# Disgraceful quality in Saint Laurent bags!!!!!



## chanelqueenalek

I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I hope you can see it in the photo.


----------



## mfa777

chanelqueenalek said:


> I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184883
> 
> 
> I hope you can see it in the photo.


wow, thats awful. I ve asked SA about the same thing - if the coating could chip and she gave me this look if I am stupid and said, no unless you will be banging it against the wall, or something along those lines. I ended up buying this bag online  with silver hardware and the quality of my bag is quite nice, was wearing it for two months, no problems with it. You should ask for full refund, this is unacceptable.


----------



## bagidiotic

Totally shocking and disappointed


----------



## coolala

Oh....I also got this clutch last week. This is really disappointing.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Just wanted to follow up regarding my experience with YSL. Now the logo has started to show silver underneath the enamel around the bottom nub. I brought it into YSL and they told me that they can have it repainted. When I expressed that I did not want that option because it will clearly keep happening due to the nature of the product I was offered no other options. I was hoping that they would offer to exchange it for a different metal option instead of band aiding the problem. I also raised my sunglasses issue and I was assured that that was a manufacturing defect that has since been fixed... Well that's great but it doesn't help me much nor does it change my perception of the brand! When I asked to look at the bag in white version I was told that that color will get dirty and that they don't want me to say that it is their fault... I'm sorry but something getting dirty and the metal chipping on a 1600$ purse after a few weeks of normal use are two completely different issues!

Clearly the brand does not stand by the products.

Will bring into saks and see what they can do for me but never buying YSL again!!!

Please let me know your thoughts/ experiences. TIA!


----------



## Zucnarf

What a shame!!


----------



## H11ULE

Seriously! Don't expect that to happen with the amount of money we are prepared to spend on these beautiful bags. So disappointing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.


----------



## nushles

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just wanted to follow up regarding my experience with YSL. Now the logo has started to show silver underneath the enamel around the bottom nub. I brought it into YSL and they told me that they can have it repainted. When I expressed that I did not want that option because it will clearly keep happening due to the nature of the product I was offered no other options. I was hoping that they would offer to exchange it for a different metal option instead of band aiding the problem. I also raised my sunglasses issue and I was assured that that was a manufacturing defect that has since been fixed... Well that's great but it doesn't help me much nor does it change my perception of the brand! When I asked to look at the bag in white version I was told that that color will get dirty and that they don't want me to say that it is their fault... I'm sorry but something getting dirty and the metal chipping on a 1600$ purse after a few weeks of normal use are two completely different issues!
> 
> Clearly the brand does not stand by the products.
> 
> Will bring into saks and see what they can do for me but never buying YSL again!!!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts/ experiences. TIA!




I'm so sorry to read about your experience [emoji53]Unfortunately it seems that a lot of brands and luxury retailers have no idea what good customer service entails or simply don't care. Were you able to get a positive resolution?


----------



## Lions2015

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
> This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.
> View attachment 3271298


I've never owned a YSL and I've never purchased anywhere other than a retailer. I purchased a YSL BDJ that I've been hunting and I am surprised that the edges/sides are coated and not cleanly sewn like my other luxury brand handbags. Is this normal for YSL, specifically the BDJ clutch? I'm talking bout coating on the side and bottom stitches. I see this coating peeling off over time...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lions2015 said:


> I've never owned a YSL and I've never purchased anywhere other than a retailer. I purchased a YSL BDJ that I've been hunting and I am surprised that the edges/sides are coated and not cleanly sewn like my other luxury brand handbags. Is this normal for YSL, specifically the BDJ clutch? I'm talking bout coating on the side and bottom stitches. I see this coating peeling off over time...




Any picture?


----------



## Lions2015

A few here...


----------



## jess236

..


----------



## jess236

Lions2015 said:


> A few here...


I have a Y-ligne clutch and the edges/sides look exactly like yours.


----------



## ceedoan

unfortunately this will happen to coated hardware, regardless of designer. there's some stories of Chanel So Black bags with hardware chipping and those are $2900, $4900 and $5500. as beautiful as the black hardware is, i'm staying far far away due to this issue!! doesn't matter how careful you are either. seems like the quality was terrible for this particular one since the beginning since it was your first time carrying it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm really sad. My small monogram chain's edge coating peeled off. I know it will happen but not so soon. The bag is 1 month old. It's not that bad.


----------



## BelleFleur

Recently sold my SDJ because I was not pleased with the quality of the leather and its construction in addition to how it was wearing.


----------



## Lions2015

jess236 said:


> I have a Y-ligne clutch and the edges/sides look exactly like yours.


thank you!


----------



## ClaireOlivia

Same problems here with a YSL bag!!! I bought a chevron WOC and in less than two months of owning it an entire seam on the top of the bag split. For some (mostly people who dont understand why this is such a ridiculous thing to happen to such a pricey bag) it might not seem a big deal. But not only is it visible the second you look at it, but it has the potential to unravel the whole way through the rest of the bag!! Lucky for me it is being completely refunded!!! (I heard the woman at the counter I bought it from say another person experienced this problem with their chevron WOC)


----------



## Happy Luppy

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
> This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.
> View attachment 3271298



Those are just unacceptable for bags that are worth more than one grand


----------



## diorme

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just wanted to follow up regarding my experience with YSL. Now the logo has started to show silver underneath the enamel around the bottom nub. I brought it into YSL and they told me that they can have it repainted. When I expressed that I did not want that option because it will clearly keep happening due to the nature of the product I was offered no other options. I was hoping that they would offer to exchange it for a different metal option instead of band aiding the problem. I also raised my sunglasses issue and I was assured that that was a manufacturing defect that has since been fixed... Well that's great but it doesn't help me much nor does it change my perception of the brand! When I asked to look at the bag in white version I was told that that color will get dirty and that they don't want me to say that it is their fault... I'm sorry but something getting dirty and the metal chipping on a 1600$ purse after a few weeks of normal use are two completely different issues!
> 
> Clearly the brand does not stand by the products.
> 
> Will bring into saks and see what they can do for me but never buying YSL again!!!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts/ experiences. TIA!



I have a YSL chevron wallet with that same logo and despite heavy use (I've had it since last summer), the coating has only worn off on the "studs" of the logo. This seems to be a defect, I don't think it should wear off that easily and quickly. 

As for the sunglasses, if they're under a year old and you still have the receipt, they should be covered under the manufacturer's warranty. I don't think the boutique deals with warranty issues since they're actually made by Kering (but you can try going through the boutique). Otherwise, try contacting Kering to see if your sunglasses can be repaired.  

Good luck!


----------



## hugoS

I looked at the black coating college bag in store and the staff told me right away the black coating would chip for sure and suggest ed me to go for silver metal. Its such a pity, the black chain was so nice, I wanted to get it too.


----------



## Guuci4Me

I bought a fragments card holder. Used it one for 3 hours and the fuchsia glazing on corners gone already and they told me too bad there's nothing they can do.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is what happened to my bag after only 2 months. I'll fix it my self with Edge Kote if it gets worse since they don't have it in this color anymore.


----------



## eonxblue

ClaireOlivia said:


> Same problems here with a YSL bag!!! I bought a chevron WOC and in less than two months of owning it an entire seam on the top of the bag split. For some (mostly people who dont understand why this is such a ridiculous thing to happen to such a pricey bag) it might not seem a big deal. But not only is it visible the second you look at it, but it has the potential to unravel the whole way through the rest of the bag!! Lucky for me it is being completely refunded!!! (I heard the woman at the counter I bought it from say another person experienced this problem with their chevron WOC)


This breaks my heart because I was about to purchase the same exact bag.


----------



## kquyenie

dangerouscurves said:


> This is what happened to my bag after only 2 months. I'll fix it my self with Edge Kote if it gets worse since they don't have it in this color anymore.




Oh no ( so sorry to see that happen! I've just got the exact same colour (the WOC). I'm not the type to baby my bag  do you have any advice? Thanks!!


----------



## dollymix27

Sorry to hear about everyone's problems with their Saint Laurent bags. All brands have their own issues with quality but for the price that we are paying, the bags should hold up better than that especially within only a few weeks of possession. It seems that the chevron WOC in both the bigger and smaller versions in particular experience the most issues which is disheatening since they're beautiful bags. Hopefully Saint Laurent can impliment better quality control.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kquyenie said:


> Oh no ( so sorry to see that happen! I've just got the exact same colour (the WOC). I'm not the type to baby my bag  do you have any advice? Thanks!!



Sorry to say but we don't have any advice on this one except that when it happens, you'd have insist on a replacement.

It's really too bad as YSL bags are so beautiful and they fit my aesthetic.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Guuci4Me said:


> I bought a fragments card holder. Used it one for 3 hours and the fuchsia glazing on corners gone already and they told me too bad there's nothing they can do.



I just got one...this makes me nervous! They didn't offer a replacement for you?


----------



## kquyenie

dangerouscurves said:


> Sorry to say but we don't have any advice on this one except that when it happens, you'd have insist on a replacement.
> 
> It's really too bad as YSL bags are so beautiful and they fit my aesthetic.



Ok..crossing my fingers now! It's interesting how reviews are quite polarising on the leather quality of this particular piece (chain wallet). Some say its comparable to the caviar, some say its not that good.   
I've got the Sac De Jour in smooth calf leather in a small size and been using it a lot for 6 months now, with no problems.


----------



## Guuci4Me

sbuxaddict said:


> I just got one...this makes me nervous! They didn't offer a replacement for you?



No, said they wouldn't even send out for repair since I bought from boutique in Vegas. If I had bought from my local boutique they would have repainted glaze but since I didn't nothing at all except "buy from us next time." Which I will only buy ysl on sale at Saks from now on.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Guuci4Me said:


> No, said they wouldn't even send out for repair since I bought from boutique in Vegas. If I had bought from my local boutique they would have repainted glaze but since I didn't nothing at all except "buy from us next time." Which I will only buy ysl on sale at Saks from now on.



What? That's crazy.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Guuci4Me said:


> No, said they wouldn't even send out for repair since I bought from boutique in Vegas. If I had bought from my local boutique they would have repainted glaze but since I didn't nothing at all except "buy from us next time." Which I will only buy ysl on sale at Saks from now on.



That is horrible! And so incredibly rude!


----------



## Zucnarf

Ysl leather is too thin 
I love their design but affraid of buying.


----------



## Eva-Marie

I am so sad, I haven't even worn this bag 5 times and I have no idea what to do! I guess this is a pretty common issue with ysl. Is there anything that ysl can do about it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva-Marie said:


> I am so sad, I haven't even worn this bag 5 times and I have no idea what to do! I guess this is a pretty common issue with ysl. Is there anything that ysl can do about it?



That's horrible. Either you take it back or you'd have to go to a cobbler.


----------



## Sookie888

dangerouscurves said:


> This is what happened to my bag after only 2 months. I'll fix it my self with Edge Kote if it gets worse since they don't have it in this color anymore.



Hi may I know what bag is this? Can u send photo of the top view with the SL signature closed up?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sookie888 said:


> Hi may I know what bag is this? Can u send photo of the top view with the SL signature closed up?



Hi! This is the Small Monogramme  chain bag. I'll take some pictures when I'm back home.


----------



## bagidiotic

Their quality  and  work totally  freak me out sometimes


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sookie888 said:


> Hi may I know what bag is this? Can u send photo of the top view with the SL signature closed up?



Here's a picture. Why do you ask?


----------



## ashlie

Wow...I've been leaning towards a WOC and a boy from Chanel. So incredibly happy I found this thread. I will never buy anything from YSL. Thank you so much ladies. You just saved me from aggravation and throwing thousands of dollars out the window.


----------



## Sookie888

dangerouscurves said:


> Here's a picture. Why do you ask?
> 
> View attachment 3414073



I got mine however the leather is quite patent i guess? U think this will chip sooner or later?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sookie888 said:


> I got mine however the leather is quite patent i guess? U think this will chip sooner or later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417123



I don't know. I really can't answer that question.


----------



## edsltan

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
> This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.
> View attachment 3271298


I havent been gone to Fendi since the day I should have bought a Fendi 2jours at the Fendi Boutique in Manila. Workmanship is not so great just like prada. I dont like the way they put the glazing on the leather. It was so awful! Photo taken inside Fendi Boutique. I just bought Chanel GST instead.


----------



## citruses

Well that's disappointing. My YSL SA sent me some pics of new bags. Was gonna go see them in person sometime this week. Guess I won't be making the trip anymore.


----------



## Bee-licious

So odd! I use my chevron WOC in beige with gold hardware and black monogram medium with gold chain almost all the time and no cupping or peeling or stitches unraveling at all!! I wonder if these problems only happened recently with the brand making more bags just like what's happening to Chanel?


----------



## DINA PATONE

chanelqueenalek said:


> I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184883
> 
> 
> I hope you can see it in the photo.


Hello - I just recently signed up on PurseForm so that I can see if anyone is having the same issue with an YSL purse that my daughter pursed. After just a month or so of purchasing the YSL - the BLACK COATING has shipped off the YSL logo!! She was assured as you were that this would not happen as she preferred the silver hardware but they convinced her to go with the black. After several attempts to contact YSL @ SAKS FIFTH AVENUE she sent the bag to the store for them to take a look at it. Only to find out that the AfterSale Customer Service determined that is was due to wear & tear!!! I was on the phone with the Ambassador Brand rep yesterday for 30 mintues or so and I told him that this was impossible. For a high quality purse which she paid close to $2K I would expect high quality service. They told me that it would cost up to $400 to repair, plus the shipping, plus the duties all at my expense - there was no way that I would pay for all of this. So, my question to you is - did you manage to get it repaired? I don't have pics right now but if you would see it you would be applaud!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DINA PATONE said:


> Hello - I just recently signed up on PurseForm so that I can see if anyone is having the same issue with an YSL purse that my daughter pursed. After just a month or so of purchasing the YSL - the BLACK COATING has shipped off the YSL logo!! She was assured as you were that this would not happen as she preferred the silver hardware but they convinced her to go with the black. After several attempts to contact YSL @ SAKS FIFTH AVENUE she sent the bag to the store for them to take a look at it. Only to find out that the AfterSale Customer Service determined that is was due to wear & tear!!! I was on the phone with the Ambassador Brand rep yesterday for 30 mintues or so and I told him that this was impossible. For a high quality purse which she paid close to $2K I would expect high quality service. They told me that it would cost up to $400 to repair, plus the shipping, plus the duties all at my expense - there was no way that I would pay for all of this. So, my question to you is - did you manage to get it repaired? I don't have pics right now but if you would see it you would be applaud!



Well, I don't remember reading anyone's bag has been repaired. My SDJ was taken back and the website where I got it from fave me a refund which I used to buy other bag from another brand. You should push Saks to exchange your daughter's bag to another.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bee-licious said:


> So odd! I use my chevron WOC in beige with gold hardware and black monogram medium with gold chain almost all the time and no cupping or peeling or stitches unraveling at all!! I wonder if these problems only happened recently with the brand making more bags just like what's happening to Chanel?



It's possible. My other YSL bag is as good as the day I got it.


----------



## Bee-licious

dangerouscurves said:


> Well, I don't remember reading anyone's bag has been repaired. My SDJ was taken back and the website where I got it from fave me a refund which I used to buy other bag from another brand. You should push Saks to exchange your daughter's bag to another.



Don't believe what the sales people say. Even the black/darker hardware on Chanel purchases will chip (as does the metallic leathers on Chanel's), and Chanel purses are 3-5x the price of YSL! Always stick to silver as sometimes gold can fade; happens to all prices of purses even Chanel and YSL unfortunately. Even white gold will fade to light yellow.., having said that, I hope you're able to get an exchange and hopefully it all works out! Go for the silver next time and tell Saks their SA's were the ones that convinced your daughter to choose the black hardware!


----------



## HelVicAri

Saks customer service is terrible. My buckle on my Versace bag strap broke and it's been two weeks and haven't heard back! The bag was a month old. 
Meanwhile I bought the ysl pouch and it has very obvious dents in it. I'm returning it and was going to get a replacement until I saw pics online of other stores selling it and others Had obvious debts too! How can ysl let these go out like this?


----------



## Bee-licious

HelVicAri said:


> Saks customer service is terrible. My buckle on my Versace bag strap broke and it's been two weeks and haven't heard back! The bag was a month old.
> Meanwhile I bought the ysl pouch and it has very obvious dents in it. I'm returning it and was going to get a replacement until I saw pics online of other stores selling it and others Had obvious debts too! How can ysl let these go out like this?



Was this the smooth YSL calf leather? Never get smooth leather... You're supposed to baby it like smooth Chanel lambskin which is sooo buttery and smooth but too delicate! The best YSL leather is the pebbled calf. It's similar but even better quality than my Chanel caviar leather! If you're complaining about dents on the smooth leather then I think there's not much you can do as all smooth buttery leather (YSL and Chanel) are very prone to scratches and dents, that's why I only buy pebbles leather now. I hope you're able to sell your pouch though!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bee-licious said:


> Was this the smooth YSL calf leather? Never get smooth leather... You're supposed to baby it like smooth Chanel lambskin which is sooo buttery and smooth but too delicate! The best YSL leather is the pebbled calf. It's similar but even better quality than my Chanel caviar leather! If you're complaining about dents on the smooth leather then I think there's not much you can do as all smooth buttery leather (YSL and Chanel) are very prone to scratches and dents, that's why I only buy pebbles leather now. I hope you're able to sell your pouch though!



The smooth leather on my SDJ was very delicate while on my Monogramme satchel wears like iron. Strange, ey?


----------



## smilly

I was also OBSESSED with ysl. I had two wocs- both were the larger size with the full chain. One was the midnight blue with gold hardware, the other was gray with silver hardware. The blue one wore beautifully and I experienced no problems with it until one of the screws came loose on the chain. Neiman offered to replace it with a generic screw. I did not choose that option and ultimately exchanged it for another item. The gray one was worn a handful of times and the point on the envelope opening chipped. The leather chipped. 

As for the card case- I think it is absolutely stunning and fits perfectly with the woc. The quality is not there. It makes me really sad because they have such beautiful offerings, but from now on I'm sticking with classics- Chanel, Dior, Hermes.


----------



## Poopeenu

Would it be possible to see a pic of the chipped gray bag? Was it the chevron larger WOC?


----------



## smilly

Poopeenu said:


> Would it be possible to see a pic of the chipped gray bag? Was it the chevron larger WOC?


I do not have the bag anymore. Basically at the point of the envelope flap, it was as if paint had chipped off. I probably used it three times, and gently at that. Yes it was the larger woc. I still think it is gorgeous, but i can no longer justify the price and would rather save for chanel, dior, or hermes. I am still tempted at times to return to ysl. The college bags are gorgeous and functional!


----------



## Mslizzy

Bee-licious said:


> Was this the smooth YSL calf leather? Never get smooth leather... You're supposed to baby it like smooth Chanel lambskin which is sooo buttery and smooth but too delicate! The best YSL leather is the pebbled calf. It's similar but even better quality than my Chanel caviar leather! If you're complaining about dents on the smooth leather then I think there's not much you can do as all smooth buttery leather (YSL and Chanel) are very prone to scratches and dents, that's why I only buy pebbles leather now. I hope you're able to sell your pouch though!


Have you had any issues with


Bee-licious said:


> Don't believe what the sales people say. Even the black/darker hardware on Chanel purchases will chip (as does the metallic leathers on Chanel's), and Chanel purses are 3-5x the price of YSL! Always stick to silver as sometimes gold can fade; happens to all prices of purses even Chanel and YSL unfortunately. Even white gold will fade to light yellow.., having said that, I hope you're able to get an exchange and hopefully it all works out! Go for the silver next time and tell Saks their SA's were the ones that convinced your daughter to choose the black hardware!


Hi
Have you had any problems with the pebbled calf?  Was considering the YSL college aka boyfriend bag from Bergdorf, in pebbled leather.  Will the pebbled calf maintain its structure?  Seeing all the complaints here about peeling leather and other issues is making me reconsider my thoughts on purchasing YSL.  TIA


----------



## Pursecake

I wouldn't swear off a brand, every brand has a notoriety for defects.  My Chanel WOC (patent) had colour bleed when I used it as an everday wear and they can do nothing about it.  The name plates on my LV would get scratched from just being worn on the daily. I can go on with how many imperfections each brand does not own up to.  I'm not blaming customers for how they wear it, but i would definitely baby my lux goods more than everyday rough wear bags (Roots, Kate Spade, Vera Bradley), nothing luxury can really withstand the weathering of regular wear without getting a scratch here and there or discoloration.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

I am so grateful PurseForum exists! Recently, I was eyeing Classic College Bag from YSL, and almost got one ... But after reading this thread, I'd rather save up for something else where quality and service are top priorities.


----------



## Lovelybellen

Agree with Matryoshka.ca there...
I have been eyeing a kate chained bag for awhile but I am very disappointed with all the photos of the poor quality. Was really looking forward to trying a new brand, but might have to look back at louis vuitton caissa or the germains...

theres always the diorama but thats A LOT**. any other recommendations anyone?


----------



## Sophie D

I bought a YSL monchrome college bag in large last week with black hardware. My first YSL purchase and I bought the hardware in confidence of the brand that it wouldn't chip, or even if it did it wouldn't be til at least after a year of use!
I open the box, and the hook which the chain attaches too has spots of black paint off - I emailed YSL straight away and they offered 2 things:
1. to post the bag back to Italy from Australia (which took 6 days to arrive anyway) wait 30 days for a refund, then reorder the bag again as they do not offer an exchange service.
2. Buy another bag and send this one back!! Yes cos I have another $3,000AUD lying around clearly!!!!! 
I needed this bag and didn't want to return it to wait at least 8 weeks for another when I needed a bag now.
They then said about sending it to Asia to be repaired (if they could) which could take upto 3 months or a full refund which again would take likely around 8 weeks.

I'm in love with this bag and I think I deserve money off the price so I can get it fixed - and because it isn't worth full value! Or to be sent out another bag, and I can return this one once I have the replacement.
The customer service team are useless and it's not helpful at all. 
The chipping has got worse now and I will have to find some kind of paint that won't chip to fix it up a bit which is disgraceful one week after receiving a designer bag, but I was afraid to wait all that time and them send me another faulty one - even worse or something else wrong!!!

I thought the bag would be practical and I love the design but probably won't buy from them again unless I pick the item myself in store.


----------



## ashlie

Sophie D said:


> I bought a YSL monchrome college bag in large last week with black hardware. My first YSL purchase and I bought the hardware in confidence of the brand that it wouldn't chip, or even if it did it wouldn't be til at least after a year of use!
> I open the box, and the hook which the chain attaches too has spots of black paint off - I emailed YSL straight away and they offered 2 things:
> 1. to post the bag back to Italy from Australia (which took 6 days to arrive anyway) wait 30 days for a refund, then reorder the bag again as they do not offer an exchange service.
> 2. Buy another bag and send this one back!! Yes cos I have another $3,000AUD lying around clearly!!!!!
> I needed this bag and didn't want to return it to wait at least 8 weeks for another when I needed a bag now.
> They then said about sending it to Asia to be repaired (if they could) which could take upto 3 months or a full refund which again would take likely around 8 weeks.
> 
> I'm in love with this bag and I think I deserve money off the price so I can get it fixed - and because it isn't worth full value! Or to be sent out another bag, and I can return this one once I have the replacement.
> The customer service team are useless and it's not helpful at all.
> The chipping has got worse now and I will have to find some kind of paint that won't chip to fix it up a bit which is disgraceful one week after receiving a designer bag, but I was afraid to wait all that time and them send me another faulty one - even worse or something else wrong!!!
> 
> I thought the bag would be practical and I love the design but probably won't buy from them again unless I pick the item myself in store.



After reading and following this thread for a while, I'm pretty sure this is an issue across the board with YSL. You buying the bag or picking it up yourself I don't think would help the manufacturing defect of their bags. Clearly there bags just aren't meant to be used or meant to peal after use. Very odd to me honestly. 
As for fixing it yourself... WHY?! If you just paid $3,000 AUD for a bag, how are you okay with fixing it yourself!!?? I understand it's really frustrating, but I think you should return, wait for the credit and then get a bag that will actually hold up. IMO.


----------



## lamh

I wish I had discovered PurseForum earlier! I recently purchased my first YSL... the small monogram chain wallet in black.
I received my item yesterday, and it was purchased from a reputable second-hand seller (jodidayscloset). So unfortunately, any issues I run into (if any) I don't believe the retailer will do anything for. What I noticed on my bag is that the logo on the inside flap is just slightly off center, a little more to the left. When I first saw this, I went into a mini panic thinking... did I possibly receive a fake!? I started searching for images of what fellow members have posted in the past of their wocs and I'm seeing some that are perfectly centered, and I'm seeing ones that are not so much.
i.e. these ones i found from previous posts that were confirmed authentic. The beige is just a bit off to the right, and the black one (the large woc) more obviously to the right.









I've also noticed on the inside of the zipped compartment, the lining at the bottom is coming apart?! (FYI the listing said brand new)
I've posted in the Authenticate this.. thread already just for some much needed clarification, but maybe someone can chime in here on their personal experience with the brand/bags.

This one's mine... slightly to the left. Thoughts?


----------



## ashlie

lamh said:


> I wish I had discovered PurseForum earlier! I recently purchased my first YSL... the small monogram chain wallet in black.
> I received my item yesterday, and it was purchased from a reputable second-hand seller (jodidayscloset). So unfortunately, any issues I run into (if any) I don't believe the retailer will do anything for. What I noticed on my bag is that the logo on the inside flap is just slightly off center, a little more to the left. When I first saw this, I went into a mini panic thinking... did I possibly receive a fake!? I started searching for images of what fellow members have posted in the past of their wocs and I'm seeing some that are perfectly centered, and I'm seeing ones that are not so much.
> i.e. these ones i found from previous posts that were confirmed authentic. The beige is just a bit off to the right, and the black one (the large woc) more obviously to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also noticed on the inside of the zipped compartment, the lining at the bottom is coming apart?! (FYI the listing said brand new)
> I've posted in the Authenticate this.. thread already just for some much needed clarification, but maybe someone can chime in here on their personal experience with the brand/bags.
> 
> This one's mine... slightly to the left. Thoughts?



You can open a case that the item was not as discribed. Aka listed as brand new- not listed as "new with defects". Defects being that the compartment is coming apart and based off of pictures you would have no prior knowledge of this issue unless the seller were to disclose.


----------



## lamh

ashlie said:


> You can open a case that the item was not as discribed. Aka listed as brand new- not listed as "new with defects". Defects being that the compartment is coming apart and based off of pictures you would have no prior knowledge of this issue unless the seller were to disclose.


ya I agree. it will probably be my next step. 
I just wanted to know if the lining and the logo position problem is common with YSL's as this is my first. Thanks


----------



## donutsprinkles

I would try to get my money back and buy a different brand, honestly. I have the college and I am sorry to say I am fearful of the bags lasting 5 years of light use. I know lambskin is more fragile than calf, but I don't think YSL, as a brand, is creating good products and standing behind the quality. It feels like very expensive fast fashion with a bitter taste of poor customer service.


----------



## pugtolove

I purchased this monogram chevron wallet on a chain on September 17th 2016, didn't even wear it for the first week. I'm just now seeing the inside leather split from 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also notice some type of peeling at corner. It was a beautiful bag to look at. Now I'm just disgusted with this and hoping the YSL on Rodeo will give me my money back. Disgusted with the quality .


----------



## pugtolove

pugtolove said:


> View attachment 3485518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this monogram chevron wallet on a chain on September 17th 2016, didn't even wear it for the first week. I'm just now seeing the inside leather split from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485520
> View attachment 3485521
> 
> Also notice some type of peeling at corner. It was a beautiful bag to look at. Now I'm just disgusted with this and hoping the YSL on Rodeo will give me my money back. Disgusted with the quality .



So update on the Woc. My daughter took the bag back today and apparently YSL on Rodeo only gives credit or exchange. They won't give us our cash back. The salesperson asked her to go ahead and pick another Woc out and if the same thing happened, they would give us our money back. I feel like because she was young, they took advantage of her. Clearly the bag has quality issues and defects. Just so you all know, YSL on Rodeo does not give you your money back. I'll be updating this, as I will start using the WOC.


----------



## donutsprinkles

pugtolove said:


> So update on the Woc. My daughter took the bag back today and apparently YSL on Rodeo only gives credit or exchange. They won't give us our cash back. The salesperson asked her to go ahead and pick another Woc out and if the same thing happened, they would give us our money back. I feel like because she was young, they took advantage of her. Clearly the bag has quality issues and defects. Just so you all know, YSL on Rodeo does not give you your money back. I'll be updating this, as I will start using the WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486318


The exchange or store credit only policy is all YSL shops. The only difference if the timing. In some states it's as little as 10 days, otherwise I would have exchanged mine, but the package took 10 days since purchase to arrive (with no receipt enclosed) and thus I was unable to do exchange even though the bag had some damage. Please continue to update us. I'm interested in how this plays out.


----------



## pfs123

I just got my first YSL bag. It's a croc embossed bag and I am really disappointed with the quality of the bag and I am going to return it. There may be some signs of scratch on the leather (I am not too sure if it's normal in a croc embossed bag but i don't like that there are marks on a brand new bag)

Maybe I am a little bit picky but spending $2000+ on a bag that have visible defects is not acceptable. 

View attachment 3492908
View attachment 3492909
View attachment 3492911
View attachment 3492912
View attachment 3492914
View attachment 3492916
View attachment 3492917
View attachment 3492919
View attachment 3492922


----------



## cyee

Just wanted to say I've been so disappointed with not so much YSL's quality but with their customer service. They do not stand behind their brand, quality and products. You will have to bring up any issues with the original place of purchase. This is one of the reasons why I love LV because they actually stand behind their products and offer remedy options most convienent to their customers. Also wanted to note that in earlier productions of their gunmental hardware, LV had the same chipping issues. LV found out about the issue and made sure that they fixed it for new products. Including a photo of my 1 year old beautiful alma bb in noir magnetique


----------



## pfs123

cyee said:


> Just wanted to say I've been so disappointed with not so much YSL's quality but with their customer service. They do not stand behind their brand, quality and products. You will have to bring up any issues with the original place of purchase. This is one of the reasons why I love LV because they actually stand behind their products and offer remedy options most convienent to their customers. Also wanted to note that in earlier productions of their gunmental hardware, LV had the same chipping issues. LV found out about the issue and made sure that they fixed it for new products. Including a photo of my 1 year old beautiful alma bb in noir magnetique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497776



Yes I agree!! If they are willing to stand behind their brand I would have purchased their bag with black hardware. I am not confident enough to spend money on their bags which they don't want to back them up themselves.


----------



## kkfiregirl

cyee said:


> Just wanted to say I've been so disappointed with not so much YSL's quality but with their customer service. They do not stand behind their brand, quality and products. You will have to bring up any issues with the original place of purchase. This is one of the reasons why I love LV because they actually stand behind their products and offer remedy options most convienent to their customers. Also wanted to note that in earlier productions of their gunmental hardware, LV had the same chipping issues. LV found out about the issue and made sure that they fixed it for new products. Including a photo of my 1 year old beautiful alma bb in noir magnetique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497776



You're so right! LV stands behind their products and that's why I'm no longer going to buy from other brands besides the holy trinity (LV, Chanel & Hermes). I bought a zip-around YSL wallet and it's going back to the store. The zipper feels cheap & a $100 Kate Spade wallet feels more luxurious in my hands than one that costs $645.

I'm so grateful to all the stories posted on here, because I'm not buying YSL unless it's deeply discounted.


----------



## cyee

Or everyone can buy their YSL at Nordstroms [emoji16] The one in Vancouver has great customer service and takes quality issues very seriously.


----------



## donutsprinkles

cyee said:


> Or everyone can buy their YSL at Nordstroms [emoji16] The one in Vancouver has great customer service and takes quality issues very seriously.


True, but I don't think the department stores are getting all the colors or designs released, are they?


----------



## CluelessinTexas

That's disappointing. I was considering buying my girlfriend a monogram classic clutch for her birthday. Now I'm hesitant.


----------



## Samuestar

Bought a black Kate Monogramme Bag with a tassle recently because I dreamed about this bag for years. However, I was quite disappointed that I had to go to three different stores in order to find the not-as-damaged as the other bags and heard that the tassle often tarnishes, but got it nevertheless. Needless to say that this is completely unacceptable at this price point. My SDJ is holding up good so far and I really hope that I won't have any issues with it since most companies these days are really uncompromising when it comes to flaws in their products. Also the reason why I stopped shopping at LV. Don't wanna spend money on bags with the fear of having to throw them away if they damaged because the brand won't do anything :/ These quality issues of all the so-called luxury brands these days deeply disappoint me...


----------



## LVSLGY

ClaireOlivia said:


> Same problems here with a YSL bag!!! I bought a chevron WOC and in less than two months of owning it an entire seam on the top of the bag split. For some (mostly people who dont understand why this is such a ridiculous thing to happen to such a pricey bag) it might not seem a big deal. But not only is it visible the second you look at it, but it has the potential to unravel the whole way through the rest of the bag!! Lucky for me it is being completely refunded!!! (I heard the woman at the counter I bought it from say another person experienced this problem with their chevron WOC)



I recently started using my Sac De Jour purchased back in June 2016 (large version purchased in the YSL men's section in Galeries Lafayette Paris).  After about 5 times using the bag, I noticed some fraying at various places along the stitching on the  2 leather pieces that thread through the side leather "accordian" pieces. The bag has not suffered any incidents of abrasion and I have not been adjusting or moving the straps.  Has anyone experienced this type of fraying (you sort of have to look closely to notice the fraying but it's slightly bothersome since I've used the bag for only a week)?  Thank you for any insights.


----------



## Bee-licious

Th


Mslizzy said:


> Have you had any issues with
> 
> 
> Have you had any problems with the pebbled calf?  Was considering the YSL college aka boyfriend bag from Bergdorf, in pebbled leather.  Will the pebbled calf maintain its structure?  Seeing all the complaints here about peeling leather and other issues is making me reconsider my thoughts on purchasing YSL.  TIA



The weird thing is I have two pebbled calf YSL bags: One with chevron in the large WOC and the other is a black medium monogram. Both have worn extremely well (but I did buy these in 2014 before the brand got crazy massive like it is now, so I'm not sure if they're just mass producing now or switched production companies) and I've not had any issues! I was contemplating the smooth calf with the tassel but each one I saw had dents so I passed and got YSL pebbled calf only. People seem to be experiencing issues in this thread but like other members have said, ALL designer brands have issues! LV with the tarnishing on their hardware, Chanel with their poor leather quality (the caviar leather looks and feels like plastic now and I have stopped buying their bags while the price continues to rise), and Gucci with their metallic leathers fading and hardware popping off of their studded bags - these are all my personal experiences with each brand (others may have only positive experiences). 

Sorry I think I digressed while writing this response lol. Anyway, I've had no issues but that may be different for you or others so hopefully you get a good one


----------



## supernatcat

Dear all,
I have ordered a sac du jour croc (calf leather). I ordered this particular type because I thought it would last longer, stays good looking with the hard shape and doesn't get easily scratched. 

My long awaited holy grail came with scratches (omg!) and I am therefore wondering if the croc gets easily scratched? The coating looks incredibly thin and I thought the bag is made out of thick leather. :/

Has anyone experience with the croc print? Any wear and tear reviews? Is the grainy leather better?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brandon4268

I own 4 Ysl Woc's & a wallet, i use two of the bags frequently, one in patent & one is chevron quilt & ive never had any quality issues. This thread is scaring me


----------



## apple_28

supernatcat said:


> Dear all,
> I have ordered a sac du jour croc (calf leather). I ordered this particular type because I thought it would last longer, stays good looking with the hard shape and doesn't get easily scratched.
> 
> My long awaited holy grail came with scratches (omg!) and I am therefore wondering if the croc gets easily scratched? The coating looks incredibly thin and I thought the bag is made out of thick leather. :/
> 
> Has anyone experience with the croc print? Any wear and tear reviews? Is the grainy leather better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515754
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I have the medium Cassandre that's croc embossed - purchased a little over a year ago. I find it pretty durable and it still looks as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## LvoveLV

I'm tempted by the sac de jour but afraid about quality issues ...
The only YSL i have is the Muse in noir. I find that the corners worn out really fast, I baby my bags so it's in really good condition except the corners. But it's a bit deceiving.


----------



## supernatcat

LvoveLV said:


> I'm tempted by the sac de jour but afraid about quality issues ...
> The only YSL i have is the Muse in noir. I find that the corners worn out really fast, I baby my bags so it's in really good condition except the corners. But it's a bit deceiving.



Hey! Thanks for your feedback. What kind of leather do you have? Would you like to insert some pics?


----------



## Style_Wolf

I'm thankful that I read this forum, even if I am disappointed to hear about the Saint Laurent quality issues.  I was just about to buy a black monogram matelasse and was trying to decide on which style to purchase.  I *love love love* the black enamel hardware, but I'm not surprised to hear that it is problematic. 

 When I was at Lineapelle in September I was speaking with some of the hardware vendors about the different finishes that are available.  
One of them was forthright about the fragility of any enameled finish.   She warned that the enamels, as well as the "rubberized" looking metal coatings are more susceptible to chipping and wear from abrasion.   These finishes are applied differently from a galvanization process, which is how standard metallic finishes are created. 
C'est dommage!


----------



## kiki2109

Ich purchased my first SL bag last month. However, I am really disappointed by its quality. I wore my bag 3 times and now there are already scratches in the leather. I already complained about the quality and I am able to exchange it. It is a pity because it is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## supernatcat

kiki2109 said:


> Ich purchased my first SL bag last month. However, I am really disappointed by its quality. I wore my bag 3 times and now there are already scratches in the leather. I already complained about the quality and I am able to exchange it. It is a pity because it is such a beautiful bag.



I have seen the color of this sac de jour online. Its amazing. Where have you bought the bag and where did you complain? What have they offered you in exchange?


----------



## kiki2109

I bought it in Germany from a authorized reseller. They offered me a full refund. I really likes that bag. I was looking for a simple smaller purse and fell in love with the sac de jour. Now I will have to find something new.


----------



## Bee-licious

donutsprinkles said:


> True, but I don't think the department stores are getting all the colors or designs released, are they?


True but if people are only buying YSL deeply discounted (unlikely to happen), then they might as well buy from Nordstrom's limited selection to get the quality warranty


----------



## supernatcat

kiki2109 said:


> I bought it in Germany from a authorized reseller. They offered me a full refund. I really likes that bag. I was looking for a simple smaller purse and fell in love with the sac de jour. Now I will have to find something new.



Hi kiki, I'm from Germany too. May i ask which shop that was? was it fashionette? I have ordered the baby croc two times at f.  and both times the bag had scratches.


----------



## kiki2109

supernatcat said:


> Hi kiki, I'm from Germany too. May i ask which shop that was? was it fashionette? I have ordered the baby croc two times at f.  and both times the bag had scratches.


Yes, I ordered at fashionette. It was perfect when it arrived. However, there are more and more scratches now in the leather. I really like the croc leather as well, but I heard aweful things about its quality. It's a shame.


----------



## doni

So, I went to my local retailer the other day to have a good look at the Saint Laurent bags and I was appalled. They really don't look... expensive when you look at them closely. To me, it is not about the leather scratching. Certain kinds of leather can scratch easily without it  having to do with the quality. But their leather just looks off. And in the pictures in this thread, more than scratches it looks like the surface of the leather is peeling off, like it is some sort of coating... Or layers... The prices are a joke. Sorry to say but there are premium brands that look better...


----------



## frumoasa

I have recently gotten a croc-embossed monogram satchel, and then I found this thread, which made me pretty sad. I can't return the bag, only exchange it. Is there anyone on here who had good experiences with their YSL bags? Are there certain leathers that are more durable than others? I am thinking of exchanging for a different bag maybe, so any help with regards to durability/quality is appreciated!


----------



## kiki2109

frumoasa said:


> I have recently gotten a croc-embossed monogram satchel, and then I found this thread, which made me pretty sad. I can't return the bag, only exchange it. Is there anyone on here who had good experiences with their YSL bags? Are there certain leathers that are more durable than others? I am thinking of exchanging for a different bag maybe, so any help with regards to durability/quality is appreciated!


 Same here. I was able to exchange my sac du jour. However, I am looking for a new simple bag. I also like the college bag, but not I am scared to by anything from YSL. Any help?


----------



## supernatcat

kiki2109 said:


> Same here. I was able to exchange my sac du jour. However, I am looking for a new simple bag. I also like the college bag, but not I am scared to by anything from YSL. Any help?



Can you please tell which issues have you had with the sac de jour croc?


----------



## papertiger

supernatcat said:


> Dear all,
> I have ordered a sac du jour croc (calf leather). I ordered this particular type because I thought it would last longer, stays good looking with the hard shape and doesn't get easily scratched.
> 
> My long awaited holy grail came with scratches (omg!) and I am therefore wondering if the croc gets easily scratched? The coating looks incredibly thin and I thought the bag is made out of thick leather. :/
> 
> Has anyone experience with the croc print? Any wear and tear reviews? Is the grainy leather better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515754
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I wonder if it got scraped or scratched along something abrasive (as the offending area is all in a line)?


----------



## kiki2109

supernatcat said:


> Can you please tell which issues have you had with the sac de jour croc?


I didn't have the croc leather version. Mine was grained leather.


----------



## frumoasa

So which bags/leathers have displayed consistent durability?


----------



## NL3181

how about the leather on the saint laurent shopping tote? Is it durable?? 
I am so tempting getting this bag but after reading all the leather problems on this thread and now i have doubt  Please advice


----------



## aisyaj

kiki2109 said:


> Same here. I was able to exchange my sac du jour. However, I am looking for a new simple bag. I also like the college bag, but not I am scared to by anything from YSL. Any help?


I just bought YSL college bag today. Transferred my stuff from Mulberry Medium Lily into the college bag and the strap broke! So disappointed


----------



## fnnbags

kiki2109 said:


> Yes, I ordered at fashionette. It was perfect when it arrived. However, there are more and more scratches now in the leather. I really like the croc leather as well, but I heard aweful things about its quality. It's a shame.


Hey girls, I am also from Germany and thinking to buy YSL at fashionette. Thats why I go to purse forum to do a research, but it seems the quality is really disappointing. Too bad, the bags are look sooo pretty!


----------



## fnnbags

aisyaj said:


> I just bought YSL college bag today. Transferred my stuff from Mulberry Medium Lily into the college bag and the strap broke! So disappointed


this is unbelievable! picture please!


----------



## aisyaj

fnnbags said:


> this is unbelievable! picture please!


----------



## aisyaj

I put on my shoulder and the chain just snapped. Lost little spring in it so couldnt fix it. Just normal stuffs i would put in my mulberry medium lily!!


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## ashlie

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3536731



This is so horrible. Have you tried to return yet?


----------



## Swedengirl

aisyaj said:


> I put on my shoulder and the chain just snapped. Lost little spring in it so couldnt fix it. Just normal stuffs i would put in my mulberry medium lily!!



Omg thats terrible! I dont understand how this bag that is so expensive can have so bad quality?! The dark red one i returned the chain clasp didnt even open as the spring wouldnt bend.


----------



## aisyaj

ashlie said:


> This is so horrible. Have you tried to return yet?


I bought from Selfridges, and did get the refund immediately. Sad because i really liked the design of this bag, especially the back pocket (love my Medium Lily but it lacks a back pocket). Scared to get another one coz the strap was so fragile, wondered if it would last for a year, at £1710 !


----------



## Couture_Girl

I just bought a chevron small wallet in on chain in dark grey and i received it in the mail from Neimans on Friday. (12/21) 

 I was in my car and looking at the corners of the bag in natural light. one of the stitches on the bottom of the bag is becoming a little loose and frayed. I don't know if this is just me being anal and nit-picky, or if it is a big enough reason to take it back?  1 of the corners in not tucked (or sewn/glued) in all the way and is barely  starting to lift and but it could potentially come loose, and another corner is already starting to wear. To be honest, the whole corner thing that I've just described is very hard to tell, and you'd really have to look at the bag up close to view it. It just bothers me that there's already a thread loose and that the corners have been put together a little sloppily.

I have had this bag for less than a week (4 days to be exact...lol)  and have only used it 2 times. 
I know that their chevron leather corners rub off fairly easily because I have a beige card case and all 4 of those corners have completely rubbed off. I guess it is semi my fault for picking a bag that has its issues with the leather, but hey all brands have their ups and downs.  Do you think I should even try to take in to Neimans to ask them?


----------



## RealSelkie

I'm new to luxury brands. I love the style of YSL, but worry about purchasing new because of stories like these. So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Lalaka

fnnbags said:


> Hey girls, I am also from Germany and thinking to buy YSL at fashionette. Thats why I go to purse forum to do a research, but it seems the quality is really disappointing. Too bad, the bags are look sooo pretty!



Bought SDJ nano from Fashionette last summer. After 3 monts of wearing,  corners and strap coating started to chipping off. I had to sold the bag. Now I eyeing Monogramme College mini bag also at Fashionette, but after reading about so much issues, not sure anymore..


----------



## doni

So, despite my qualms about Saint Laurent's quality, I couldn't resist and I got a College WOC (they do make beautiful bags) Still not sure whether I will keep it, waiting to see it in person. Moreover, it has the black hardware, which I love and was the selling point for me, but I know it can have issues. Any feedback on the quality of this bag or on the wearing of the black hardware is welcome!


----------



## nussie

I just purchased the College bag in the pythony looking material.  Is it normal for it to look like this?  This was an exchange for another bag I purchased that starting falling apart in one month.  I'm so disappointed in Saint Laurent!!


----------



## ashlie

nussie said:


> I just purchased the College bag in the pythony looking material.  Is it normal for it to look like this?  This was an exchange for another bag I purchased that starting falling apart in one month.  I'm so disappointed in Saint Laurent!!
> View attachment 3547388
> View attachment 3547389



Python in general is a little more fragile by nature. The scales lifting is 100% normal and happens with wear unless they are "glazed". Is that what your talking about?


----------



## nussie

It was 2500 something so it's not real python.  Is it still normal?


----------



## Louliu71

nussie said:


> I just purchased the College bag in the pythony looking material.  Is it normal for it to look like this?  This was an exchange for another bag I purchased that starting falling apart in one month.  I'm so disappointed in Saint Laurent!!
> View attachment 3547388
> View attachment 3547389



Mulberry had a leather called silky snake a few years back and looked just like this and the scales tended to lift - it's what they classed a delicate leather as I understand the scales were hand carved and not suitable for everyday use


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just wanted to add my two cents to this thread!
I own a number of SLP bags (6 or 7) plus SLGs and I've never experienced any quality issues with any of them.
My Rider bucket bag has been the most knocked around, hard working workhorse bag in my wardrobe for almost 2 years and other than slouching beautifully, both leather and hardware look like new.   Emmanuelle bucket bag, much used, is the same - just lovely and soft.  I used to be embarrassed that I was still using my YSL Y-mail wallet instead of updating, but it still looks like new after almost 8 years of being knocked around inside my bags!  Without doubt it's the most durable wallet I've ever owned.
I also use my Duffle bag, Betty, another Rider and a couple of others. 
Maybe the SLP/YSL bags I've chosen over the years are sturdier than others - I don't have an SDJ or College bag in my collection - but my Saint Laurent bags have all been beautiful, tough, well made bags built to last.  
I'm one happy customer!


----------



## doni

nussie said:


> It was 2500 something so it's not real python.  Is it still normal?



I find it strange Saint Laurent does embossed python in its luxury bags as python is currently not that expensive. Less premium bags than Saint Laurent are being done in python. But the patern in yours indeed looks too regular to be real python.

In any event, I own a few python bags, a couple of vintage and a new one, and the scales do separate (unlike croc). To me, it is part of the python look. So if a bag is being embossed to look like python, It may be that perhaps it is more realistic that it is done so that the scales slightly separate, which would be more difficult to achieve that keeping it smooth... At least I think so. But how would that resist the test of time is another matter... Real python scales separate but they do stay in place.


----------



## materialistique

I'm thinking of buying the flap wallet in grain leather but this thread is making me think twice about buying Saint Laurent.

I really like the design and it fits my budget but I don't know if I'm really, really worried about the quality. Based on the number of complaints here, it seems like quality issues do happen regularly enough that it will be a concern. I'm not someone who babies her wallets and bags and this is kinda discouraging for me.

Should I just avoid Saint Laurent's wallets (though they are really gorgeous!). What do you think, ladies? Would you go for quality or looks?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Would this drive you all crazy?  Brand new and leather scuff?  It's leather torn basically but trying to decide if I should care or not.  Hmm


----------



## Straight-Laced

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3550002
> 
> 
> Would this drive you all crazy?  Brand new and leather scuff?  It's leather torn basically but trying to decide if I should care or not.  Hmm



I would definitely care enough to return it


----------



## ryrybaby12

Straight-Laced said:


> I would definitely care enough to return it



Thanks for being a voice of reason.


----------



## StyleinLA

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3550002
> 
> 
> Would this drive you all crazy?  Brand new and leather scuff?  It's leather torn basically but trying to decide if I should care or not.  Hmm


It would drive me super crazy!!! OCD over load! If you really love it ask for a replacement you have to be happy when your spending this much money!!!


----------



## supernatcat

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3550002
> 
> 
> Would this drive you all crazy?  Brand new and leather scuff?  It's leather torn basically but trying to decide if I should care or not.  Hmm



Totally! I needed to order three (!) sdj babies in order to keep one. 

Good luck!


----------



## cesca99

Has anyone seen red/white candy-cane thread on a YSL Muse before....? I recently purchased (through an online resale website) an oversized YSL Muse in Black leather. The bag looked great, although I had some concern that the leather was harder and stiffer than a bag of this age would be (and more so, than other YSL Muse bags I have which I purchased at Saks.). Nonetheless, I've used the bag for the last 2 weeks, and today I began to notice that the handles are fraying near the hardware. While that didn't bother me, I did notice now more problematic issue- which is that the thread coming out of the fray is bright red and white candy-cane colored-- is anyone aware of whether this colored red/white thread is used on authentic Muse bags? I've attached some photos here-- would love any thoughts! I can return for a refund if it seems that this is a sign of a non-authentic bag....  thanks for the help!


----------



## cesca99

View attachment 3579310
View attachment 3579311
View attachment 3579312
View attachment 3579313

Has anyone seen red/white candy-cane thread on a YSL Muse before....? I recently purchased (through an online resale website) an oversized YSL Muse in Black leather. The bag looked great, although I had some concern that the leather was harder and stiffer than a bag of this age would be (and more so, than other YSL Muse bags I have which I purchased at Saks.). Nonetheless, I've used the bag for the last 2 weeks, and today I began to notice that the handles are fraying near the hardware. While that didn't bother me, I did notice now more problematic issue- which is that the thread coming out of the fray is bright red and white candy-cane colored-- is anyone aware of whether this colored red/white thread is used on authentic Muse bags? I've attached some photos here-- would love any thoughts! I can return for a refund if it seems that this is a sign of a non-authentic bag....  thanks for the help!


----------



## try.lng

chanelqueenalek said:


> I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184883
> 
> 
> I hope you can see it in the photo.


Same thing happened to my old Saint laurent bag.


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Look at whats happened to mine after 3 wears.


----------



## roxta

Beth Nightingale said:


> Look at whats happened to mine after 3 wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640018
> View attachment 3640019


I've seen so many photos and videos of the chevron monogram WOC peeling like this. I had the white one on my wishlist for about a month but it's gone now because I feel 90% certain that it will happen to me too. Saving my money for any other WOC from any other brand...


----------



## greyf10

Has any one had issues with the silver text flaking off?


----------



## Jordannabeach

I would definitely return this and explain the situation. Good quality ysl should not do this... especially for the money!!!


----------



## Jordannabeach

ceedoan said:


> unfortunately this will happen to coated hardware, regardless of designer. there's some stories of Chanel So Black bags with hardware chipping and those are $2900, $4900 and $5500. as beautiful as the black hardware is, i'm staying far far away due to this issue!! doesn't matter how careful you are either. seems like the quality was terrible for this particular one since the beginning since it was your first time carrying it.


I've read about the chanels too. Coated metal in general is just awful. Not worth it!!


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Jordannabeach said:


> I would definitely return this and explain the situation. Good quality ysl should not do this... especially for the money!!!


ysl got back to me and informed me it cant be fixed and are therefore refunding me ! phew


----------



## Ellie87

View attachment 3651187
View attachment 3651186

 My YSL woc came today, and it has multiple flaws, in the right corner there are 3 areas where the inking has ?rubbed off and under the flap there's an area where the leather has a white spot. Really disappointed. I've arranged for it to be collected next week. Not sure if to get an exchange or just leave it. Bought it from selfridges in the UK.


----------



## SC1983

I just received my woc black with gold hardware. But returning it since the logo under the clasp is not only NOT in the middle but crooked as well. Call the customer service and was advice I could return it but they couldn't guarantee that if I buy I new one it wouldn't have any flaws  very disappointed as I really like the bag


----------



## coolmelondew

wow i was thinking of getting a YSL universite bag for my birthday this year but after reading this thread, i have changed my mind.  am not going to spend so much money to end up unhappy over a bag of poor quality!


----------



## nashpoo

coolmelondew said:


> wow i was thinking of getting a YSL universite bag for my birthday this year but after reading this thread, i have changed my mind.  am not going to spend so much money to end up unhappy over a bag of poor quality!



To be honest, every brand has quality issues.. Even the higher end brands like Chanel. I have 4 saint Laurent bags and none of them have quality issues. If you're worried, maybe purchase in store so you can inspect it yourself.   Or purchase over the phone through a stand alone saint Laurent boutique and the sales associate can text you pictures of a brand new piece from the stock room. Just my thoughts! My saint Laurent woc has held up better than my Chanel caviar woc


----------



## goldenfountain

nashpoo said:


> To be honest, every brand has quality issues.. Even the higher end brands like Chanel. I have 4 saint Laurent bags and none of them have quality issues. If you're worried, maybe purchase in store so you can inspect it yourself.   Or purchase over the phone through a stand alone saint Laurent boutique and the sales associate can text you pictures of a brand new piece from the stock room. Just my thoughts! My saint Laurent woc has held up better than my Chanel caviar woc


I agree that every brand does have quality issues. For e.g., LV may have their issues with the glazing, and I've seen new Chanel bags having slightly dented quilts or hardware scratches. 
I own both the Saint Laurent WOC and the Chanel Boy bag in lambskin and have noticed that because both have really sharp pointy corners and straight line edges (I hope my description makes sense!). Because of this design, they're both prone to the corner peeling or being easily scratched. Just my two cents.


----------



## lukovii

Do you think today when you buy bags from brands like Chanel, Prada, Saint Laurent and bla bla bla you paying for quality. No gurl, you are paying for the brand xD That's why Hermes in number one, cause quality is the BEST.


----------



## Bee-licious

nashpoo said:


> To be honest, every brand has quality issues.. Even the higher end brands like Chanel. I have 4 saint Laurent bags and none of them have quality issues. If you're worried, maybe purchase in store so you can inspect it yourself.   Or purchase over the phone through a stand alone saint Laurent boutique and the sales associate can text you pictures of a brand new piece from the stock room. Just my thoughts! My saint Laurent woc has held up better than my Chanel caviar woc


Agreed! All brands have issues (ESPECIALLY CHANEL and I'm a huge Chanel bag lover). I have two Saint Laurent bags that have held up beautifully with no issues


----------



## Bee-licious

coolmelondew said:


> wow i was thinking of getting a YSL universite bag for my birthday this year but after reading this thread, i have changed my mind.  am not going to spend so much money to end up unhappy over a bag of poor quality!


I think you need to realize every brand has issues. One of the best bags that have held up through time is Saint Laurent (my current collection includes Chanel, Prada, Gucci, LV and Saint Laurent).


----------



## Bee-licious

Ellie87 said:


> View attachment 3651187
> View attachment 3651186
> 
> My YSL woc came today, and it has multiple flaws, in the right corner there are 3 areas where the inking has ?rubbed off and under the flap there's an area where the leather has a white spot. Really disappointed. I've arranged for it to be collected next week. Not sure if to get an exchange or just leave it. Bought it from selfridges in the UK.


All brands have quality issues (see Chanel and LV)! If you're really interested in Saint Laurent I suggest an exchange however if you really think it's an issue I suggest Hermes because that's the only brand that doesn't have any quality issues (but costs an arm and a leg unfortunately).


----------



## Bee-licious

frumoasa said:


> I have recently gotten a croc-embossed monogram satchel, and then I found this thread, which made me pretty sad. I can't return the bag, only exchange it. Is there anyone on here who had good experiences with their YSL bags? Are there certain leathers that are more durable than others? I am thinking of exchanging for a different bag maybe, so any help with regards to durability/quality is appreciated!


I've found that the grained leather has held up incredibly well and I'm hard on my bags. The grained leather is scratch resistant and basically indestructible! I would stay away from smooth leather which gets scratched really easily. I have the Kate monogram and the WOC in grained leather and I've had no issues with peeling or chipping in the corners, not sure why others have, and I've had my bags since 2013 and 2015. I've found the Kate monogram to have more structure as well so no matter how I stuff it, it still holds its shape so I highly recommend it!


----------



## tania_dg

K so I thought it was just me - I have the St Laurent cardholder, purchased in December and the hot stamp logo has started to rub off. None of my other bags have done this! Granted its not the most expensive product, but still...


----------



## nashpoo

tania_dg said:


> K so I thought it was just me - I have the St Laurent cardholder, purchased in December and the hot stamp logo has started to rub off. None of my other bags have done this! Granted its not the most expensive product, but still...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700660



Not really surprised with a logo flaking off. Same thing happened to my louis vuitton empriente speedy. The Louis vuitton stamp began to flake off


----------



## happytimes

Definitely make sure you examine the bag thoroughly before you leave with it. I received a brand new medium college bag and the stitching on the removable strap was raised where it ended, which kept ripping threads off my shirt. Also, the handle had a bunch of tiny balls coming off the leather. I was extremely disappointed, but they gave me a new one in exchange for it no problems.


----------



## sarasmom

Glad I read this thread. I just saw 3 St. Laurent bags at my Nordstrom rack, but they felt so cheaply made, the leather is plasticy feeling. I have never seen one IRL before and was considering purchasing but not anymore. I already have quality issues with my LV and Burberry so don't need any more


----------



## Shanneo

Oh no , I just joined this forum and saw this thread and the horror stories  . and I just bought the black on black large envelope flap in pebbled calf and a matching wallet as well ! It's my first SLP purchase and I didn't know the quality can be so bad ! The SA assured me they have a two year warranty on hardware ? If I didn't remember wrongly ? 

Keeping my fingers crossed that they will hold up Especially the black hardware


----------



## Baglover600

I have the ysl lulu bag in a light beige and it's great quality - really gorgeous bag.


----------



## retroflashes

Shanneo said:


> Oh no , I just joined this forum and saw this thread and the horror stories  . and I just bought the black on black large envelope flap in pebbled calf and a matching wallet as well ! It's my first SLP purchase and I didn't know the quality can be so bad ! The SA assured me they have a two year warranty on hardware ? If I didn't remember wrongly ?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that they will hold up Especially the black hardware



I also just bought this bag! I hope it holds well too.


----------



## LAsun

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3550002
> 
> 
> Would this drive you all crazy?  Brand new and leather scuff?  It's leather torn basically but trying to decide if I should care or not.  Hmm



I’ve heard that these aren’t real croc leather, can anyone confirm?


----------



## averagejoe

LAsun said:


> I’ve heard that these aren’t real croc leather, can anyone confirm?


This is croc-embossed calfskin, not croc leather.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does the quality issues apply to their totes as well?


----------



## CrazyCool01

nussie said:


> I just purchased the College bag in the pythony looking material.  Is it normal for it to look like this?  This was an exchange for another bag I purchased that starting falling apart in one month.  I'm so disappointed in Saint Laurent!!
> View attachment 3547388
> View attachment 3547389



I had the same problem with my python embossed Kate medium bag. I bought it from luisaviaroma and returned it straight away. 

For some reason, the python scaling starts to flake.


----------



## roxta

I own a few Saint Laurent bags and I admit that I'm used to the sub-par quality, to the point where I see issues with edge paint, stitching and so on to be "normal" for SL. For other brands that I own like Dior or Givenchy, the quality is pristine (I struggle to find flaws). But when it comes to SL, I'm ashamed to say I settle because I like the designs, not the quality.

I have purchased four Sac De Jours in the past, two of which I returned due to manufacturing flaws. That makes my personal success rate with SDJs only 50%. And out of all my SL bags, not one can be classified as pristine - they all have at least one manufacturing flaw that I'm willing to ignore for the sake of having a bag with a design that I like. I will continue to buy SL bags but I don't expect the quality to match other luxury brands and I wouldn't be surprised if I will always have to purchase two bags each time just to get one with passable quality. If you love the taste of apples, sometimes you have to pick through all the bruised ones to find the least bruised. Of course, apples don't cost $2000-3000...

Something else to consider is that (from my personal experience, at least), SL will not provide any customer service for bags not purchased directly through them (boutiques or online) or through their "authorized resellers". If you contact them and say, for example "my SL bag has metal staples sticking out of the strap" or "my SL bag has crooked stitching", they will ask you to provide an original receipt before answering any questions. I won't type exactly what was written to me by a SL customer service representative I've dealt with in the past but it was along the lines of "Yes, this bag is authentic, yes, it was made by us - but since you didn't purchase it from one of our authorized resellers, I cannot assist you with your queries. Have a nice day".

So whether you lost your receipt, bought a new bag from an outlet site like Bluefly or Gilt, bought it pre-loved or got it as a gift from your sister, don't expect SL to acknowledge that the quality issues have anything to do with them let alone assist you in resolving the issues. They wouldn't care if a SL bag you purchased pre-loved on Fashionphile spontaneously combusted and burned down your house.

As much as I can, I try to stick to stores/sellers that accept returns because 50% of the time, there will be some manufacturing flaw that I'm not willing to overlook.

p.s. Staples sticking out, crooked stitching, loose stitching, glue marks, edge paint smudges/splashes on leather.... I've personally dealt with all these issues with the SL bags I've bought in the past.


----------



## canyongirl

I guess I've been lucky.  I've purchased 3 SL bags (College, Sunset & Sac De Jour) and I also bought a card holder and all are absolutely flawless.  Excellent quality and not a single design flaw on any of them.  Maybe it was good luck.  I did purchase all 4 of the items from a SL boutique and the SA informed me that I have a 2 year warranty for any issues, except for wear-and-tear of course.

That being said, I purchased a Louis Vuitton Empriente Speedy and it had serious glazing issues.  I also purchased a Chloe Marcie and the metal zipper pull broke off in my hand when I was zipping it closed.  The Marcie was only about a month old.  My point is, I think it's possible to have quality/manufacturing issues with many of the designer brands.  I've personally had good luck with Gucci and Saint Laurent, but I'm open to the possibility that there may be issues that arise.  I love the look and the designs of the SL bags so much I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## coolmelondew

roxta said:


> I own a few Saint Laurent bags and I admit that I'm used to the sub-par quality, to the point where I see issues with edge paint, stitching and so on to be "normal" for SL. For other brands that I own like Dior or Givenchy, the quality is pristine (I struggle to find flaws). But when it comes to SL, I'm ashamed to say I settle because I like the designs, not the quality.
> 
> I have purchased four Sac De Jours in the past, two of which I returned due to manufacturing flaws. That makes my personal success rate with SDJs only 50%. And out of all my SL bags, not one can be classified as pristine - they all have at least one manufacturing flaw that I'm willing to ignore for the sake of having a bag with a design that I like. I will continue to buy SL bags but I don't expect the quality to match other luxury brands and I wouldn't be surprised if I will always have to purchase two bags each time just to get one with passable quality. If you love the taste of apples, sometimes you have to pick through all the bruised ones to find the least bruised. Of course, apples don't cost $2000-3000...
> 
> Something else to consider is that (from my personal experience, at least), SL will not provide any customer service for bags not purchased directly through them (boutiques or online) or through their "authorized resellers". If you contact them and say, for example "my SL bag has metal staples sticking out of the strap" or "my SL bag has crooked stitching", they will ask you to provide an original receipt before answering any questions. I won't type exactly what was written to me by a SL customer service representative I've dealt with in the past but it was along the lines of "Yes, this bag is authentic, yes, it was made by us - but since you didn't purchase it from one of our authorized resellers, I cannot assist you with your queries. Have a nice day".
> 
> So whether you lost your receipt, bought a new bag from an outlet site like Bluefly or Gilt, bought it pre-loved or got it as a gift from your sister, don't expect SL to acknowledge that the quality issues have anything to do with them let alone assist you in resolving the issues. They wouldn't care if a SL bag you purchased pre-loved on Fashionphile spontaneously combusted and burned down your house.
> 
> As much as I can, I try to stick to stores/sellers that accept returns because 50% of the time, there will be some manufacturing flaw that I'm not willing to overlook.
> 
> p.s. Staples sticking out, crooked stitching, loose stitching, glue marks, edge paint smudges/splashes on leather.... I've personally dealt with all these issues with the SL bags I've bought in the past.


wow staples sticking out - that's awful and hardly deserving of a 4-figure price tag! also, given the amount customers pay for SL bags, it's outrageous for the SA to dismiss your enquiry, and to do it so rudely too.  Personally when i choose a bag, the entire experience counts...the quality of the bag, the level of customer service experience and so on...it all has to come together to _feel _like i'm getting premium experience. Otherwise am sure there are other brands out there that are willing to stand by their products, be lovely to their customers and take pride in their bags.


----------



## Cabsms

Bought brand new from ysl.com. No plastic covering etc. . 

Disgraceful!


----------



## roxta

canyongirl said:


> I guess I've been lucky.  I've purchased 3 SL bags (College, Sunset & Sac De Jour) and I also bought a card holder and all are absolutely flawless.  Excellent quality and not a single design flaw on any of them.  Maybe it was good luck.  I did purchase all 4 of the items from a SL boutique and the SA informed me that I have a 2 year warranty for any issues, except for wear-and-tear of course.
> 
> That being said, I purchased a Louis Vuitton Empriente Speedy and it had serious glazing issues.  I also purchased a Chloe Marcie and the metal zipper pull broke off in my hand when I was zipping it closed.  The Marcie was only about a month old.  My point is, I think it's possible to have quality/manufacturing issues with many of the designer brands.  I've personally had good luck with Gucci and Saint Laurent, but I'm open to the possibility that there may be issues that arise.  I love the look and the designs of the SL bags so much I'm willing to take the risk.



I have no doubt that every luxury brand has the potential for some quality issues, especially when the products or components are made by hand. It's just nice to know that after parting with all that money, the company will help you out or at the very least, commiserate with you should something go wrong.

When I had that exchange with the SL representative, I was already the owner of four other SL bags, yet I was being treated so rudely and dismissively because the particular bag that I had just purchased (with quality issues) was not directly from their boutique or authorized resellers. It really felt like a punch in the guts.


----------



## Cabsms

roxta said:


> I own a few Saint Laurent bags and I admit that I'm used to the sub-par quality, to the point where I see issues with edge paint, stitching and so on to be "normal" for SL. For other brands that I own like Dior or Givenchy, the quality is pristine (I struggle to find flaws). But when it comes to SL, I'm ashamed to say I settle because I like the designs, not the quality.
> 
> I have purchased four Sac De Jours in the past, two of which I returned due to manufacturing flaws. That makes my personal success rate with SDJs only 50%. And out of all my SL bags, not one can be classified as pristine - they all have at least one manufacturing flaw that I'm willing to ignore for the sake of having a bag with a design that I like. I will continue to buy SL bags but I don't expect the quality to match other luxury brands and I wouldn't be surprised if I will always have to purchase two bags each time just to get one with passable quality. If you love the taste of apples, sometimes you have to pick through all the bruised ones to find the least bruised. Of course, apples don't cost $2000-3000...
> 
> Something else to consider is that (from my personal experience, at least), SL will not provide any customer service for bags not purchased directly through them (boutiques or online) or through their "authorized resellers". If you contact them and say, for example "my SL bag has metal staples sticking out of the strap" or "my SL bag has crooked stitching", they will ask you to provide an original receipt before answering any questions. I won't type exactly what was written to me by a SL customer service representative I've dealt with in the past but it was along the lines of "Yes, this bag is authentic, yes, it was made by us - but since you didn't purchase it from one of our authorized resellers, I cannot assist you with your queries. Have a nice day".
> 
> So whether you lost your receipt, bought a new bag from an outlet site like Bluefly or Gilt, bought it pre-loved or got it as a gift from your sister, don't expect SL to acknowledge that the quality issues have anything to do with them let alone assist you in resolving the issues. They wouldn't care if a SL bag you purchased pre-loved on Fashionphile spontaneously combusted and burned down your house.
> 
> As much as I can, I try to stick to stores/sellers that accept returns because 50% of the time, there will be some manufacturing flaw that I'm not willing to overlook.
> 
> p.s. Staples sticking out, crooked stitching, loose stitching, glue marks, edge paint smudges/splashes on leather.... I've personally dealt with all these issues with the SL bags I've bought in the past.


I am with you on this,  I have learnt not to purchase anything of designer value unless it's direct or from an authorised re-seller. I don't care if it's a bit extra,  it's peace of mind.  . . .

Btw, absolutely shocking by SL! I was lucky that my bag was purchased directly from them and it was eventually replaced - I had to wait until it was restocked though!  They would not go out of their way to find a replacement for me even though the bag had an obvious flaw!

I am torn between a SL medium sized wallet and a Chanel one which has less capacity.  I am worried about the longevity of the SL. . .


----------



## hcsnoopy

Very informative thread - glad I found this!


----------



## meli1988

Oh man, I wished I read this thread before purchasing my YSL WOC. I have the beige one in gold hardware and I’ve only
Used it less than 10 Times, got it in July this year, so about 6 months. And the corners are not just scuffed!!! It’s peeling!!! I’m so sad and I don’t dare to use it much for fear that it would get worse.

I got it from a personal shopper so I doubt I can do a refund at the store. 

So I want to get some advice on how to prevent the peeling part from getting worse and how to prevent the other corners from peeling too? I’ve seen some comments on using leather glue. More recommendations are welcome!!!


----------



## Mardouek

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
> This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.
> View attachment 3271298


I’m having a similar issue with one of my YSL bags, Saks is of NO HELP!!!!!!!! Good luck


----------



## Antigone

I like the college bag but I'm now wary after reading through the whole thread.


----------



## Minie26

Im planning on getting the medium college bag online from matches
Anyone had any experience with them so far?


----------



## sxmwlifts

would pebbled letter be less easily damaged ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

There's still hope, Ladies. The last Saint Laurent bag that I bought last year in January still looks pristine. It's the Rive Gauche bag. Just bought Saint Laurent Fringe sneakers. I'm crossing my fingers that they have good quality.


----------



## ElleWoods7

roxta said:


> I own a few Saint Laurent bags and I admit that I'm used to the sub-par quality, to the point where I see issues with edge paint, stitching and so on to be "normal" for SL. For other brands that I own like Dior or Givenchy, the quality is pristine (I struggle to find flaws). But when it comes to SL, I'm ashamed to say I settle because I like the designs, not the quality.
> 
> I have purchased four Sac De Jours in the past, two of which I returned due to manufacturing flaws. That makes my personal success rate with SDJs only 50%. And out of all my SL bags, not one can be classified as pristine - they all have at least one manufacturing flaw that I'm willing to ignore for the sake of having a bag with a design that I like. I will continue to buy SL bags but I don't expect the quality to match other luxury brands and I wouldn't be surprised if I will always have to purchase two bags each time just to get one with passable quality. If you love the taste of apples, sometimes you have to pick through all the bruised ones to find the least bruised. Of course, apples don't cost $2000-3000...
> 
> Something else to consider is that (from my personal experience, at least), SL will not provide any customer service for bags not purchased directly through them (boutiques or online) or through their "authorized resellers". If you contact them and say, for example "my SL bag has metal staples sticking out of the strap" or "my SL bag has crooked stitching", they will ask you to provide an original receipt before answering any questions. I won't type exactly what was written to me by a SL customer service representative I've dealt with in the past but it was along the lines of "Yes, this bag is authentic, yes, it was made by us - but since you didn't purchase it from one of our authorized resellers, I cannot assist you with your queries. Have a nice day".
> 
> So whether you lost your receipt, bought a new bag from an outlet site like Bluefly or Gilt, bought it pre-loved or got it as a gift from your sister, don't expect SL to acknowledge that the quality issues have anything to do with them let alone assist you in resolving the issues. They wouldn't care if a SL bag you purchased pre-loved on Fashionphile spontaneously combusted and burned down your house.
> 
> As much as I can, I try to stick to stores/sellers that accept returns because 50% of the time, there will be some manufacturing flaw that I'm not willing to overlook.
> 
> p.s. Staples sticking out, crooked stitching, loose stitching, glue marks, edge paint smudges/splashes on leather.... I've personally dealt with all these issues with the SL bags I've bought in the past.


Wow, so glad I read this! I was tossing between an LV bag and an SL one for my everyday bag to work/travel and luckily the SL one didn't quite appeal to me as I felt this particular model (shopper tote) was nice however, wasn't anything special and opted for LV instead because I at least knew the canvas option would be good for the needs i required it for. In saying this, I would feel the same way you do as their designs are BEAUTIFUL...i guess the downside is their quality.


----------



## hyan

Worn out corner after 6 days bought brand new. Is it normal?


----------



## Guccigirl83

I’ve just returned the Lou camera bag in chevron leather, I had the bag for just over 2 weeks and the leather started to peel on the zipper and some of the stitching started to come out. So disappointed as the bag was gorgeous and went with everything.


----------



## highend

Guccigirl83 said:


> I’ve just returned the Lou camera bag in chevron leather, I had the bag for just over 2 weeks and the leather started to peel on the zipper and some of the stitching started to come out. So disappointed as the bag was gorgeous and went with everything.


Hmmm....sorry to hear that.  Maybe it was a fluke and you should try another?  I've had mine a couple months now without any issues (even picked up a couple more, lol)


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

roxta said:


> I own a few Saint Laurent bags and I admit that I'm used to the sub-par quality, to the point where I see issues with edge paint, stitching and so on to be "normal" for SL. For other brands that I own like Dior or Givenchy, the quality is pristine (I struggle to find flaws). But when it comes to SL, I'm ashamed to say I settle because I like the designs, not the quality.
> 
> I have purchased four Sac De Jours in the past, two of which I returned due to manufacturing flaws. That makes my personal success rate with SDJs only 50%. And out of all my SL bags, not one can be classified as pristine - they all have at least one manufacturing flaw that I'm willing to ignore for the sake of having a bag with a design that I like. I will continue to buy SL bags but I don't expect the quality to match other luxury brands and I wouldn't be surprised if I will always have to purchase two bags each time just to get one with passable quality. If you love the taste of apples, sometimes you have to pick through all the bruised ones to find the least bruised. Of course, apples don't cost $2000-3000...
> 
> Something else to consider is that (from my personal experience, at least), SL will not provide any customer service for bags not purchased directly through them (boutiques or online) or through their "authorized resellers". If you contact them and say, for example "my SL bag has metal staples sticking out of the strap" or "my SL bag has crooked stitching", they will ask you to provide an original receipt before answering any questions. I won't type exactly what was written to me by a SL customer service representative I've dealt with in the past but it was along the lines of "Yes, this bag is authentic, yes, it was made by us - but since you didn't purchase it from one of our authorized resellers, I cannot assist you with your queries. Have a nice day".
> 
> So whether you lost your receipt, bought a new bag from an outlet site like Bluefly or Gilt, bought it pre-loved or got it as a gift from your sister, don't expect SL to acknowledge that the quality issues have anything to do with them let alone assist you in resolving the issues. They wouldn't care if a SL bag you purchased pre-loved on Fashionphile spontaneously combusted and burned down your house.
> 
> As much as I can, I try to stick to stores/sellers that accept returns because 50% of the time, there will be some manufacturing flaw that I'm not willing to overlook.
> 
> p.s. Staples sticking out, crooked stitching, loose stitching, glue marks, edge paint smudges/splashes on leather.... I've personally dealt with all these issues with the SL bags I've bought in the past.



Than you very much for your post. 

It's very sad to read that YSL doesn't stand for their products, especially with such low quality. I love their design, and have been eyeing College bag for a few years now, but knowing of their production flaws, and now customer service, I am afraid to commit and drop substantial amount of money for a bag that may disappoints me very quickly.


----------



## realshopper101

I am considering the lou lou medium flap shoulder bag but this thread is really making me reconsider my options. Surprisingly, before reading this thread I've only heard good things about their quality.


----------



## iiirn4

The cleaning and maintenance of bags in store is unfortunate. 3 handbags (model Loulou bag) dirt stains, spots ..


----------



## ohmyjessah

Has anyone had any major issues with the Saint Laurent LouLou bag? I am eyeing the toy version to use up a $734.50 store credit from a t-shirt I bought (which had quality issues). I really want it in the "Powder" aka nude version but I'm beyond paranoid now.


----------



## OCMomof3

I have a Mini Y Ligne from about 3 years ago, and have had no problems with the quality.  The hardware is beautiful.  The leather is a "box" style, very smooth, and has worn extremely well. I'm not totally crazy about the suede interior, because of how it wears (not a defect, just normal use). I am now about to pull the trigger on my 2nd YSL piece.


----------



## Marie P

I have never owned a worse quality bag and I have never had such an appalling customer experience from a luxury brand. About 2 months ago I purchased my second YSL bag (West Hollywood - embossed crocodile leather). My first one was bought a few years back and less than a year after it’s purchase the bag more or less fell apart. However, having been a huge fan of the brand I decided to give it another go. I bought the bag and left it aside for about a month. I started using it and about 20 days after that I noticed that the bag was losing its shape and dropping towards the front, hence creating creases on both sides. Worse even, the bottom front sides were losing the embossed patent leather and the bag started to look like a cheap fake. 
So I decided to return it. I was genuinely expecting a no qualms return and even though I didn’t want a refund but the choice of a new design I was appalled to hear otherwise. The manager at the store took pictures of the bag and promised t send them to HQ in Paris. My argument was that if the bag looks so tired only after about 20 days of use, then what will it look after a few months. One would expect that for the small fortune of 1540 pounds you but into quality and second to none customer service. The manager tried very hard to convince me that this is normal wear and tear. Really? Worn off edges after 20 days? Shocking to say the least! 
I left the store frustrated, angry and very upset!
I’ve been promised a reply within 2 weeks.
I can promise one thing! If the customer care is as bad as the quality of the bag, I will not be returning to the brand anytime soon.


----------



## blackcherry88

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Than you very much for your post.
> 
> It's very sad to read that YSL doesn't stand for their products, especially with such low quality. I love their design, and have been eyeing College bag for a few years now, but knowing of their production flaws, and now customer service, I am afraid to commit and drop substantial amount of money for a bag that may disappoints me very quickly.



Here’s an update on the repair service...

I am not too sure for other regions, but if you are located in the ASIA PACIFIC AREA (e.g. Singapore) and you are having some issues or trouble with authenticity with your item, YOU CAN bring it to the store and as for a repair service, REGARDLESS OF WHERE YOU HAD BOUGHT YOUR ITEM.

They will require you to bring in the proof of purchase (e.g. receipts, delivery notice which has the retailer’s info), authenticity card which has the serial number, along with your item to the store.

If you have purchase it in the store the warranty is for one year. There will not be any YSL warranty if you have bought it elsewhere.

Since it’s Asia it is highly recommended that you dress up nicely (and definitely use a branded bag, preferably from a brand better than YSL such as Hermes, Chanel, Dior, Monyat...) when you want to bring in your bag, which you bought from other retailers, for repair.

And one more take-away info from the conversation I had with a SA:

If you have bought your YSL item from a online retailer based in a South East Asia country (I shall not name which one but those living in the region should be quite familiar, I’ve dropped enough hints), THERE MIGHT BE A CHANCE THAT YOUR ITEM MAY NOT BE AUTHENTIC even if it was listed as as Brand New/First Hand Retailer’s Own Stock condition on the website.

They told me that they have seen many people bringing their bags from that retailer to them, which turned out to be fake.

This information is up to date as of May 2018.


----------



## Zzyzx

Marie P said:


> I have never owned a worse quality bag and I have never had such an appalling customer experience from a luxury brand. About 2 months ago I purchased my second YSL bag (West Hollywood - embossed crocodile leather). My first one was bought a few years back and less than a year after it’s purchase the bag more or less fell apart. However, having been a huge fan of the brand I decided to give it another go. I bought the bag and left it aside for about a month. I started using it and about 20 days after that I noticed that the bag was losing its shape and dropping towards the front, hence creating creases on both sides. Worse even, the bottom front sides were losing the embossed patent leather and the bag started to look like a cheap fake.
> So I decided to return it. I was genuinely expecting a no qualms return and even though I didn’t want a refund but the choice of a new design I was appalled to hear otherwise. The manager at the store took pictures of the bag and promised t send them to HQ in Paris. My argument was that if the bag looks so tired only after about 20 days of use, then what will it look after a few months. One would expect that for the small fortune of 1540 pounds you but into quality and second to none customer service. The manager tried very hard to convince me that this is normal wear and tear. Really? Worn off edges after 20 days? Shocking to say the least!
> I left the store frustrated, angry and very upset!
> I’ve been promised a reply within 2 weeks.
> I can promise one thing! If the customer care is as bad as the quality of the bag, I will not be returning to the brand anytime soon.



I can see how the store wouldn't want to do an exchange because it sounds like you went back almost 2 months after purchase.  Boutiques tend to have strict return policies versus department stores.  But they should have offered to service your bag.


----------



## coolmelondew

I


blackcherry88 said:


> Here’s an update on the repair service...
> 
> I am not too sure for other regions, but if you are located in the ASIA PACIFIC AREA (e.g. Singapore) and you are having some issues or trouble with authenticity with your item, YOU CAN bring it to the store and as for a repair service, REGARDLESS OF WHERE YOU HAD BOUGHT YOUR ITEM.
> 
> They will require you to bring in the proof of purchase (e.g. receipts, delivery notice which has the retailer’s info), authenticity card which has the serial number, along with your item to the store.
> 
> If you have purchase it in the store the warranty is for one year. There will not be any YSL warranty if you have bought it elsewhere.
> 
> Since it’s Asia it is highly recommended that you dress up nicely (and definitely use a branded bag, preferably from a brand better than YSL such as Hermes, Chanel, Dior, Monyat...) when you want to bring in your bag, which you bought from other retailers, for repair.
> 
> And one more take-away info from the conversation I had with a SA:
> 
> If you have bought your YSL item from a online retailer based in a South East Asia country (I shall not name which one but those living in the region should be quite familiar, I’ve dropped enough hints), THERE MIGHT BE A CHANCE THAT YOUR ITEM MAY NOT BE AUTHENTIC even if it was listed as as Brand New/First Hand Retailer’s Own Stock condition on the website.
> 
> They told me that they have seen many people bringing their bags from that retailer to them, which turned out to be fake.
> 
> This information is up to date as of May 2018.


I shop often in Asia so this information is really useful! Thank you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Guccigirl83 said:


> I’ve just returned the Lou camera bag in chevron leather, I had the bag for just over 2 weeks and the leather started to peel on the zipper and some of the stitching started to come out. So disappointed as the bag was gorgeous and went with everything.



The camera bags are poorly designed.  They do not have rolled leather between the sides, or leather reinforcement  for their stitching.  If you compare the YSL camera bag to the Gucci Soho or the Fendi camera bags, you’ll find Gucci and Fendi reinforce their stitches.
I came across some YSL camera bags at Nordstrom, all were new and with stuffing.  The stuffing stretched the leather so much the holes for the thread were slits in the leather and 1-2mm of thread was showing making the edges loose and stretched out looking.  I don’t own a YSL bag, I like their designs, but I’m a little nervous buying luxury bags right now.  I inspect all styles for worst case scenarios- possible cracking sealant, popped stitching and corner wear issues.
Happy shopping and don’t be afraid to inspect, inspect, inspect.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Sourisbrune said:


> The camera bags are poorly designed.  They do not have rolled leather between the sides, or leather reinforcement  for their stitching.  If you compare the YSL camera bag to the Gucci Soho or the Fendi camera bags, you’ll find Gucci and Fendi reinforce their stitches.
> I came across some YSL camera bags at Nordstrom, all were new and with stuffing.  The stuffing stretched the leather so much the holes for the thread were slits in the leather and 1-2mm of thread was showing making the edges loose and stretched out looking.  I don’t own a YSL bag, I like their designs, but I’m a little nervous buying luxury bags right now.  I inspect all styles for worst case scenarios- possible cracking sealant, popped stitching and corner wear issues.
> Happy shopping and don’t be afraid to inspect, inspect, inspect.



Good to know. I own Gucci and LV but have never splurged on YSL. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Guccigirl83 said:


> I’ve just returned the Lou camera bag in chevron leather, I had the bag for just over 2 weeks and the leather started to peel on the zipper and some of the stitching started to come out. So disappointed as the bag was gorgeous and went with everything.



YSL changed the camera bags.  The shipment of bags Nordstrom just received has leather piping between the panels to reinforce the stitching.  It looks sturdier!


----------



## Miss World

I have purchased a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small, Sac De Jour Baby, Chevron Wallet on Chain and most recently a Saint Laurent Medium Lou Lou chevron bag. I have not had any quality issues with any of them. I can’t comment for the Lou Lou yet because I haven’t had it long enough but the craftsmanship is outstanding, I’m actually considering getting another one in medium with black or gold hardware or the Small size.


----------



## MMNNMM

I phone purchased a wallet ( *Saint Laurent Fragments Flap Wallet)  *from Rodeo Drive Store about a month ago since the color Fog was nowhere to be found in New York.
The wallet is supposed to look like this ( image below pull from internet). More image for the same wallet: HERE ON GOOGLE





But after I got mine, it has a blemish on it ( weird wrinkle...) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So I asked for an exchange... might be OCD... but it really bothered me...
I got my exchange yesterday... and I don't know what's going on I am just not satisfied at all... whats with all that little imperfection on this wallet...
I looked online the pictures, and they don't look like this AT ALL!
Is this normal for you guys?

The worst thing was:  I called their client service and was hoping to get help from them. The lady who picked up my phone was trying to persuade ( or argue with) me that since it is made with real leather there will be imperfection.  Well, it is true. But not from a luxury designer brand like this which I believe they are supposed to know how to avoid the imperfection on the cowhide leather in order to make their products "perfect". This is not an $80 wallet or a product they I buy from a leathercraft store, and they can tell me that because I wont care as much...


----------



## ChanellenahC

I was very close to my first YSL purchase (a large college) but saw this thread and am afraid to buy anything YSL now. Has anyone had issues with the large college bag?

Originally wanted the black leather with black hardware but I read the black hardware chips! So I’d get the antique silver hardware if I were to get the bag. Any issues with that color hardware?


----------



## *KLB*

I have to say I am so disappointed in YSL too. 

I purchased the tote bag in May - in July I emailed Farfetch and complained because two of the corners have worn away already and I take care of my bags...

So disappointing. Feels like I've thrown £700 down the toilet...


----------



## tirahmisu

i think flaws on smooth leather are inevitable, which is why i usually go for treated or textured. i love the caviar or grain de poudre texture. I have the black caviar West Hollywood with black hardware and no chips or scratches, i purchased in early 2017. I also have the black caviar monogram card case with gold Ysl logo and it still looks new! This is the same material used on the monogram wallet on chain. It seems that the quality issues happen most with the WOC, and i wonder if the leather chips are based on the color of the bag. i havent had issues with black leather from ysl but i do baby my stuff to a fault. im considering getting the small envelope WOC in black with gold but im a bit concerned now because there might be differences in quality control and it seems difficult to do returns or exchanges. what a shame! poor customer service disappoints me more than anything.


----------



## HolySweet

I have been lusting over the WOC for a few years but like many of you am having doubts whether I should go for it with all these quality issues, or to get the toy loulou instead. Have any of you experienced similar issues with toy loulou?


----------



## ashlie

I think I’m going to purchase a Lou Lou. Has anyone had trouble with this bag? Also doing the black HW. I’m scared that the black is going to just chip off.


----------



## lisenoktx

At the era of Stefan’s Pilati, YSL bags stood by their quality.  It was my almost exclusive accessory brand.  I have tens of bags that I bought 10+ years ago and wore on everyday basis, that still look excellent.  

When Hedi Slimane got onboard, and I looked at the new lines of handbags (and shoes), I decided to pass.  These just did not look like something worth spending money on, and I had a suspicion that these would not hold on.  I do not know how much sale value this designer brought on board, but he certainly cheapened the brand.

When Hedi left I started liking their new collections again, and was just waiting for the bags to align with what typical YSL feels like, and leather to get their sturdiness back.  You know, when you touch the bag and it screams luxury to you.  Last month I got my first bag after 5 years hiatus, and I love it!  I hope YSL is able to restore their loyal customer base.


----------



## Sina08

I don’t own tons of YSL bags or anything, but the two bags and one card holder I have are without any issues. 
Ok, the Bellechasse is just a few days old, so I can’t say anything about it’s wear and tear yet. But inspecting it I can say everything looks just perfect and I really love it.
My card holder is over a year old and looks just as new. 
My Highschool bag is a few years old, and of course has signs of wear on its corners and some on the leather. But seriously, that’s gonna happen at some point and I don’t baby my handbags or slg at all. 
Overall it still looks great and has gotten a nice patina over time.
I’m totally satisfied with all of my purchases. 
If I’m not, I send the stuff back. 
And I’ve sent back a few Fendi, Balenciaga and Gucci.


----------



## Led9

I'm not sure if anyone has the same issue or it's just my bad luck but I've recently noticed that leather on the back of my College bag has started to rub off. I got this bag just 3 months ago and used it only 4 or 5 times. I'm very careful with my bags and never had such wear&tear on any other bags especially not after few uses.


----------



## Swedengirl

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4204919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has the same issue or it's just my bad luck but I've recently noticed that leather on the back of my College bag has started to rub off. I got this bag just 3 months ago and used it only 4 or 5 times. I'm very careful with my bags and never had such wear&tear on any other bags especially not after few uses.



Oh no I am so sorry to see this! I have the black College for 2 years now and have zero rubbing on the leather. You need to contact YSL and get a refund or replacement bag. Hope this is a one off.


----------



## Led9

Swedengirl said:


> Oh no I am so sorry to see this! I have the black College for 2 years now and have zero rubbing on the leather. You need to contact YSL and get a refund or replacement bag. Hope this is a one off.


I'll follow your advice, thanks. Glad that your bag is fine. Mine is definetely defective because lether rubbed in different areas and after using it only for few times I would never expect it to look like that ((


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Sina08 said:


> I don’t own tons of YSL bags or anything, but the two bags and one card holder I have are without any issues.
> Ok, the Bellechasse is just a few days old, so I can’t say anything about it’s wear and tear yet. But inspecting it I can say everything looks just perfect and I really love it.
> My card holder is over a year old and looks just as new.
> My Highschool bag is a few years old, and of course has signs of wear on its corners and some on the leather. But seriously, that’s gonna happen at some point and I don’t baby my handbags or slg at all.
> Overall it still looks great and has gotten a nice patina over time.
> I’m totally satisfied with all of my purchases.
> If I’m not, I send the stuff back.
> And I’ve sent back a few Fendi, Balenciaga and Gucci.



Where do you shop where you can send stuff back?  I bought my first YSL at a boutique in Toronto and I could have sworn the sign by the cash register said no refunds, store credit only.  Is that normal?


----------



## trizia.santi

I’m disappointed in the quality of YSL bags  I have a Monogramme shopper tote in white with GHW and the gold on the magnet lock has faded

I fear for the rest of the hardware and I’m looking for ways to bring the gold back. I know there is no home remedy but perhaps bringing it to a bag repair shop to have the hardware replated? Idk.


----------



## Sina08

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Where do you shop where you can send stuff back?  I bought my first YSL at a boutique in Toronto and I could have sworn the sign by the cash register said no refunds, store credit only.  Is that normal?



Sorry for my late reply!

Unfortunately I don’t live nearby a Saint Laurent boutique, so I buy mostly online or whenever I’m in a bigger city.
Online I tend to order from Net-A-Porter or Mytheresa.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Where do you shop where you can send stuff back?  I bought my first YSL at a boutique in Toronto and I could have sworn the sign by the cash register said no refunds, store credit only.  Is that normal?


Nordstrom’s.


----------



## Mim218

Hi, I am new to this forum but I love the loulou bag. I purchased it about 3 months ago from YSL.combecause no one else had the navy medium in stock. After two months of wear, the chain began turning a rust color. After much back and forth between the online representative and the boutique, I was able to go fo my nearest boutique and exchange for a new bag. By no fault but my own I failed to analyze the bag in store and only noticed about two days later that the inner crease by the back flap has a white line of excess glue on it as well as some exposed stitching. I spoke with an online representative who told me that I would need to drive out to the boutique, give them back this bag, have them send my other bag back to the online warehouse and then online would issue my return. I’m curious to know if anyone else would be as finicking about this as I am or if I should just let it go and turn a blind eye as opposed to the hassle of going through with all the steps to process a return and a repurchase. Your feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## Mim218

I’m sorry I’m not sure if my pictures posted...


----------



## averagejoe

Mim218 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I love the loulou bag. I purchased it about 3 months ago from YSL.combecause no one else had the navy medium in stock. After two months of wear, the chain began turning a rust color. After much back and forth between the online representative and the boutique, I was able to go fo my nearest boutique and exchange for a new bag. By no fault but my own I failed to analyze the bag in store and only noticed about two days later that the inner crease by the back flap has a white line of excess glue on it as well as some exposed stitching. I spoke with an online representative who told me that I would need to drive out to the boutique, give them back this bag, have them send my other bag back to the online warehouse and then online would issue my return. I’m curious to know if anyone else would be as finicking about this as I am or if I should just let it go and turn a blind eye as opposed to the hassle of going through with all the steps to process a return and a repurchase. Your feedback is much appreciated!


I think it looks fine. You can't really see it unless you open the flap all the way back. I would just keep this. A newer bag may have the same problem.


----------



## handbaglover122

I’ve had issues with my large saint Laurent kate. It’s been repaired twice now and the leather lining at the top has cracked only after using it once after it’s second repair. In the year I’ve owened it it was away for repair for 3-4 months in total. 

I’m so disgusted by their service, the store manager at the Sloane Street store accused me of overusing the bag and said that wearing double chain will make the bag crack (which doesn’t make sense because double chain alleviates the pressure). I’ve only used my bag less than 20 times in the year I’ve owned it and the cracking on the leather is absolutely inexcusable. I baby my bags and take good care of them. Heck, my kate bag looks news and little to no signs of wear except on the metal chain where the metal rubs against each other. They’re only accepting exchanges (but they made it clear this is normal wear and tear). How is my bag cracking after using it once after the second repair normal wear and tear? I’m so disgusted by YSL. I absolutely love them but after this experience I’m not so sure anymore. You can clearly see the bag cannot handle the pressure from the chains (and I don’t overstuff my bag).


----------



## Miss World

handbaglover122 said:


> I’ve had issues with my large saint Laurent kate. It’s been repaired twice now and the leather lining at the top has cracked only after using it once after it’s second repair. In the year I’ve owened it it was away for repair for 3-4 months in total.
> 
> I’m so disgusted by their service, the store manager at the Sloane Street store accused me of overusing the bag and said that wearing double chain will make the bag crack (which doesn’t make sense because double chain alleviates the pressure). I’ve only used my bag less than 20 times in the year I’ve owned it and the cracking on the leather is absolutely inexcusable. I baby my bags and take good care of them. Heck, my kate bag looks news and little to no signs of wear except on the metal chain where the metal rubs against each other. They’re only accepting exchanges (but they made it clear this is normal wear and tear). How is my bag cracking after using it once after the second repair normal wear and tear? I’m so disgusted by YSL. I absolutely love them but after this experience I’m not so sure anymore. You can clearly see the bag cannot handle the pressure from the chains (and I don’t overstuff my bag).


But the Kate bag is not meant to be worn double strapped like that. It was designed to be worn as a long single strap. If you double it up like that the chain is obviously going to put wear and tear on the leather and piping. Every time you move it will cause scuffing to the side. The store also advises not to carry it this way. You can perhaps try tying the chain inside the bag to make it shorter. You can’t really blame YSL it you are not using the bag in the intended way it was designed.


----------



## handbaglover122

Miss World said:


> But the Kate bag is not meant to be worn double strapped like that. It was designed to be worn as a long single strap. If you double it up like that the chain is obviously going to put wear and tear on the leather and piping. Every time you move it will cause scuffing to the side. The store also advises not to carry it this way. You can perhaps try tying the chain inside the bag to make it shorter. You can’t really blame YSL it you are not using the bag in the intended way it was designed.


That’s my point, I wore it double chain once (to the store to complain about the issue. And if you look closely at the pictures you will see one of the cracks is exactly where the metal touches the leather, that occurred from wearing it single chain. So explain to me, why and how is it normal wear and tear if I have only used the bag once after it’s second repair and wore it single chain (as I usually do)? The bag cracked with single chain use and that was only once.  I wore it double chain only once as I was coming to to the store (to complain about the bag) out the tube and it was crowded. The manager saw me wear it double chain (which is not how I normally use it) and ran with it.


----------



## handbaglover122

Miss World said:


> But the Kate bag is not meant to be worn double strapped like that. It was designed to be worn as a long single strap. If you double it up like that the chain is obviously going to put wear and tear on the leather and piping. Every time you move it will cause scuffing to the side. The store also advises not to carry it this way. You can perhaps try tying the chain inside the bag to make it shorter. You can’t really blame YSL it you are not using the bag in the intended way it was designed.


Oh and how is the crack on the hinges justified? This occurred after only using it once.


----------



## bagaholiccc

Super disappointing you've gone through this. I have the YSL Kate bag too (tho in the small size). I've had my bag for over 6 months and it's still in pristine condition, although I'm always very cautious with how I wear my bag to prevent wear and tear on the outer piping,

How are you wearing it single strapped? If the chain feeds entirely through, it shouldn't be touching the outer piping at all (see bag on the left). However if you're looping the chain to the top of the bag (see bag on the right of attachment) the chain would rub on the piping and cause strain even wearing it single strapped. I would recommend wearing the bag the first way (left photo) and tying a ribbon on the inside to shorten it if you need to.

If YSL refuses to fix it, perhaps go to a leather specialist to get it reglazed again? Goodluck!

P.S. photo credit to youtuber bagsanddrags



handbaglover122 said:


> I’ve had issues with my large saint Laurent kate. It’s been repaired twice now and the leather lining at the top has cracked only after using it once after it’s second repair. In the year I’ve owened it it was away for repair for 3-4 months in total.
> 
> I’m so disgusted by their service, the store manager at the Sloane Street store accused me of overusing the bag and said that wearing double chain will make the bag crack (which doesn’t make sense because double chain alleviates the pressure). I’ve only used my bag less than 20 times in the year I’ve owned it and the cracking on the leather is absolutely inexcusable. I baby my bags and take good care of them. Heck, my kate bag looks news and little to no signs of wear except on the metal chain where the metal rubs against each other. They’re only accepting exchanges (but they made it clear this is normal wear and tear). How is my bag cracking after using it once after the second repair normal wear and tear? I’m so disgusted by YSL. I absolutely love them but after this experience I’m not so sure anymore. You can clearly see the bag cannot handle the pressure from the chains (and I don’t overstuff my bag).


----------



## Miss World

handbaglover122 said:


> Oh and how is the crack on the hinges justified? This occurred after only using it once.


Hi, it is because you are wearing it in a way that makes the chain touch the outer piping which would definitely damage the outer glazing on any handbag. The chain is putting pressure and rubbing on it. Just my suggestion to wear the bag single strapped and tie inside to make it shorter. If not this will continue to happen and cause damage to the bag. I hope that helps


----------



## qann77

Hi all

I purchased my first YSL bag from the airport store and when i unboxed it ... i realized the stitching has pop at the bottom. I haven’t even used it. I thought i did check it at the store but looks like I missed this. At the store, the SA said they haven’t received complaints about defects about the particular WOC so i’m surprised that when I brought this back, immediately there was a defect.... and I thought i checked..! 

Disappointing as it means I have to go back to the store for an exchange. Troublesome. I really like this WOC.... And i thought the caviar type of leather will be more durable than lam skin. Hope i won’t have problems getting an exchange at the store ....


----------



## MrsMega

Oh my I'm so shocked to read all of this. I was gonna get a baby Sac de Jour but I won't. They should be ashamed of themselves, treating customers like this. I'm so sorry you girls had issues with your bags. 
I'm so angry though, I feel like besides from Hermès, all bags are flawed. I remember how I struggled with my Chanel, had to replace it 3 times! But at least the customer service was helpful.
Thinking about it now, it's crazy that all the bags I ever bought were flawed considering the prices we have to pay for them.


----------



## smudleybear

MrsMega said:


> Oh my I'm so shocked to read all of this. I was gonna get a baby Sac de Jour but I won't. They should be ashamed of themselves, treating customers like this. I'm so sorry you girls had issues with your bags.
> I'm so angry though, I feel like besides from Hermès, all bags are flawed. I remember how I struggled with my Chanel, had to replace it 3 times! But at least the customer service was helpful.
> Thinking about it now, it's crazy that all the bags I ever bought were flawed considering the prices we have to pay for them.



Hermes has flaws & defects too


----------



## MrsMega

smudleybear said:


> Hermes has flaws & defects too


Good to know thank you. I assumed they were fine since on their forum there are no complaints whatsoever whereas here or in the Chanel forum, lot of quality issues are reported.


----------



## BlueCherry

MrsMega said:


> Good to know thank you. I assumed they were fine since on their forum there are no complaints whatsoever whereas here or in the Chanel forum, lot of quality issues are reported.



I’ve had a Hermes flaw and a couple of Chanel ones. Both exchanged without issue, but my SDJ is in excellent condition and I use it a lot. 

I think complaints are something people will write about because they’re annoyed. But fewer people will write to praise


----------



## Mim218

Has anyone had any issues with the metal chain rusting? I had my first bag for about a month and noticed the chain turning a rust color on the sides. Since I purchased it online, they were willing to exchange or refund but ultimately allowed me go exchange at a boutique near me. After about 2 weeks of using the new bag i noticed a lot of rusting as well. Exchanging at this point would be a huge hassle since it is now a product of the boutique as opposed to online murchandise. But for $2150 I’m extremely disappointed. The picture is actualltbrh chain from the first bag, the discoloring of the chain on the second bag is much more apparent.


----------



## rita24

Has anybody had this happen to their WOC and if so, what type of repair do you think is needed? It seems that part of the leather is peeling off leaving an ugly lighter layer which is very visible once it actually comes off. So disappointed :/


----------



## ElectricBoots

I just purchased my first YSL Lou lou from saks fifth avenue. It arrived via Fed Ex today and it seems poorly constructed or defective. The right side of the purse is wider and the left side of the purse is very scrunched together. The side that is scrunched together makes it so when I try to retract the chain into the bag that it sits outside of the purse. I have attached photos to show the differences in the two sides. Am I being too picky? I feel for a purse that is almost $2000 that this should not be acceptable *especially* since it makes the chain retract improperly. Can Anyone who has a leather lou lou let me know if this is standard construction for the bag? Thanks!!


----------



## Liliwang88

Led9 said:


> I'll follow your advice, thanks. Glad that your bag is fine. Mine is definetely defective because lether rubbed in different areas and after using it only for few times I would never expect it to look like that ((


I have the same bag and bought it from a official YSL shop in Spain. After use of the bag of around 4-5 months I have exactly the same problem as what you have on your picture. The leather seems to peel at the back of the bag and we brought it back to the store, they have send the bag to
Italy and after 1 month I received a call that the bag is not repairable and that is just wear and that they won’t exchange the bag. I could pickup the bag or they would destroy it if i won’t accept the bag back at the stage how it is now. This is my second YSL bag and it would be the last one to. I don’t know where to complain anymore ....


----------



## Liliwang88

Led9 said:


> I'll follow your advice, thanks. Glad that your bag is fine. Mine is definetely defective because lether rubbed in different areas and after using it only for few times I would never expect it to look like that ((


Here some pictures of the bag
On the side it already had a dent the first day that I bought the bag but I went the next day on a holiday so I accepted the dent but didn’t know that the leather was so fragile that by rubbing the leather would peel of the color. Quality of the leather is just not good for a 1790€ bag


----------



## leeannelee

Anyone here with experiences on the Lou Lou? I had my bag for less than 3 months. I don’t wear it all the time (maybe once or twice a week), and I already had a popped stitch! What’s weird is that I usually wear this crossbody, and the popped stitch is on the handle that drops to the bag (hope that makes sense). 

Do you guys think Saint Laurent will repair this for me? Or will they offer me an exchange? Btw, I bought this from a YSL boutique


----------



## Liliwang88

For sure you won’t get a exchange because YSL service is very poor. And even if they going to fix it for you under warranty you will have bag with them for 2 months. But then still your not sure they going to fix it or not because with me they just send it back to the store and told me to pickup the bag without that it got repaired. For me NEVER YSL anymore !


----------



## averagejoe

leeannelee said:


> Anyone here with experiences on the Lou Lou? I had my bag for less than 3 months. I don’t wear it all the time (maybe once or twice a week), and I already had a popped stitch! What’s weird is that I usually wear this crossbody, and the popped stitch is on the handle that drops to the bag (hope that makes sense).
> 
> Do you guys think Saint Laurent will repair this for me? Or will they offer me an exchange? Btw, I bought this from a YSL boutique


This is a very easy fix. YSL may be able to do this on site (meaning at the boutique or in the department store that the YSL concession is in) by just tucking the thread back in. Just bring it back and they may be able to repair it for you.


----------



## qann77

leeannelee said:


> Anyone here with experiences on the Lou Lou? I had my bag for less than 3 months. I don’t wear it all the time (maybe once or twice a week), and I already had a popped stitch! What’s weird is that I usually wear this crossbody, and the popped stitch is on the handle that drops to the bag (hope that makes sense).
> 
> Do you guys think Saint Laurent will repair this for me? Or will they offer me an exchange? Btw, I bought this from a YSL boutique



I had a popped stitch in my Envelope WOC and they exchanged it for me  .... but mine was brand new. I brought it back to the boutique store after about a week or two after purchase and they were willing to offer an exchange. I believe the store can do the repair for you...


----------



## Antigone

So bummed. I just inspected my brand new Uptown clutch and noticed this 

I haven't even used it! Just stashed in the box waiting for a special occasion in June. Good thing I remembered to inspect it before the 30 days is up! (Bought it online)


----------



## jessl

Hi all, I got my med Kate a month ago and have only worn it a few times. Tonight I noticed that the logo tag on the chain has a hole in the back and looks like a screw is missing. I can’t find any pics of the back online and I haven’t worn it enough to know if it was like that when I got it or if a screw fell out. I just happened to notice today and thought it looked unfinished. Can anyone who has a Kate let me know?
TIA!


----------



## angeljosephy

jessl said:


> Hi all, I got my med Kate a month ago and have only worn it a few times. Tonight I noticed that the logo tag on the chain has a hole in the back and looks like a screw is missing. I can’t find any pics of the back online and I haven’t worn it enough to know if it was like that when I got it or if a screw fell out. I just happened to notice today and thought it looked unfinished. Can anyone who has a Kate let me know?
> TIA!
> View attachment 4482832
> View attachment 4482833



Hi @jessl here are some pics of the chain for my Large Kate if it helps, I got mine at the Bicester Village outlet so I am pretty sure it’s genuine, there should be nothing wrong with yours as it looks exactly like mine!


----------



## jessl

angeljosephy said:


> Hi @jessl here are some pics of the chain for my Large Kate if it helps, I got mine at the Bicester Village outlet so I am pretty sure it’s genuine, there should be nothing wrong with yours as it looks exactly like mine!
> 
> View attachment 4483779
> View attachment 4483780



Thank you so much! That is exactly the reassurance I was looking for!


----------



## foxgal

ohmyjessah said:


> Has anyone had any major issues with the Saint Laurent LouLou bag? I am eyeing the toy version to use up a $734.50 store credit from a t-shirt I bought (which had quality issues). I really want it in the "Powder" aka nude version but I'm beyond paranoid now.



I understand this is a fairly old post, but just thought I’d share I’ve been using my toy daily for the past three months and it’s still pristine. I’m happily surprised by how tough the leather is. Sorry for all those who’ve had bad experiences! 

My only suggestion would be to buy in person so you can inspect the Loulou before walking away with it, as there are people who’ve been mailed defective ones after buying online.


----------



## Easyeve

Extremely disappointed in the quality of YSL! I bought a brand new College bag and it came with cracked edges in several place, poor stitching and loose threads. For almost $3K CDN this is completely unacceptable! I bought a better constructed Cassie Coach bag for about 20% of this bag price. Going to exchange it and hopefully get a better replacement bag. If I have the same issue I will officially break up with YSL.


----------



## averagejoe

Easyeve said:


> Extremely disappointed in the quality of YSL! I bought a brand new College bag and it came with cracked edges in several place, poor stitching and loose threads. For almost $3K CDN this is completely unacceptable! I bought a better constructed Cassie Coach bag for about 20% of this bag price. Going to exchange it and hopefully get a better replacement bag. If I have the same issue I will officially break up with YSL.


Yikes! The leather shouldn't crack this easily, especially when it is new.


----------



## MJDaisy

MrsMega said:


> Good to know thank you. I assumed they were fine since on their forum there are no complaints whatsoever whereas here or in the Chanel forum, lot of quality issues are reported.


LV forum has a lot of defect issues too.


----------



## HavPlenty

This thread is giving me nightmares.


----------



## ddebartolo

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4204919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has the same issue or it's just my bad luck but I've recently noticed that leather on the back of my College bag has started to rub off. I got this bag just 3 months ago and used it only 4 or 5 times. I'm very careful with my bags and never had such wear&tear on any other bags especially not after few uses.


I have this bag in gray and have same issue. It seems to be common from my experience!


----------



## Liliwang88

MJDaisy said:


> LV forum has a lot of defect issues too.


With LV you go to the store no questions ask they will repair or exchange the bag. With YSL they take the bag in for 2 months and call you to take it back without a repair


----------



## HavPlenty

Liliwang88 said:


> With LV you go to the store no questions ask they will repair or exchange the bag. With YSL they take the bag in for 2 months and call you to take it back without a repair


That's the scary part.


----------



## BagLover2334

Miss World said:


> I have purchased a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Small, Sac De Jour Baby, Chevron Wallet on Chain and most recently a Saint Laurent Medium Lou Lou chevron bag. I have not had any quality issues with any of them. I can’t comment for the Lou Lou yet because I haven’t had it long enough but the craftsmanship is outstanding, I’m actually considering getting another one in medium with black or gold hardware or the Small size.


are the sac de jours of excellent quality? In croc? Am also thinking of getting one of them in burgundy. Hope there isn't going to be peeling leather or anything in a year.. :/


----------



## Antigone

Mim218 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the metal chain rusting? I had my first bag for about a month and noticed the chain turning a rust color on the sides. Since I purchased it online, they were willing to exchange or refund but ultimately allowed me go exchange at a boutique near me. After about 2 weeks of using the new bag i noticed a lot of rusting as well. Exchanging at this point would be a huge hassle since it is now a product of the boutique as opposed to online murchandise. But for $2150 I’m extremely disappointed. The picture is actualltbrh chain from the first bag, the discoloring of the chain on the second bag is much more apparent.



Anyone else who experienced the same issue?

I might be pulling the trigger soon on a small and I would like to know if this is common. I’ve heard the same issue from someone else.


----------



## BagLover2334

Antigone said:


> Anyone else who experienced the same issue?
> 
> I might be pulling the trigger soon on a small and I would like to know if this is common. I’ve heard the same issue from someone else.


I've had relatives and few friends with YSL goods and none of them seem to be complaining about their merchandises . Tbh, people who complain here are the minorities within the YSL base, the bad ones that are reviewed is because people want to remind others what they are experiencing. The best way to measure if something is worthwhile, is to probably check em out yourself! That way, you can trust your own instincts (reviews can get confusing sometimes)


----------



## pretty_wommon

Antigone said:


> So bummed. I just inspected my brand new Uptown clutch and noticed this
> 
> I haven't even used it! Just stashed in the box waiting for a special occasion in June. Good thing I remembered to inspect it before the 30 days is up! (Bought it online)



Hi! I just saw this. I hope you were able to have it replaced/refunded. That is so disappointing. I just bought mine before I saw this post. Will definitely watch out for this possible weakness of the bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ilovebags2016

Wow, thank god we have Purseforum. I ordered YSL black on black woc, and canceled right away after reading purseforum. Leather products that would chip off like the paint would on the wall is not acceptable. For me having leather products is tactile experience which should age nicely, I don’t mind regular wear/tear/scratches on the usual spot(corners)unless made with cheap leather. Also I don’t baby my bags because I want them to age nicely which is the most fun part of using bags/shoes! That is the reason why I pay over $1000 for leather wallet/bags.


----------



## telvis

I have a YSL college bag, the version where the logo-closure hangs slightly beneath the edge of the bag (like this one *click*). One day my bag fell over and the bottom part of the L just snapped off. Incredibly disappointed as this is definitely a design flaw (considering they've now changed the placement of all hardware on this and similar bags), and the only answer I got from the store on whether they would repair it was "we don't know". Furious! 

I love SL but my faith in their products and customer service is seriously lacking at this moment.


----------



## jaskg144

telvis said:


> I have a YSL college bag, the version where the logo-closure hangs slightly beneath the edge of the bag (like this one *click*). One day my bag fell over and the bottom part of the L just snapped off. Incredibly disappointed as this is definitely a design flaw (considering they've now changed the placement of all hardware on this and similar bags), and the only answer I got from the store on whether they would repair it was "we don't know". Furious!
> 
> I love SL but my faith in their products and customer service is seriously lacking at this moment.



That ''I don't know' would be my sign to switch over to another brand


----------



## LadyV

The leather started peeling on my Lou Camera Bag. I had it for less than four months and didn’t use it on a daily basis. Maybe once or twice a week.

I had it in the smooth leather because I preferred that look versus the quilted leather. Plus it was supposed to be more durable and age better. But the bag doesn’t hold its shape so it became saggy and the leather looked awful. I ended up selling it (for a lot less than I wanted) because I wasn’t going to exchange it for another one for the same thing to happen.

I love the brand but I’m not really feeling any of their other bags right now. They need to step up their designs and quality for me to shop with them again.


----------



## summerchocz

BagLover2334 said:


> are the sac de jours of excellent quality? In croc? Am also thinking of getting one of them in burgundy. Hope there isn't going to be peeling leather or anything in a year.. :/


Yes they’re of excellent quality . I have a croc embossed one since 2016, use it regularly and I don’t baby my bags . No cracking or peeling , leather structure is perfect like day 1’s.

I’m surprised at the number of issues on this thread , I have several YSL bags and many have held up despite being stored and used carelessly . I’m drooling at many new ones now. Hopefully these are just minority QC issues ..


----------



## elleteo

summerchocz said:


> Yes they’re of excellent quality . I have a croc embossed one since 2016, use it regularly and I don’t baby my bags . No cracking or peeling , leather structure is perfect like day 1’s.
> 
> I’m surprised at the number of issues on this thread , I have several YSL bags and many have held up despite being stored and used carelessly . I’m drooling at many new ones now. Hopefully these are just minority QC issues ..



Just for reference , that’s my 2015 croc embossed sac du jour photographed today


----------



## BlueCherry

elleteo said:


> Just for reference , that’s my 2015 croc embossed sac du jour photographed today



Looks perfect just like my SDJ does


----------



## Tda178

I was extremely upset today when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts. Do the Lou Lou bags scratch easily?


----------



## tanyakicks54

Tda178 said:


> I was extremely upset today when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts. Do the Lou Lou bags scratch easily?


I have the small lou lou bag and I've used it everyday for the past month and i don't have any scratches on it. However, the stitching kinda went off. I bought mine in a YSL store and didn't get any box, just the dust bag. After calling the store they gave me a box.


----------



## ChloeRD

I absolutely love the designs of YSL, however disappointed with their quality. My first luxury brand purchase was the YSL small envelope WOC in nude powder, which I have not had any major issues with the exception of color transfer (which came out using Jason Markk shoe cleaner). I even had some of the liquid from a wet Swiffer refill leak onto it and did not have any issues.

However, disappointed with the Sac De Jour.  I only used this bag a handful of times (less than 10) and noticed this on the edges.  The sales associate was accommodating and sent it back to be fixed (still waiting to get it back).  However, compared with my Celine nano luggage in smooth leather, which I've had longer and used more, this is disappointing. I would rather invest my money in another brand.


----------



## FCC

Does anyone have the YSL Kate with tassel in the gold hardware? I know a while ago people were reporting that the gold on the tassel was tarnishing over time and wanted to see if that is still the case with their newer versions and whether it’s best to avoid the tassel? I do like it with the tassel though.


----------



## XAlicex

Anyone else have a stiff zipper on their lou camera?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I bought the YSL fragments leather zip card holder in red (my only purchase from YSL, and it’ll be the last). Got it at Nordstrom. 

I bought the card holder last year, but have only started to use it regularly this past month. I noticed the red colour start to come off, and there are very tiny grey dots instead due to the colour chipping.

It’s a very functional card holder, and I like it about that. However, this colour chipping was disappointing. I’ll just keep using it and replace it with another card holder when it falls apart.


----------



## pupilCandy

I feel like this thread should be a sticky. After having a brand new SL material in my hands for less than 10 mins, I made the evaluation that the quality just doesn't match the price.


----------



## WatermelonLove

Uh, I’m joining this thread. I purchased a Saint Laurent bill pouch online as a gift for my sister. I usually go for LV but saw this item and knew she’d love it.

Received it today and was a bit shocked to see the leather on the corner is damaged. I have emailed customer care but am hoping I can exchange quickly as it’s her birthday in a few weeks. What are the chances of getting a good replacement if I exchange via post? The closest store to me is 1 hour away.


----------



## Cabsms

WatermelonLove said:


> Uh, I’m joining this thread. I purchased a Saint Laurent bill pouch online as a gift for my sister. I usually go for LV but saw this item and knew she’d love it.
> 
> Received it today and was a bit shocked to see the leather on the corner is damaged. I have emailed customer care but am hoping I can exchange quickly as it’s her birthday in a few weeks. What are the chances of getting a good replacement if I exchange via post? The closest store to me is 1 hour away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829203


Wow! That looks like a customer return/display item. I hope you get a replacement in time


----------



## WatermelonLove

Cabsms said:


> Wow! That looks like a customer return/display item. I hope you get a replacement in time


Thanks! I’m going to post it back tomorrow.


----------



## Cabsms

XAlicex said:


> Anyone else have a stiff zipper on their lou camera?


No, I have it in the quilted and it's fine. Isn't there a spray that can loosen it? I would probably check with YSL customer service first..  Good luck with it


----------



## nycgirl79

Cabsms said:


> Wow! That looks like a customer return/display item. I hope you get a replacement in time



Agreed, that is definitely not a new piece. It’s disgusting that they would send out an item in that condition...hope your replacement arrives quickly and is perfect!


----------



## WatermelonLove

nycgirl79 said:


> Agreed, that is definitely not a new piece. It’s disgusting that they would send out an item in that condition...hope your replacement arrives quickly and is perfect!



Thanks for the advice. I returned the online purchase today, it was a very easy process. Then I went to the website and requested the local store to check if they have the item, after which I received an sms.

Via sms, the SA sent me pics of an item they had, which also wasn’t great.. then I asked for the SA to check for a newer item.. got more photos but this time is was better. Phew! I then called the store to double check that the SA was real (can’t be too careful these days), paid via a link in my messages, and they said they’ll post it on Monday.

Fingers crossed it’s better this time. I have to say, the returns process was good so far. And being able to order via text message has been useful too! Maybe YSL is going to win me over after all.


----------



## Cabsms

I am soooo glad for you! Well done on insisting on photos.

I have 4 YSL bags and for me the one I have to baby the most is the Classic large Kate. I find the leather extremely thin and fragile.  It's actually my 2nd one as the first one (which I have posted a photo on earlier pages of this chat)  had a raised lump!

The best YSL bag so far has been my quilted Lou camera bag in the dusty grey. This actually surprised me as the leather is smooth and not grained.  I hope this helps in choosing your next YSL product


----------



## WatermelonLove

Cabsms said:


> I am soooo glad for you! Well done on insisting on photos.
> 
> I have 4 YSL bags and for me the one I have to baby the most is the Classic large Kate. I find the leather extremely thin and fragile.  It's actually my 2nd one as the first one (which I have posted a photo on earlier pages of this chat)  had a raised lump!
> 
> The best YSL bag so far has been my quilted Lou camera bag in the dusty grey. This actually surprised me as the leather is smooth and not grained.  I hope this helps in choosing your next YSL product



Good to know, thank-you! I love both the Kate and the Lou camera bag.. They are both very stylish. It’s a shame about the leather issues though. Saint Laurent looks so glam, so it’s hard not to be heartbroken when our expectations are unmet.

With LV, I almost always get canvas.. and the one leather piece I have is so easy to look after (empreinte leather). So maybe I am just used to “easy”. This YSL experience shocked me a little but I remain hopeful. All the other brands have quality issues too.. perhaps I’ve just been lucky.


----------



## Cabsms

WatermelonLove said:


> Good to know, thank-you! I love both the Kate and the Lou camera bag.. They are both very stylish. It’s a shame about the leather issues though. Saint Laurent looks so glam, so it’s hard not to be heartbroken when our expectations are unmet.
> 
> With LV, I almost always get canvas.. and the one leather piece I have is so easy to look after (empreinte leather). So maybe I am just used to “easy”. This YSL experience shocked me a little but I remain hopeful. All the other brands have quality issues to.. perhaps I’ve just been lucky.


Toally agree with regards to LV canvas and empreinte! I managed to secure the key pouch in damier this week.  I had to wait about a month as it sells out as soon as it arrives in store and is never available online (same goes for Favorite etc).  I am based in Australia so I don't know what the availability is in the US. Obviously Covid-19 has affected the importation of most foreign goods.

Take care and good luck with your YSL pouch and enjoy your gorgeous collection


----------



## WatermelonLove

Cabsms said:


> Toally agree with regards to LV canvas and empreinte! I managed to secure the key pouch in damier this week.  I had to wait about a month as it sells out as soon as it arrives in store and is never available online (same goes for Favorite etc).  I am based in Australia so I don't know what the availability is in the US. Obviously Covid-19 has affected the importation of most foreign goods.
> 
> Take care and good luck with your YSL pouch and enjoy your gorgeous collection



I’m in Aus too. 
We have an Aus thread in the LV forum. Join us!


----------



## CMJ133

chanelqueenalek said:


> I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184883
> 
> 
> I hope you can see it in the photo.


They told me in the store today it won’t chip either but I have read it does so I’m going to get gold or silver. I hope they gave you a new bag


----------



## j_87

I’ve been loving my small loulou (black with ghw) for a couple of years now and finally just got my second YSL piece from Saks during their GC promotion: the mini lou in dark beige. I used it for the first time yesterday and to my horror, as I was unzipping it, the tassel came right off. Part of the zipper had cracked and broken off. Very disappointed as I had been eyeing this piece for a while now. Given the shoddy quality of the hardware, I won’t bother exchanging for fear of encountering the same issue. I’ve read and watched countless reviews and have only heard positive things about the mini lou. Makes me wonder if they had recently changed the metal hardware.


----------



## Foreverurs0828

I finally gave in and purchased my first YSL item. The zipper wallet for $450 USD, I opened my box for the first time when I arrived home only to find a scratch. They switched it out for me easily but I had my eye on the small Lou Lou and now I’m afraid of anything YSL. I was considering returning the wallet but YSL stores do NOT offer refunds, only store credit and exchange. They didn’t even explain that to me while I was making my purchase, I had to ask before leaving what their policy was and then she explained it after I paid. Left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Foreverurs0828

j_87 said:


> I’ve been loving my small loulou (black with ghw) for a couple of years now and finally just got my second YSL piece from Saks during their GC promotion: the mini lou in dark beige. I used it for the first time yesterday and to my horror, as I was unzipping it, the tassel came right off. Part of the zipper had cracked and broken off. Very disappointed as I had been eyeing this piece for a while now. Given the shoddy quality of the hardware, I won’t bother exchanging for fear of encountering the same issue. I’ve read and watched countless reviews and have only heard positive things about the mini lou. Makes me wonder if they had recently changed the metal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4839766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839767


This is sad. I hope you got it replaced or were able to get your refund because this is unacceptable


----------



## j_87

Foreverurs0828 said:


> This is sad. I hope you got it replaced or were able to get your refund because this is unacceptable



I’ll be shipping it back and have also notified Saks and sent them the photos, so hopefully I won’t have any trouble getting a refund.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I didn’t even realize the logo scratching and pealing off was and issue which sucks because I just purchased a puffer bag.
I’m glad that my card holder has really stayed in awesome condition considering I’ve had it for about a year and I’m not super gentle with it.


----------



## Fashionista96

Is this normal for the ysl woc to do? I’ve worn this a handful of times since I bought it. In excellent condition and I just noticed the chain is rusted with like a blue rust? Unless it something else. Both sides have it but the picture I took how it worse to the point I can’t unclip it  Any advice on what to do?


----------



## Dolci80

Girls please help I just received my mini lou bag , There are 3 stitches like this in the bad I want to know is this normal


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Dolci80 said:


> Girls please help I just received my mini lou bag , There are 3 stitches like this in the bad I want to know is this normal
> 
> View attachment 4857118


I would exchange.  Those will probably only get looser over time

Edit to say if the stitches are flat but just longer then keep it it it’s difficult to do an exchange.  But if they seem loose or like they may loosen then exchange so you don’t have to deal with that down the line


----------



## Vvicky

Dolci80 said:


> Girls please help I just received my mini lou bag , There are 3 stitches like this in the bad I want to know is this normal
> 
> View attachment 4857118


I would definitely exchange it.


----------



## LL777

Dolci80 said:


> Girls please help I just received my mini lou bag , There are 3 stitches like this in the bad I want to know is this normal
> 
> View attachment 4857118


Wow! I would never notice that! I guess I need to examine my bag closely


----------



## girldownunder

meli1988 said:


> Oh man, I wished I read this thread before purchasing my YSL WOC. I have the beige one in gold hardware and I’ve only
> Used it less than 10 Times, got it in July this year, so about 6 months. And the corners are not just scuffed!!! It’s peeling!!! I’m so sad and I don’t dare to use it much for fear that it would get worse.
> 
> I got it from a personal shopper so I doubt I can do a refund at the store.
> 
> So I want to get some advice on how to prevent the peeling part from getting worse and how to prevent the other corners from peeling too? I’ve seen some comments on using leather glue. More recommendations are welcome!!!



I came across this post because I’m having the exact same issue... My SL bag is a Lou Camera Bag, also bought in less than a year ago from SSENSE, hardly used it and one of the corners has leather peeled off already... I was shocked and this is of course very disappointing. I sent my bag to the SL boutique today and they attempted to charge me a repair fee as they have not heard of SSENSE (I’m based in Hong Kong). After reading this thread I’m not optimistic at all on the outcome of my request to waive the repair fee...


----------



## HavPlenty

girldownunder said:


> I came across this post because I’m having the exact same issue... My SL bag is a Lou Camera Bag, also bought in less than a year ago from SSENSE, hardly used it and one of the corners has leather peeled off already... I was shocked and this is of course very disappointing. I sent my bag to the SL boutique today and they attempted to charge me a repair fee as they have not heard of SSENSE (I’m based in Hong Kong). After reading this thread I’m not optimistic at all on the outcome of my request to waive the repair fee...


My camera bag has no wear on the corners at all and I use it often. However the coating has peeled on the little strap holders on all 4 sides. I posted in another thread. Hopefully, you can get it repaired. Does Ssense have a warranty period? They should be able to help.


----------



## Cabsms

girldownunder said:


> I came across this post because I’m having the exact same issue... My SL bag is a Lou Camera Bag, also bought in less than a year ago from SSENSE, hardly used it and one of the corners has leather peeled off already... I was shocked and this is of course very disappointing. I sent my bag to the SL boutique today and they attempted to charge me a repair fee as they have not heard of SSENSE (I’m based in Hong Kong). After reading this thread I’m not optimistic at all on the outcome of my request to waive the repair fee...


I too had trouble on a bag purchased from Ssense, however the SL boutique here in Sydney recognised them as an official stockist and offered to repair it. Also,  if the bag is under 12 months old it's still under warranty.  I would be pushing for a replacement.


----------



## Christofle

girldownunder said:


> I came across this post because I’m having the exact same issue... My SL bag is a Lou Camera Bag, also bought in less than a year ago from SSENSE, hardly used it and one of the corners has leather peeled off already... I was shocked and this is of course very disappointing. I sent my bag to the SL boutique today and they attempted to charge me a repair fee as they have not heard of SSENSE (I’m based in Hong Kong). After reading this thread I’m not optimistic at all on the outcome of my request to waive the repair fee...


I would asked them to look higher up because ssense is an authorized dealer. Might be worth contacting Saint Laurent corporate via email / phone.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

The only thing I own from YSL is the card holder. Very disappointed at the colour fading with only a few months of use, so I recently sold it (little grey dots, not super noticeable) while it’s still in “acceptable” condition. Never plan to buy anything from them again. 

I have had my Dior wallet for years (lost count), and it’s still good as new. And of course, my Louis Vuitton wallet is in perfect condition too.


----------



## bethgp

Hi everyone
I bought a small Lou Lou back in July and yesterday i noticed a popped stitch on the leather handle bit. Ive only worn this bag a hand full of times and treated like my own child as its my first luxury bag. Should I be worried and bring it to the boutique?


----------



## addyys

Had the Niki baby black on black for less than a month, didn't wear it daily, babying it since it's new, but the black hardware had started chipping. Although I love the bag but I'm really disappointed over the quality.


----------



## addyys

Mim218 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the metal chain rusting? I had my first bag for about a month and noticed the chain turning a rust color on the sides. Since I purchased it online, they were willing to exchange or refund but ultimately allowed me go exchange at a boutique near me. After about 2 weeks of using the new bag i noticed a lot of rusting as well. Exchanging at this point would be a huge hassle since it is now a product of the boutique as opposed to online murchandise. But for $2150 I’m extremely disappointed. The picture is actualltbrh chain from the first bag, the discoloring of the chain on the second bag is much more apparent.


May I know what bag is this? 





tanyakicks54 said:


> I have the small lou lou bag and I've used it everyday for the past month and i don't have any scratches on it. However, the stitching kinda went off. I bought mine in a YSL store and didn't get any box, just the dust bag. After calling the store they gave me a box.


Did the stitching went off very badly? I'm Gg to exchange my chipping black on black Niki to a silver chained small loulou and wondering if it would give me less if a problem.


----------



## ahswong

Got my WOC from the saint laurent sale online in the mail yesterday and it came with scuffed corners and the leather was peeling off a little. Need to exchange it now. I heard that this is a common issue? Does anyone know? Really surprised about the poor quality. Last time I purchased from them was 2018 and my black grained leather kate monogram bag still looks brand new.


----------



## kobe939

I really love some of the bag and wallet design from ysl, but it appears that they don’t stand behind their products. what a shame! I got a small wallet, bill pouch and a mini loulou during the last sale, have been using the small wallet daily since, it seems fine so far. Have not used the others yet, so can’t comment. But I do agree that LV’s monogram is the best by far in terms of quality, they last for years.


----------



## HavPlenty

kobe939 said:


> I really love some of the bag and wallet design from ysl, but it appears that they don’t stand behind their products. what a shame! I got a small wallet, bill pouch and a mini loulou during the last sale, have been using the small wallet daily since, it seems fine so far. Have not used the others yet, so can’t comment. But I do agree that LV’s monogram is the best by far in terms of quality, they last for years.


Well I wouldn't say they don't stand behind their products. I just had my camera bag in and out of repair fairly quickly. Now whether it holds up is another question. But they were good about getting it in for repair. 

Louis Vuitton canvas has issues now. There are posts regarding cracked glazing on the neo noe and the Pochete Metis. Some speedy's are developing cracks along the zipper after only a few years. There are several threads on the forum. I had to take my Speedy brand new into repair due to poor stitching on the leather strap holder.


----------



## girldownunder

HavPlenty said:


> My camera bag has no wear on the corners at all and I use it often. However the coating has peeled on the little strap holders on all 4 sides. I posted in another thread. Hopefully, you can get it repaired. Does Ssense have a warranty period? They should be able to help.





Cabsms said:


> I too had trouble on a bag purchased from Ssense, however the SL boutique here in Sydney recognised them as an official stockist and offered to repair it. Also,  if the bag is under 12 months old it's still under warranty.  I would be pushing for a replacement.





Christofle said:


> I would asked them to look higher up because ssense is an authorized dealer. Might be worth contacting Saint Laurent corporate via email / phone.



Hi guys, thanks for the reply! Just a quick update, initially I spoke to a customer rep from SSENSE on the phone and he also confirmed that they are an SL authorised retailer but unfortunately (and also to my surprise) the Hong Kong SL boutique called me back (after “they have checked internally”) and said SSENSE is *not *an authorised retailer, I then asked them to provide me with a list of authorised retailers for reference but they refused and only offered to name a few, they then named NET-A-PORTER and Farfetch.  Luckily, SSENSE offered to reimburse me the repair charge and I want to give them credit for this offer.

On the other hand I also want to take this opportunity to emphasise on how appalling the customer service of SL in Hong Kong is... To date, they have not yet been able to confirm whether or not the bag is reparable and said they have sent my bag to Paris HQ for such confirmation. It will take 3-4 months alone just to confirm whether or not they would accept my bag for repair... I think it would have been more reasonable for the actual repair to take 3-4 months or more, but not to tell me whether or not they can repair... 

Lastly, here’s a photo of the scuffed corner. The black bit in the middle is actually the plastic frame underneath the leather and as mentioned in my last post, the bag was bought under a year ago and was used for less than 20 times (not to mention I take great care when using my designers handbags too):


----------



## HavPlenty

girldownunder said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the reply! Just a quick update, initially I spoke to a customer rep from SSENSE on the phone and he also confirmed that they are an SL authorised retailer but unfortunately (and also to my surprise) the Hong Kong SL boutique called me back (after “they have checked internally”) and said SSENSE is *not *an authorised retailer, I then asked them to provide me with a list of authorised retailers for reference but they refused and only offered to name a few, they then named NET-A-PORTER and Farfetch.  Luckily, SSENSE offered to reimburse me the repair charge and I want to give them credit for this offer.
> 
> On the other hand I also want to take this opportunity to emphasise on how appalling the customer service of SL in Hong Kong is... To date, they have not yet been able to confirm whether or not the bag is reparable and said they have sent my bag to Paris HQ for such confirmation. It will take 3-4 months alone just to confirm whether or not they would accept my bag for repair... I think it would have been more reasonable for the actual repair to take 3-4 months or more, but not to tell me whether or not they can repair...
> 
> Lastly, here’s a photo of the scuffed corner. The black bit in the middle is actually the plastic frame underneath the leather and as mentioned in my last post, the bag was bought under a year ago and was used for less than 20 times (not to mention I take great care when using my designers handbags too):
> View attachment 4939942


It's crazy that they sent your bag to Paris and it will take so long. I sent my camera bag to the boutique in Las Vegas. They sent it to a local cobbler and I got it back in one week.


----------



## girldownunder

HavPlenty said:


> It's crazy that they sent your bag to Paris and it will take so long. I sent my camera bag to the boutique in Las Vegas. They sent it to a local cobbler and I got it back in one week.


I know right! Their explanation is that  the local repair centre is not capable of carrying out the repair (they need to replace the entire seam, if possible). As this is not my everyday bag, it’s fine to not have it for months but still shocking that they are taking 3-4 months alone just to tell me whether they can repair or not... I don’t even want to imagine being told 4 months later that they cannot fix my bag...


----------



## kalina121293

Hi everyone! I just got my first YSL SLG as an early Valentine's Day gift from my boyfriend. He got it from an outlet and they shipped it to us (because of Covid everything's closed). I was so disappointed to see that the leather was all cracked all over the card colder. Maybe because it's the shiny, patent-like leather. But that surely can't be acceptable, can it? What do you think, should I contact YSL?


----------



## pupilCandy

kalina121293 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first YSL SLG as an early Valentine's Day gift from my boyfriend. He got it from an outlet and they shipped it to us (because of Covid everything's closed). I was so disappointed to see that the leather was all cracked all over the card colder. Maybe because it's the shiny, patent-like leather. But that surely can't be acceptable, can it? What do you think, should I contact YSL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988346
> View attachment 4988347
> View attachment 4988348


That's *unacceptable*. Send it back, get it replaced.


----------



## Alebeth

Return. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## ElectricBoots

kalina121293 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first YSL SLG as an early Valentine's Day gift from my boyfriend. He got it from an outlet and they shipped it to us (because of Covid everything's closed). I was so disappointed to see that the leather was all cracked all over the card colder. Maybe because it's the shiny, patent-like leather. But that surely can't be acceptable, can it? What do you think, should I contact YSL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988346
> View attachment 4988347
> View attachment 4988348


Wow thats not even questionable. That is so bad. I would for sure return it. Where did he buy it from? I am so sorry this happened to you! No one wants a cloud over their Valentines day gift!


----------



## nycgirl79

I echo the opinions of the previous posters in saying, RETURN. That is completely unacceptable, and I’m so sorry you received an item in such atrocious condition.


----------



## kalina121293

Thank you guys for your answers and opinions! I thought the same, this shouldn't be sold at a luxury designer store, even if it's an outlet. My bf wrote YSL customer service, let's hope they have a solution. 



ElectricBoots said:


> Wow thats not even questionable. That is so bad. I would for sure return it. Where did he buy it from? I am so sorry this happened to you! No one wants a cloud over their Valentines day gift!


He got it from a Saint Laurent outlet, but since it's a three-hour car ride from where we live, he had it shipped to us. Didn't expect that one has to see the item in person to be sure of the quality  Anyways, we're keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Good luck! They should stand behind their product!


----------



## queen1010

Tda178 said:


> I was extremely upset today when I received my new small Lou Lou and there are scratches on the leather and hardware. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus and was also disappointed that it did not come in a Saint Laurent box or dust bag. I received my bag in a plain white dust bag. I have been wanting this bag for so long and now I need to return it. Let me know your thoughts. Do the Lou Lou bags scratch easily?



Ugh this just happened to me. There was t even a tag attached and no blue sticker on the bag closing mechanism. I had to call and demand they resend me a new bag and they made a note to include the bag and box. You might want to push for a small discount for your troubles. Also I would ask for a bag from the warehouse and not one from a store.


----------



## lolcia

Hi,

I bought brand new Kate tassel bag in embossed leather on ysl.com. It has some isssue´s and is not yet used. What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

lolcia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought brand new Kate tassel bag in embossed leather on ysl.com. It has some isssue´s and is not yet used. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005284


Looks like the edge resin is poorly applied and also peeling. If this bothers you, then return it.


----------



## anchovyqueen

kalina121293 said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first YSL SLG as an early Valentine's Day gift from my boyfriend. He got it from an outlet and they shipped it to us (because of Covid everything's closed). I was so disappointed to see that the leather was all cracked all over the card colder. Maybe because it's the shiny, patent-like leather. But that surely can't be acceptable, can it? What do you think, should I contact YSL?



I had the same issue with the bright pink wallet from this same release - it was cracked all over, I sent it back. Not sure if it's something to do with the colour of it or just a random error, but I was super unimpressed.


----------



## babyloove

Hello, 

I have an old Lou camera bag (2017 smooth leather) and noticed that the glazing on the handle is all cracked. Is it normal or should I contact YSL about it ?

Thanks


----------



## luvleeness

Foreverurs0828 said:


> I finally gave in and purchased my first YSL item. The zipper wallet for $450 USD, I opened my box for the first time when I arrived home only to find a scratch. They switched it out for me easily but I had my eye on the small Lou Lou and now I’m afraid of anything YSL. I was considering returning the wallet but YSL stores do NOT offer refunds, only store credit and exchange. They didn’t even explain that to me while I was making my purchase, I had to ask before leaving what their policy was and then she explained it after I paid. Left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> View attachment 4840276


Sorry to hear about the scratch. I have 2 ysl items, a small woc and a medium kate in the grained leather. I mistook thin glue residues on both for a scratch. Have you tried rubbing the area lightly? Just in case it isn't a scratch. I've been eying this small wallet/card holder. Looks really functional for the size.


----------



## ururekina

Hi! Has anyone else ever had a problem with stains like this? I don't use hand cream/sunscreen and try not to touch the bag, but stains are still there, ruining the overall look. Any advice?


----------



## KensingtonUK

ururekina said:


> Hi! Has anyone else ever had a problem with stains like this? I don't use hand cream/sunscreen and try not to touch the bag, but stains are still there, ruining the overall look. Any advice?


Is it leather or suede?  Haven’t had any issues with any YSL or other bags for that matter. I am pretty careful though.  Perhaps it is hand sanitizer?  Would recommend using a babywipe to see if it will come off.  Good luck!


----------



## ururekina

KensingtonUK said:


> Is it leather or suede?  Haven’t had any issues with any YSL or other bags for that matter. I am pretty careful though.  Perhaps it is hand sanitizer?  Would recommend using a babywipe to see if it will come off.  Good luck!


Thank you! It's leather. I can wipe the stains away, but I have to do it all the time. Just curious if anyone else had noticed this problem.


----------



## luvleeness

hi there.

Have you noticed if the chain of your kate bag is twisted? I couldn't get it to straighten because it appears to have been assembled this way (twisted once). the photos show the twisted chain when corrected from the inside and the outside. 

Would very much appreciate ideas on how to safely detach the buckle so I can reattach the chain correctly. I saw a video on youtube (from All the Pretty Purses) where a 0.05 hex key was used to unscrew it and separate the two pieces. i tried this and managed to remove the screw with no issues but the removable section of the chain seems to be stuck. Could it have been glued in? The bag is from a batch in 2020.

YSL wouldn't help without a proof of purchase, despite having the retailer tags and authenticity card intact. Their customer service should be better than this. I'm just thankful the bag is in otherwise perfect condition (no scratches or stitching issue). They wouldn't even recommend a local cobbler without a receipt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

ururekina said:


> Hi! Has anyone else ever had a problem with stains like this? I don't use hand cream/sunscreen and try not to touch the bag, but stains are still there, ruining the overall look. Any advice?


It happens to me all the time.It’s your make up actually.It does looks bad but it’s just difficult to clean processed leather ysl uses...


----------



## luvleeness

Hi. I finally received the bifold wallets from Saks. Alas, each has its own issues. One has a loose thread inside and the other a slightly off centre Chevron pattern on the back (wallet on the right and bottom). Which one would bother you more? Figuring out which one to return. This is already sold out so a replacement is not an option. Thanks so much.


----------



## Moxisox

luvleeness said:


> Hi. I finally received the bifold wallets from Saks. Alas, each has its own issues. One has a loose thread inside and the other a slightly off centre Chevron pattern on the back (wallet on the right and bottom). Which one would bother you more? Figuring out which one to return. This is already sold out so a replacement is not an option. Thanks so much.


I’ve noticed the last few of my purchases from both Saks/Nordstrom’s have had issues like this too. So disappointing. I would personally return the one with the loose threads, if they are popped stitches or stitches that have come undone. If it’s just extra sticking out I would probably take a lighter to it, and keep it.


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> I’ve noticed the last few of my purchases from both Saks/Nordstrom’s have had issues like this too. So disappointing. I would personally return the one with the loose threads, if they are popped stitches or stitches that have come undone. If it’s just extra sticking out I would probably take a lighter to it, and keep it.


Hi. Thanks for sharing your experience. Upon closer inspection, I found 2 more loose threads and one a bit stiff and rough as if covered in wax. The end seems sealed though. The other is probably more tolerable as the symmetry issue is at the back rather than the front. I also find the position of the logo against the Chevron different from most I've seen online.  Additional photos uploaded. I think the discounted price of CA$515 is still steep enough that the flaws are hard to ignore. Maybe if it was $450 or lower, I would probably reconsider.

Thanks.


----------



## Moxisox

luvleeness said:


> Hi. Thanks for sharing your experience. Upon closer inspection, I found 2 more loose threads and one a bit stiff and rough as if covered in wax. The end seems sealed though. The other is probably more tolerable as the symmetry issue is at the back rather than the front. I also find the position of the logo against the Chevron different from most I've seen online.  Additional photos uploaded. I think the discounted price of CA$515 is still steep enough that the flaws are hard to ignore. Maybe if it was $450 or lower, I would probably reconsider.
> 
> Thanks.


Yea, the alignment is really off on the one on the right. That is a lot to pay for a flawed wallet. I would return both if possible, and wait for a different sale.


----------



## natjyl

Can anyone posts photos and experience if their bags has had dents similar to this? I purchased mine from matches fashion and I saw another girl here who had it severe after 7 months of use and got an exchange from SL directly. However I've only used mine twice since purchasing it in April (even if I used it everyday it's not supposed to look like this after 1 month). And matches fashion is trying to dispute that it's wear & tear.. I'm trying to gather as many evidence as I can that it's a manufacturing fault.


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> Yea, the alignment is really off on the one on the right. That is a lot to pay for a flawed wallet. I would return both if possible, and wait for a different sale.


Thank you so much. I agree.  I ordered a third one from Saks and they have agreed to extend their free return until after i receive this item. Hopefully, it would be perfect or more acceptable than the two.


----------



## averagejoe

natjyl said:


> Can anyone posts photos and experience if their bags has had dents similar to this? I purchased mine from matches fashion and I saw another girl here who had it severe after 7 months of use and got an exchange from SL directly. However I've only used mine twice since purchasing it in April (even if I used it everyday it's not supposed to look like this after 1 month). And matches fashion is trying to dispute that it's wear & tear.. I'm trying to gather as many evidence as I can that it's a manufacturing fault.


I don't think this is a manufacturing flaw. The smooth leather at the top isn't backed by a structured lining, so it can turn a bit bulgy in certain areas with use. I think it looks fine. Smooth quilted leathers tend to be quite soft and supple, so they can end up bulging like this where the material is not quilted and has no support behind it.

Normally I would recommend exchanging a bag if you are unhappy with it, but since you have used the bag everyday already, then I think you should just enjoy it. Even a brand new one may start doing that again over time.


----------



## luvleeness

natjyl said:


> Can anyone posts photos and experience if their bags has had dents similar to this? I purchased mine from matches fashion and I saw another girl here who had it severe after 7 months of use and got an exchange from SL directly. However I've only used mine twice since purchasing it in April (even if I used it everyday it's not supposed to look like this after 1 month). And matches fashion is trying to dispute that it's wear & tear.. I'm trying to gather as many evidence as I can that it's a manufacturing fault.


Sorry that you are experiencing this. To add to AverageJoe's response above, I have seen many ysl lou camera bags that have become rounded (or developed a bulge) at the top / zipper area with use. This can happen around unstructured parts of the bag (and potentially to similarly constructed leather bags). I did a quick google search and found a couple of videos or articles that address this issue. But if Matches Fashion would not accept it, I recommend approaching YSL for repair or care options. You could also try a bag shaper to re-establish the original structure. All the best.


----------



## natjyl

averagejoe said:


> I don't think this is a manufacturing flaw. The smooth leather at the top isn't backed by a structured lining, so it can turn a bit bulgy in certain areas with use. I think it looks fine. Smooth quilted leathers tend to be quite soft and supple, so they can end up bulging like this where the material is not quilted and has no support behind it.
> 
> Normally I would recommend exchanging a bag if you are unhappy with it, but since you have used the bag everyday already, then I think you should just enjoy it. Even a brand new one may start doing that again over time.


 Of course - but to avoid confusion I meant to say I've only used it twice and it came to that condition. However it wouldn't have matter if I used it for a month everyday it shouldn't really be in that condition!


----------



## averagejoe

natjyl said:


> Of course - but to avoid confusion I meant to say I've only used it twice and it came to that condition. However it wouldn't have matter if I used it for a month everyday it shouldn't really be in that condition!


Sorry I misread. 

I'm assuming the bag wasn't like this brand new, and after 2 wears, this developed. I think this means that a brand new one may develop this after 2 wears. This is less likely to happen on their stiff pebbled leather version of this bag. If somehow Matchesfashion offers an exchange, I suggest getting the pebbled version if it is available


----------



## beremy123

Hi all! I just purchased a beautiful YSL LouLou bag a month ago in this creamy white color, and am sadly already noticing some issues. I had a spot of color transfer after wearing a blue skirt (my SA only told me to avoid dark jeans, so I thought the lightweight material of the skirt would be fine and it was >5 years old/been washed before). I was able to wipe the color transfer off the leather but it stained the stitching and frayed a bit from the microfiber cloth. Has anyone been able to successfully remove color transfer off stitching without damaging the leather?

Also, I've noticed some leather peeling in the front corners of the bag and this is only after I've worn it about 3-4 times. I've been careful with the bag so far and don't recall any times that the front has been rubbing against anything, so I'm not sure how this happened. It's not too bad right now, but I definitely don't want it to get worse. Has anyone had similar issues and would you recommend taking it into the boutique? It's almost brand new and I was told I had a 2 year warranty on the bag when I purchased it from the boutique. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Moxisox

beremy123 said:


> Hi all! I just purchased a beautiful YSL LouLou bag a month ago in this creamy white color, and am sadly already noticing some issues. I had a spot of color transfer after wearing a blue skirt (my SA only told me to avoid dark jeans, so I thought the lightweight material of the skirt would be fine and it was >5 years old/been washed before). I was able to wipe the color transfer off the leather but it stained the stitching and frayed a bit from the microfiber cloth. Has anyone been able to successfully remove color transfer off stitching without damaging the leather?
> 
> Also, I've noticed some leather peeling in the front corners of the bag and this is only after I've worn it about 3-4 times. I've been careful with the bag so far and don't recall any times that the front has been rubbing against anything, so I'm not sure how this happened. It's not too bad right now, but I definitely don't want it to get worse. Has anyone had similar issues and would you recommend taking it into the boutique? It's almost brand new and I was told I had a 2 year warranty on the bag when I purchased it from the boutique. Thanks in advance for any help!


I’m so sorry this happened. It’s really disappointing after such little time. Unfortunately, bags with folded corners are extremely prone to wear. I try and avoid them if possible, but sometimes I love a bag so much I buy it anyways (hello, 2 loulou puffer bags).
First I would take it to your local boutique and see if they are willing to do anything about it. Either fix or replace. Hopefully they will, but I’ve never dealt with YSL’s CS, so I’m not sure how good they are with that stuff. If they won’t help, there are some things you can try. For the rub wear in the corners you can find a matching leather cream (I use Tarrago) and it’ll make that spot blend in. Dab a tiny bit on with a clean, soft cloth. wait 15-20 minutes then gently buff it off. Keep in mind it’s a temporary fix, and it’ll have to be redone every few months or so.
For the color transfer on the stitching, be careful not to rub it or it’ll just pill and/or break the stitching. I would tape off the leather around it, and use a q tip to lightly dab stain remover on it (a very tiny amount at a time), then dab a clean white cloth on it. Sometimes hairspray can get blue stains out as well, but you’d have to cover and protect the rest of the bag really well. If you do try to remove the stain make sure you’re very light-handed so nothing you use gets onto the leather,  because it’ll ruin it.


----------



## beremy123

Moxisox said:


> I’m so sorry this happened. It’s really disappointing after such little time. Unfortunately, bags with folded corners are extremely prone to wear. I try and avoid them if possible, but sometimes I love a bag so much I buy it anyways (hello, 2 loulou puffer bags).
> First I would take it to your local boutique and see if they are willing to do anything about it. Either fix or replace. Hopefully they will, but I’ve never dealt with YSL’s CS, so I’m not sure how good they are with that stuff. If they won’t help, there are some things you can try. For the rub wear in the corners you can find a matching leather cream (I use Tarrago) and it’ll make that spot blend in. Dab a tiny bit on with a clean, soft cloth. wait 15-20 minutes then gently buff it off. Keep in mind it’s a temporary fix, and it’ll have to be redone every few months or so.
> For the color transfer on the stitching, be careful not to rub it or it’ll just pill and/or break the stitching. I would tape off the leather around it, and use a q tip to lightly dab stain remover on it (a very tiny amount at a time), then dab a clean white cloth on it. Sometimes hairspray can get blue stains out as well, but you’d have to cover and protect the rest of the bag really well. If you do try to remove the stain make sure you’re very light-handed so nothing you use gets onto the leather,  because it’ll ruin it.


Thank you for the suggestion! I brought it back to YSL and they agreed it was defective. They offered to repair it for free or exchange the same bag or a different style. However, the cream white shade I had was sold out everywhere and honestly I was a bit too traumatized with the color transfer so I ended up exchanging for the YSL sunset bag. Fingers crossed that the quality is better on this one!


----------



## Moxisox

beremy123 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I brought it back to YSL and they agreed it was defective. They offered to repair it for free or exchange the same bag or a different style. However, the cream white shade I had was sold out everywhere and honestly I was a bit too traumatized with the color transfer so I ended up exchanging for the YSL sunset bag. Fingers crossed that the quality is better on this one!


I’m so glad to hear they let you exchange it. Congrats on the sunset!


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> I’ve noticed the last few of my purchases from both Saks/Nordstrom’s have had issues like this too. So disappointing. I would personally return the one with the loose threads, if they are popped stitches or stitches that have come undone. If it’s just extra sticking out I would probably take a lighter to it, and keep it.


One replacement came in today and while the alignment is perfect, it has some glazing/varnish issues and one corner cracking with the white leather side showing it seems.d Should i just ask Saks to have the multiple loose threads repaired on the first wallet or return all of them?  not fun anymore. I think buying direct from the boutique is the least risky option and more straight forward after sales experience.


----------



## Moxisox

luvleeness said:


> One replacement came in today and while the alignment is perfect, it has some glazing/varnish issues and one corner cracking with the white leather side showing it seems.d Should i just ask Saks to have the multiple loose threads repaired on the first wallet or return all of them?  not fun anymore. I think buying direct from the boutique is the least risky option and more straight forward after sales experience.
> 
> View attachment 5094601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094604


I have a feeling they’ve just been sending out returns and that’s it. I ordered the cardholder in storm, and they sent me a black one with tons of popped stitching on it. The box it was in had a Farfetch sticker that was half ripped off. Do they not even check their returns? 
This wallet they sent you looks bad too. It’s frustrating that you’ve received 3 messed up wallets. I would return them all, and would be done with them for a while.


----------



## luvleeness

Moxisox said:


> I have a feeling they’ve just been sending out returns and that’s it. I ordered the cardholder in storm, and they sent me a black one with tons of popped stitching on it. The box it was in had a Farfetch sticker that was half ripped off. Do they not even check their returns?
> This wallet they sent you looks bad too. It’s frustrating that you’ve received 3 messed up wallets. I would return them all, and would be done with them for a while.


Oh my, Farfetch? That is ridiculous. I am suspecting the same, that return merchandise is being sent out despite customer service claiming to have received new stock. I also noticed that the sticker on the box was applied at an odd position such that the corner protrudes outside the box and is wrinkled already. It would be hard to trust their online inventory now, even when their site states that the wallet is back in stock. Very likely another return. I think I have given them too many chances already. Thanks for helping me decide. Very much appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Moxisox

luvleeness said:


> Oh my, Farfetch? That is ridiculous. I am suspecting the same, that return merchandise is being sent out despite customer service claiming to have received new stock. I also noticed that the sticker on the box was applied at an odd position such that the corner protrudes outside the box and is wrinkled already. It would be hard to trust their online inventory now, even when their site states that the wallet is back in stock. Very likely another return. I think I have given them too many chances already. Thanks for helping me decide. Very much appreciate your thoughts.


I hope you find one in perfect condition soon! It’s so disappointing having to return over and over. They really need to be checking their merchandise more carefully.


----------



## Gina88

I got a grey medium envelope bag last Thursday, I used it yesterday for about an hour and today I’ve noticed the tip of the flap is peeling! Is this normal??


----------



## DamierEbene

Gina88 said:


> I got a grey medium envelope bag last Thursday, I used it yesterday for about an hour and today I’ve noticed the tip of the flap is peeling! Is this normal??


Wow... so sad! I am sorry. You should try to exchange this one. At least complain about it and see if they can fix it somehow. This is just not their quality.

However: I got a Toy Loulou and the strap is a pure nightmare- spots of glazing, uneven stitching...

I personally have also seen bad quality with Louis Vuitton and almost every desginer brand seems to have some  ‚quality issue thread‘ in this forum, but we should not put up with that! It‘s just too expensive!

Let us know what they say!


----------



## Gina88

DamierEbene said:


> Wow... so sad! I am sorry. You should try to exchange this one. At least complain about it and see if they can fix it somehow. This is just not their quality.
> 
> However: I got a Toy Loulou and the strap is a pure nightmare- spots of glazing, uneven stitching...
> 
> I personally have also seen bad quality with Louis Vuitton and almost every desginer brand seems to have some  ‚quality issue thread‘ in this forum, but we should not put up with that! It‘s just too expensive!
> 
> Let us know what they say!



Thanks!! I bought it on ssence, I sent them an email and I’m waiting for their response…because I have used it (for one hour!), I’m not sure if they’ll take it back. It’s really disappointing for the price of this bag…


----------



## DamierEbene

Gina88 said:


> Thanks!! I bought it on ssence, I sent them an email and I’m waiting for their response…because I have used it (for one hour!), I’m not sure if they’ll take it back. It’s really disappointing for the price of this bag…


Ok, I see. But still: you have had it for three days.... there was just no time to mess something up like this! 
I hope they help you! 
Second option would be a handbag clinic I guess!


----------



## Gina88

DamierEbene said:


> Ok, I see. But still: you have had it for three days.... there was just no time to mess something up like this!
> I hope they help you!
> Second option would be a handbag clinic I guess!


Not sure if this can be fixed with this color…and I see it is starting to peel also in the lateral of the flap. I have LV, Chanel, Gucci, Balenciaga and Mulberry bags and I never had a problem like this, I treat my bags very carefully.


----------



## DamierEbene

Gina88 said:


> Not sure if this can be fixed with this color…and I see it is starting to peel also in the lateral of the flap. I have LV, Chanel, Gucci, Balenciaga and Mulberry bags and I never had a problem like this, I treat my bags very carefully.


Then maybe it really is just from a bad batch. So frustrating. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## hs13

It doesnt matter from where you order (direct website or retailer). They all are same. The moment they came to know its damaged they start making excuses.
Recently i ordered wallet on chain in beige color. One corner was black. The leather on other corner was totally chipped off and metal logo was badly scratched.
CS told me they are handmade and minor imperfections are normal. I was astonished at the excuse.Seriously chipped off leather from one corner is a minor imperfection.


----------



## Brandon4268

hs13 said:


> It doesnt matter from where you order (direct website or retailer). They all are same. The moment they came to know its damaged they start making excuses.
> Recently i ordered wallet on chain in beige color. One corner was black. The leather on other corner was totally chipped off and metal logo was badly scratched.
> CS told me they are handmade and minor imperfections are normal. I was astonished at the excuse.Seriously chipped off leather from one corner is a minor imperfection.



This is so true! I have purchased Ysl for several years & have never had quality issues until this year. My loulou puffer I purchased two months ago had peeling leather & my local boutique refused the exchange. Luckily I was able to exchange in Miami while I was visiting. Last weekend, I bought the matching wallet & it had the same exact problem with the leather. I was so upset & I went to my local boutique and the manager who refused my previous exchange happened to be there & he ended up doing it for me but he had a terrible attitude.


----------



## Cherri254

Hi all! 
I just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet in store today, and the SA didn’t ask me to check the bag in store, it’s my first time purchasing high end brand so I didn’t know to check.
After I went home I find this scratch on the leather and the stitching is kinda weird too! 
I want to return and get a refund. I don’t want to buy other stuff from this brand anymore. On the receipt it said YSL will only return in store credit.
Is there anyway to get an actual refund? What do I need to say to the SA or the store manager ?
Can someone with experience teach me PLEASE! I’m stressing out right now


----------



## Reens09

I just received my brand new monogram flap wallet, opened it out of the packaging, and noticed two things - some of the black glaze on the trim is rubbing off and there's a small crack in the interior of the wallet, right where it folds over, where the stitching is on the exterior of the wallet like the pipping? Is this normal? Or should I be asking for a new one?


----------



## Reens09

Image to accompany my post


----------



## MeBagaholic

luvleeness said:


> One replacement came in today and while the alignment is perfect, it has some glazing/varnish issues and one corner cracking with the white leather side showing it seems.d Should i just ask Saks to have the multiple loose threads repaired on the first wallet or return all of them?  not fun anymore. I think buying direct from the boutique is the least risky option and more straight forward after sales experience.
> 
> View attachment 5094601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094604


Oh goodness 
Can it be returned for refund at saks? They have a 14 day policy for refunds i think
I would return


----------



## cerulean blue

Reens09 said:


> I just received my brand new monogram flap wallet, opened it out of the packaging, and noticed two things - some of the black glaze on the trim is rubbing off and there's a small crack in the interior of the wallet, right where it folds over, where the stitching is on the exterior of the wallet like the pipping? Is this normal? Or should I be asking for a new one?



Ask for a new one. That crack will become worse later on.


----------



## luvleeness

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh goodness
> Can it be returned for refund at saks? They have a 14 day policy for refunds i think
> I would return


Thanks. I returned it as it is not worth it even with the promotional discount. Thank you for the advice. My search continues


----------



## purpledress

I've just bought a WOC online, sight unseen. Hopefully no issues. I did visit the store a couple of days ago to look at cardholders and SLGs, and the quality seemed really dire. A lot of Youtubers rave about the quality of the pebbled leather and how hardy it is which confuses me. Maybe it's the display stock that's the problem? I've also checked out preloved sites to get a sense of how they wear. They look terrible! Hoping I haven't made a huge mistake with my WOC!


----------



## luvleeness

purpledress said:


> I've just bought a WOC online, sight unseen. Hopefully no issues. I did visit the store a couple of days ago to look at cardholders and SLGs, and the quality seemed really dire. A lot of Youtubers rave about the quality of the pebbled leather and how hardy it is which confuses me. Maybe it's the display stock that's the problem? I've also checked out preloved sites to get a sense of how they wear. They look terrible! Hoping I haven't made a huge mistake with my WOC!


it could be a hit or miss, especially these days. I had to return 3 of the same compact wallet from Saks this year as none were up to acceptable standards (misaligned patten, loose threads, leather detached/cracked). From the ysl site, i purchased 4 items and two were returned. The small woc i purchased in 2017 from Saks had some issues but the replacement was perfect. i have only used my woc about 10-15 times in total so it wouldn't be considered well used. It is still in perfect condition (no peeling, cracking whatsoever). My prada saffiano wallet, on the other hand, has been used daily for 7 years and only recently started to show some wear (varnish/glazing only), but the leather looks the same. I am also wondering how all my ysl purses will wear overtime. The corners, edges, flap tips are likely going to be the biggest wear concern, which is pretty common across brands.


----------



## purpledress

luvleeness said:


> it could be a hit or miss, especially these days. I had to return 3 of the same compact wallet from Saks this year as none were up to acceptable standards (misaligned patten, loose threads, leather detached/cracked). From the ysl site, i purchased 4 items and two were returned. The small woc i purchased in 2017 from Saks had some issues but the replacement was perfect. i have only used my woc about 10-15 times in total so it wouldn't be considered well used. It is still in perfect condition (no peeling, cracking whatsoever). My prada saffiano wallet, on the other hand, has been used daily for 7 years and only recently started to show some wear (varnish/glazing only), but the leather looks the same. I am also wondering how all my ysl purses will wear overtime. The corners, edges, flap tips are likely going to be the biggest wear concern, which is pretty common across brands.



Oh no! That is a very unfortunate number of returns to have to make, and not something I would expect from high end brands priding themselves on quality.


----------



## luvleeness

purpledress said:


> Oh no! That is a very unfortunate number of returns to have to make, and not something I would expect from high end brands priding themselves on quality.


Yes, learned the hard way. For me, I cannot justify paying full price for YSL (also due to the resale value), and now purchase at least 2 of the same in case there is a defect. if both are good, then it may go to family.  Hasn't happened yet though.


----------



## online.shoppingto

Hi all! Sharing my experience from last week. I just bought a brand new small Loulou from the ysl boutique store. Upon returning home, I found that the leather on the back of the bag had a chip, the sewing on the bottom of the bag had pulled, causing rips in the leather and there was also a scratch under the flap. Not to mention, there are glue marks on the inner flap (none of these defects are visible on the front of the bag). It’s my first high-end bag purchase so I would love to know your opinions on whether I should go in for an exchange or if I’m being too nit-picky. Thanks!


----------



## purpledress

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi all! Sharing my experience from last week. I just bought a brand new small Loulou from the ysl boutique store. Upon returning home, I found that the leather on the back of the bag had a chip, the sewing on the bottom of the bag had pulled, causing rips in the leather and there was also a scratch under the flap. Not to mention, there are glue marks on the inner flap (none of these defects are visible on the front of the bag). It’s my first high-end bag purchase so I would love to know your opinions on whether I should go in for an exchange or if I’m being too nit-picky. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5258094
> View attachment 5258095
> View attachment 5258096



The straight line in the first photo (is that the scratch you were referring to?) would bother me. At this price point I would seek an exchange because of it.

The other two would annoy me but I could live with them. But they, in conjunction with the scratch, warrant a return. Besides, if this is your first high end bag purchase you want this to be a positive experience.


----------



## HavPlenty

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi all! Sharing my experience from last week. I just bought a brand new small Loulou from the ysl boutique store. Upon returning home, I found that the leather on the back of the bag had a chip, the sewing on the bottom of the bag had pulled, causing rips in the leather and there was also a scratch under the flap. Not to mention, there are glue marks on the inner flap (none of these defects are visible on the front of the bag). It’s my first high-end bag purchase so I would love to know your opinions on whether I should go in for an exchange or if I’m being too nit-picky. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5258094
> View attachment 5258095
> View attachment 5258096


I would exchange. You bought it at the boutique so you shouldn't have any problems with the quality from the start. At full price the bag should be flawless. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Moxisox

online.shoppingto said:


> Hi all! Sharing my experience from last week. I just bought a brand new small Loulou from the ysl boutique store. Upon returning home, I found that the leather on the back of the bag had a chip, the sewing on the bottom of the bag had pulled, causing rips in the leather and there was also a scratch under the flap. Not to mention, there are glue marks on the inner flap (none of these defects are visible on the front of the bag). It’s my first high-end bag purchase so I would love to know your opinions on whether I should go in for an exchange or if I’m being too nit-picky. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5258094
> View attachment 5258095
> View attachment 5258096


I would definitely exchange. And check the exchange before leaving the boutique. It shouldn’t have those issues from the get go.


----------



## tleaf80

Hello! Not sure if anyone’s discussed the  quality of the YSL crocodile embossed leather, but I just received the mini Cassandra from YSL and noticed some bubbling. I really want to keep it, but will be returning. Is this a common issue??


----------



## purpledress

tleaf80 said:


> Hello! Not sure if anyone’s discussed the  quality of the YSL crocodile embossed leather, but I just received the mini Cassandra from YSL and noticed some bubbling. I really want to keep it, but will be returning. Is this a common issue??


Oh wow that is def not ok. Glad you are returning it. I have limited experience with mock croc but 100% know if should not bubble


----------



## tleaf80

purpledress said:


> Oh wow that is def not ok. Glad you are returning it. I have limited experience with mock croc but 100% know if should not bubble


I agree… darn, I really like this bag and color


----------



## cly_forever

tleaf80 said:


> I agree… darn, I really like this bag and color


Do share if you have gotten it changed. May I know the name of the colour of the bag - is it Rouge Opyum?


----------



## tleaf80

cly_forever said:


> Do share if you have gotten it changed. May I know the name of the colour of the bag - is it Rouge Opyum?


Yes, it’s Rouge Opyum! I don’t think I’ll be exchanging it for another croc embossed. I might get it in the grained leather if it comes out in this color or another red shade again.


----------



## bernpl

tleaf80 said:


> Hello! Not sure if anyone’s discussed the  quality of the YSL crocodile embossed leather, but I just received the mini Cassandra from YSL and noticed some bubbling. I really want to keep it, but will be returning. Is this a common issue??



I have had quite a number of Saint Laurent bags and have had 1 mock croc bag by them…. patents were good no issues, smooth leathers all prone to scratches and notorious for being my most scratched up bags (will never buy this type again), grained sac de jours no issues quite durable and my favorite of their leathers. My mock croc was another story. My mock croc was one which wasn’t so shiny and had more color variation as the underneath layer was lighter. I noticed that the darker tone would scratch and I would see the lighter underneath as if the darker tone had scratched or got rubbed off. I am assuming because it wasn’t so shiny, the top coating was either non existent and thus not as durable as the shinier glossy ones, not as protected as varnish on top of a painting or wood floors. I babied the mock croc so was very unhappy with the quality of it and would never buy another of this finish. My guess…  is that bubbling on yours, a bubbling top layer? I would exchange for a grained leather.


----------



## tleaf80

bernpl said:


> I have had quite a number of Saint Laurent bags and have had 1 mock croc bag by them…. patents were good no issues, smooth leathers all prone to scratches and notorious for being my most scratched up bags (will never buy this type again), grained sac de jours no issues quite durable and my favorite of their leathers. My mock croc was another story. My mock croc was one which wasn’t so shiny and had more color variation as the underneath layer was lighter. I noticed that the darker tone would scratch and I would see the lighter underneath as if the darker tone had scratched or got rubbed off. I am assuming because it wasn’t so shiny, the top coating was either non existent and thus not as durable as the shinier glossy ones, not as protected as varnish on top of a painting or wood floors. I babied the mock croc so was very unhappy with the quality of it and would never buy another of this finish. My guess…  is that bubbling on yours, a bubbling top layer? I would exchange for a grained leather.


Thanks for the info! I’m definitely going to return and get a grained leather!


----------



## cly_forever

tleaf80 said:


> Yes, it’s Rouge Opyum! I don’t think I’ll be exchanging it for another croc embossed. I might get it in the grained leather if it comes out in this color or another red shade again.


That Rouge Opyum shade of red is perfect for the croc embossed! Just too bad that there have been issues with YSL's mock croc. I was eyeing to get one in mock croc, but now... I don't think so.


----------



## fashionista7

Does anyone have the sac du jour in grained leather? How does it hold up over time, and is it worth the Cost?


----------



## bernpl

fashionista7 said:


> Does anyone have the sac du jour in grained leather? How does it hold up over time, and is it worth the Cost?



I have a grained sac du jour which I bought in 2017. Although I haven’t used it constantly and consistently from then since I have quite a few bags and it is more of a spring/summer color, I have used it consistently during 2 spring and summers.  So far, I have been quite pleased with the quality no complaints. It still looks new. I have cleaned and conditioned it a few times. I haven’t had to baby it, and so far so good. My bag is in size baby, and overall I think it was worth the cost.


----------



## tia1985

Hi Everyone! 
I just purchased my first YSL piece this weekend- the monogram wristlet clutch and thought I selected the best of the two available at the store.  However,  after further inspection when I got home I realized one of the corners the stitching is pretty bad and it sticks out quite a bit.  In addition, there’s an indent which I was going to overlook since it’s covered. As this is purchased in store, I can’t return and exchange only. This item in SHW only has the two in stock I saw in store.  My question is,  am I being too picky or it’s valid concern? I don’t want to exchange for store credit as I fear I might end up w something worse.


----------



## trekker

I bought the Le Maillon bag from fashionphile literally a few weeks ago…and today at the airport my strap completely popped off! I was so in love with this bag! It was brand new with the box and only came out this year and I could not believe the o ring could snap in half and just break.
Any advice on convincing ysl to repair will be greatly appreciated. I am heartbroken that I bought my dream bag and it appears it was a piece of…


----------



## misu415

I've had my ysl woc medium for only a few months and the corners are all peeled, the quality of ysl bags has gone down but for the price i still think Ysl is worth buying.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

chanelqueenalek said:


> I already saw another TPFer post a photo of their bag where the leather was separating. This is the first day I used my bag and the black coating is chipping. I asked if it would chip in the store because i was worried that it's not traditional gold or silver and I figured it was coated and i was assured it wouldn't. My previous YSL purchase the SL1 sunglasses were horribly designed. The way the folded in crushed them and made them loose and crooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184883
> 
> 
> I hope you can see it in the photo.


That is just poor workmanship!


----------



## averagejoe

trekker said:


> I bought the Le Maillon bag from fashionphile literally a few weeks ago…and today at the airport my strap completely popped off! I was so in love with this bag! It was brand new with the box and only came out this year and I could not believe the o ring could snap in half and just break.
> Any advice on convincing ysl to repair will be greatly appreciated. I am heartbroken that I bought my dream bag and it appears it was a piece of…


I would actually contact Fashionphile first and see what they say. If they do not offer anything, then take it to a YSL boutique to inquire about repairs. Not sure if they will take merchandise from Fashionphile as it is not an authorized retailer, but it wouldn't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## HavPlenty

trekker said:


> I bought the Le Maillon bag from fashionphile literally a few weeks ago…and today at the airport my strap completely popped off! I was so in love with this bag! It was brand new with the box and only came out this year and I could not believe the o ring could snap in half and just break.
> Any advice on convincing ysl to repair will be greatly appreciated. I am heartbroken that I bought my dream bag and it appears it was a piece of…


Fashionphile has a 30 day return policy. If it has not been 30 days contact them.


----------



## Gie30

Hello guys,
I’m new to this thread and bought the Kate medium bag at SSENSE on sale for 21% off and when I got the bag 4 days ago I saw some stitching issues, what should I do? I really like the bag.


----------



## heartshaped

Hello, I apologize if this in the wrong section but does anyone have any idea what is happening to my blogger bag? I had it displayed in a glass cabinet for years and recently stored it in its dust bag (still in the display case.) It has now become discolored from being stored in the dust bag for a few months (there was no discoloration prior.) There is bronze/brown discoloration along the edges which are more visible in the sunlight and I’m not sure if I should try to clean/condition it myself or bring it to the store. I didn’t purchase directly from YSL however, I purchased it from Italist so I’m not sure if that affects store repair eligibility?


----------



## Moxisox

heartshaped said:


> Hello, I apologize if this in the wrong section but does anyone have any idea what is happening to my blogger bag? I had it displayed in a glass cabinet for years and recently stored it in its dust bag (still in the display case.) It has now become discolored from being stored in the dust bag for a few months (there was no discoloration prior.) There is bronze/brown discoloration along the edges which are more visible in the sunlight and I’m not sure if I should try to clean/condition it myself or bring it to the store. I didn’t purchase directly from YSL however, I purchased it from Italist so I’m not sure if that affects store repair eligibility?
> 
> View attachment 5290033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290034


There’s a lot of things that can cause a slow discoloration on leather; light, oils from your hands, temperature, etc. to name a few. If you’re able to bring it into a boutique it’s worth a try. If they’re unable/unwilling to help I would clean it with a leather conditioner, and use a black leather cream to help restore the color. Although it would be a temporary fix as the cream isn’t permanent. A permanent fix would be to deglaze (acetone), repaint with a black leather paint, then seal with a finisher. If you’re not comfortable doing it yourself, there are handbag spas you could send it off to for them to do it for you. But it’s actually not that difficult to do it yourself if you’re willing.


----------



## heartshaped

Moxisox said:


> There’s a lot of things that can cause a slow discoloration on leather; light, oils from your hands, temperature, etc. to name a few. If you’re able to bring it into a boutique it’s worth a try. If they’re unable/unwilling to help I would clean it with a leather conditioner, and use a black leather cream to help restore the color. Although it would be a temporary fix as the cream isn’t permanent. A permanent fix would be to deglaze (acetone), repaint with a black leather paint, then seal with a finisher. If you’re not comfortable doing it yourself, there are handbag spas you could send it off to for them to do it for you. But it’s actually not that difficult to do it yourself if you’re willing.



Yeah, I was thinking it may be a combination of oil/heat from being inside the dust bag. The store is a little out of the way so I sent a repair inquiry through the SL site to see if a repair were possible. Thank you for the advice, I'm going to to look into that!


----------



## Alebeth

Gie30 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’m new to this thread and bought the Kate medium bag at SSENSE on sale for 21% off and when I got the bag 4 days ago I saw some stitching issues, what should I do? I really like the bag.



I’m so sorry this happened! How disappointing. Will they do an exchange if still available? Perhaps ask if they will offer a discount if you still want to keep it. Good luck!


----------



## heartshaped

Alebeth said:


> I’m so sorry this happened! How disappointing. Will they do an exchange if still available? Perhaps ask if they will offer a discount if you still want to keep it. Good luck!



Thanks, it is still so bizarre to me because it was fine for years and it has been in the same storage area as the dust bag. It was only when I stored it in the dust bag for a short time that this happened. Nothing happened to the hardware either. This bag was a limited run (star logo) and I purchased it back in 2016 so it's not available anymore. I'll see what they say when they email me back.


----------



## saracate

Gie30 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’m new to this thread and bought the Kate medium bag at SSENSE on sale for 21% off and when I got the bag 4 days ago I saw some stitching issues, what should I do? I really like the bag.


I bought a medium College from Ssense a couple years ago, and discovered some very small stitching issues when I received it. I contacted Ssense Customer Service and sent them pictures, and they offered me a $50 CAD refund. I really liked the bag and had bought it on sale so I agreed. The next day they refunded me $525 CAD!!! So it’s definitely worth contacting them to see what they can do.


----------



## Gie30

saracate said:


> I bought a medium College from Ssense a couple years ago, and discovered some very small stitching issues when I received it. I contacted Ssense Customer Service and sent them pictures, and they offered me a $50 CAD refund. I really liked the bag and had bought it on sale so I agreed. The next day they refunded me $525 CAD!!! So it’s definitely worth contacting them to see what they can do.


Yeah, I emailed them 3 times already this week but there is no actual customer service responded my email it’s only the automated system. I also try to call the US toll  number but it not available either.


----------



## angelique21

HavPlenty said:


> Fashionphile has a 30 day return policy. If it has not been 30 days contact them.





HavPlenty said:


> Fashionphile has a 30 day return policy. If it has not been 30 days contact them.


I received this bag for Christmas and the strap broke the first time that I used it as well. I have returned it to YSL in Sydney and it's been sent to H/O to investigate. I asked the manager if this had happened with other Maillon bags and she said yes. Was so disappointed in the quality of the bag and service by YSL. There is obviously a fault with the bags and I will be pressing for a refund as I'm not interested in purchasing anything from this brand again.


----------



## citybaglady

Gie30 said:


> Yeah, I emailed them 3 times already this week but there is no actual customer service responded my email it’s only the automated system. I also try to call the US toll  number but it not available either.


You should try their chat option. I was able to talk to someone, and get an email response pretty promptly by using the chat. Good luck!


----------



## Gie30

Hello guys,
So finally I was able to speak to one of the SSENSE customer rep. and he was able to give me $200 USD discount he told me that it good enough to cover the repair for the bag.


----------



## 5amlove

Hi everyone, I’ve recently bought my first bag in Monaco from Saint Laurent - the sunset. I’ve used it for about 8-10 times since purchasing it less than a month ago.

i just flew back home and while inspecting the bag i realised a part of the glazing/edging on the corner has rubbed off most likely due to wear and tear. It’s pretty small but I’m sad because it’s a new bag and i feel it will only get worse with use. I stuffed the bag with underwear, wrapped it in a dress and handcarried it back home. I’ve been babying the bag a little so this little scuff is annoying me. Also noticed while first unboxing a white spot on the bottom accordion folds. It was small enough for me to accept it but now with the glazing scuff it’s making me feel like the quality isnt top notch. 

any ladies with the sunset bag can chime in if this is normal? Read somewhere that Saint Laurent covers 2 year warranty on such issues but not sure if its true, or if its available for a bag purchased overseas. 
Pretty bummed as I’m back in Asia now so I can’t go back to the store and I’m not sure if this is normal and I should just suck it up.


----------



## serah96

5amlove said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve recently bought my first bag in Monaco from Saint Laurent - the sunset. I’ve used it for about 8-10 times since purchasing it less than a month ago.
> 
> i just flew back home and while inspecting the bag i realised a part of the glazing/edging on the corner has rubbed off most likely due to wear and tear. It’s pretty small but I’m sad because it’s a new bag and i feel it will only get worse with use. I stuffed the bag with underwear, wrapped it in a dress and handcarried it back home. I’ve been babying the bag a little so this little scuff is annoying me. Also noticed while first unboxing a white spot on the bottom accordion folds. It was small enough for me to accept it but now with the glazing scuff it’s making me feel like the quality isnt top notch.
> 
> any ladies with the sunset bag can chime in if this is normal? Read somewhere that Saint Laurent covers 2 year warranty on such issues but not sure if its true, or if its available for a bag purchased overseas.
> Pretty bummed as I’m back in Asia now so I can’t go back to the store and I’m not sure if this is normal and I should just suck it up.


Hey, I feel like this is normal for Saint Laurent bags when they have glazing. It has happened to two of my bags from them, both became worn within 1 year, so I went to the store and they sent it off for repairs. The glazing on both bags have worn away again since. One bag is a sac du jour, the other a sunset bag.  I stopped buying bags with glazing from them because of this.


----------



## 5amlove

serah96 said:


> Hey, I feel like this is normal for Saint Laurent bags when they have glazing. It has happened to two of my bags from them, both became worn within 1 year, so I went to the store and they sent it off for repairs. The glazing on both bags have worn away again since. One bag is a sac du jour, the other a sunset bag.  I stopped buying bags with glazing from them because of this.



hello thank you for sharing. Can i check how much was the repair?


----------



## serah96

5amlove said:


> hello thank you for sharing. Can i check how much was the repair?


They did it for me for free. As I pointed out that the bag was effectively faulty. I emphasised that the rest of the leather around the corners were impeccable. My whole bag remained impeccable except the glazing.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Gie30 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’m new to this thread and bought the Kate medium bag at SSENSE on sale for 21% off and when I got the bag 4 days ago I saw some stitching issues, what should I do? I really like the bag.



I'm not easily bothered by little imperfections but that stitching would bother me enough to return.


----------



## monkac

Hi, 

I have a problem with my YSL solferino. I bought the bag in March 2021 on net a porter and realized something is off. The bag got “bubbly” leather on the flap around “Y” and a strange line across the bottom on the flap, plus a leather “bubble” on the corner of the flap. I take care of it and lately I realized it’s not looking great anymore. In your expertise, would YSL take care of it? I mean the bag is not even a 1 year old… for that price I’m getting really disappointed :/ do you know what I could do? Perhaps message net a porter?


----------



## averagejoe

monkac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my YSL solferino. I bought the bag in March 2021 on net a porter and realized something is off. The bag got “bubbly” leather on the flap around “Y” and a strange line across the bottom on the flap, plus a leather “bubble” on the corner of the flap. I take care of it and lately I realized it’s not looking great anymore. In your expertise, would YSL take care of it? I mean the bag is not even a 1 year old… for that price I’m getting really disappointed :/ do you know what I could do? Perhaps message net a porter?


Did something spill on your bag at one point? Or did you get caught in the rain with it? It looks like moisture went into the stitching holes at the corner, and also the holes that were made in the leather under the YSL logo to secure it. When water gets into an area where the leather finish is not present, it can seep into the spongy layers underneath and swell them up, causing this. It is similar to hardwood floor tiles or laminate tiles getting water underneath and swelling as a result because the water bypassed the more resilient surface.


----------



## trekker

As an update on my Maillon Satchel: I ended up sending it off to Rago Brothers to get fixed. They actually had to completely remake a d-ring as the one that broke was unusable. And I must say, the entire process was so easy and smooth. They were finished in 3 weeks and the price was so reasonable. I cannot tell the difference in rings and the bag is perfect now. Despite all of the drama, I still love the bag! 
What's hilarious is that Fashionphile sent me an email asking to buy the bag back the day I got the shipping notice to get my bag back from Rago!


----------



## kogaa

I got my WOC about 7 months ago and upon looking at it under certain lighting at a specific angle, I saw this stain which looks to be glue residue on the stitching! It wasn’t until I was meticulously taking photos of the spot that I realized—there was another spot just like it on the parallel adjacent stitch!! No wonder I missed it because it was barely visible while I was up close and taking pictures under the perfect lighting and angle. Has anyone else had this problem?? Am I right in assuming it’s some type of glue residue from the stitching? It’s not sticky and matte in texture. But impossible to get off!
am I also right in assuming this is not from usual “wear and tear” and it’s probably always been defective like this but I just haven’t noticed?


----------



## Burberrygal65

Is it normal to have some impressions on the loulou leather? Mine is brand new but i notice some Impressions and Im not sure if they are really ‘dents’ or just the nature of the leather and the puff.
I am attaching some pics. TIA!
Just dont want to drive all the way for nothing.


----------



## Moxisox

Burberrygal65 said:


> Is it normal to have some impressions on the loulou leather? Mine is brand new but i notice some Impressions and Im not sure if they are really ‘dents’ or just the nature of the leather and the puff.
> I am attaching some pics. TIA!
> Just dont want to drive all the way for nothing.


Those look like indentations from the chain possibly. Maybe due to the way it was shipped? Those will not go away, and I would definitely return/exchange for a different one. The classic loulou line leather is definitely prone to these lumps and indentations, which is one of the reasons I’ve stuck with the puffer line. I feel like unless you’re careful or don’t mind these indentations they are bound to happen overtime with the classic loulou’s. I feel in that department the puffer line wears better IMHO.


----------



## aunaturale9

Does anyone own the YSL toy shopping tote bag? I received mine today in the color storm. The color is beautiful but the leather is really thin, and it's really bare bones inside. Is this bag worth it? Does anyone have it, and how has it worn?


----------



## kogaa

kogaa said:


> I got my WOC about 7 months ago and upon looking at it under certain lighting at a specific angle, I saw this stain which looks to be glue residue on the stitching! It wasn’t until I was meticulously taking photos of the spot that I realized—there was another spot just like it on the parallel adjacent stitch!! No wonder I missed it because it was barely visible while I was up close and taking pictures under the perfect lighting and angle. Has anyone else had this problem?? Am I right in assuming it’s some type of glue residue from the stitching? It’s not sticky and matte in texture. But impossible to get off!
> am I also right in assuming this is not from usual “wear and tear” and it’s probably always been defective like this but I just haven’t noticed?



An update on this: I forgot to mention that my zipper gets insanely stuck once its closed all the way on this middle pocket... I pretty much have to use full force to get it back open..All this combined, I was able to get in touch with the original boutique I bought it from. (It was purchased in Hawaii and I am back on the mainland in CA now) 

He asked me to send it back via FedEx and sent me a return label. Upon inspection, they agreed to send me a brand new bag right away! Amazing customer service!!!


----------



## kogaa

kogaa said:


> An update on this: I forgot to mention that my zipper gets insanely stuck once its closed all the way on this middle pocket... I pretty much have to use full force to get it back open..All this combined, I was able to get in touch with the original boutique I bought it from. (It was purchased in Hawaii and I am back on the mainland in CA now)
> 
> He asked me to send it back via FedEx and sent me a return label. Upon inspection, they agreed to send me a brand new bag right away! Amazing customer service!!!



Hi! I wanted to provide another update... I received the new bag... and unfortunately, it's not up to the same standard as my original WOC ): It was MUCH more flimsy and the lining seemed to be softer and not as durable. I believe my original WOC was lined with a more stiff leather (which explains why the new bag is so flimsy). The center divider part of my old woc was also a sturdier leather but the new one is flimsy and nylon lined. Even the SA was shocked at how puffy and sturdy my original woc was when he received it. 

The inside wall of one the bag also has a huge air pocket ): The lining was not glued properly. 

All this being said, it just goes to show that YSL has been making some quality cuts in their bags over the last year. (I purchased the original bag in June 2021). 

However, the bright side to this is that my wonderful SA has agreed to refund me fully for my original purchase and will send me a shipping label to send back this replacement WOC.


----------



## Mini3

I got this bag at ssense. Is it normal for the letters on the four rings to be different in size and location? They aren’t the same as each other and I feel the letters on the far right are bigger than the other three.


----------



## N.T.K.

Hi! I have a problem with my Envelope and I am very upset!
3 days ago I got hit by a snowfall. I tried to protect the bag with clothes, but some snow stuck to the logo. Within 10 minutes, I got into the car and removed the snow, wiping the bag with a dry cloth. But I found that the leather around the logo became different, some spot appeared. In natural light the spot looks less shiny than the rest of the bag, with flash it looks lighter. In 2 days the spot became less noticeable, but didn’t disappear completely. I am very worried about my bag and don't know what to do. I always take care of it. Maybe you can help me with some advices. I have used a shampoo today to clean it, but it didn’t help. Maybe it is still wet? I don’t understand.


----------



## RachelVerinder

N.T.K. said:


> Hi! I have a problem with my Envelope and I am very upset!
> 3 days ago I got hit by a snowfall. I tried to protect the bag with clothes, but some snow stuck to the logo. Within 10 minutes, I got into the car and removed the snow, wiping the bag with a dry cloth. But I found that the leather around the logo became different, some spot appeared. In natural light the spot looks less shiny than the rest of the bag, with flash it looks lighter. In 2 days the spot became less noticeable, but didn’t disappear completely. I am very worried about my bag and don't know what to do. I always take care of it. Maybe you can help me with some advices. I have used a shampoo today to clean it, but it didn’t help. Maybe it is still wet? I don’t understand.
> 
> View attachment 5377434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377435


Sorry that the snow damaged you beautiful Envelope! Do you have a leather specialist nearby? I recently had a problem involving my baby Niki and a sanitary wipe (so silly!) and my leather specialist managed to make my bag as good as new... Hope you’ll find someone qualified!


----------



## N.T.K.

RachelVerinder said:


> Sorry that the snow damaged you beautiful Envelope! Do you have a leather specialist nearby? I recently had a problem involving my baby Niki and a sanitary wipe (so silly!) and my leather specialist managed to make my bag as good as new... Hope you’ll find someone qualified!


Thank you very much! And I am very happy for you. I’ll try to find a specialist, but I think it will be rather hard. I think I will wait a few days. If the spot does not disappear, I will buy some kind of leather shine product. Maybe it will help.


----------



## RachelVerinder

N.T.K. said:


> Thank you very much! And I am very happy for you. I’ll try to find a specialist, but I think it will be rather hard. I think I will wait a few days. If the spot does not disappear, I will buy some kind of leather shine product. Maybe it will help.


Good luck


----------



## giantbeae

Cross posting....I just got this nano delivered yesterday and I notice the stamp is slightly fading and thin compared to my other bags. The letters look off too. Any thoughts?


----------



## cecilia7972

Hi everyone! I bought my first YSL bag recently, a baby niki bag in black. After using it for less than three months, I noticed some frayed stitches, especially on the back of the bag it where rubs against my body. Now the bag is starting to look a little 'furry'. Is this common with niki bags, or do you think it's a quality issue. Any input will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## elisarodz

Hi everyone! I finally received my YSL mini lou (ordered since Feb. but it was on back order). Noticed a bump on the bottom of the front where the line goes across- is that normal? It seems like it wants to peel back from the side view and I'm debating exchanging or if that is normal... Appreciate any help!


----------



## Starsdiary

I just received my Monogram wallet on chain with gold hardware from Harrods. I'm shocked to see the quality - it seems so poor. 
The inside lining used to be fully leather but the bottom part has the feel of a cheap material glued on, it's not even fully covering the complete bottom part of the wallet and I can see a gap on the side. 

The zipper puller is definitely cheaper quality compared to the WOC I purchased in 2019, as is the leather on the chain.

Anyone else purchased a WOC recently and felt the same?


----------



## kogaa

Starsdiary said:


> I just received my Monogram wallet on chain with gold hardware from Harrods. I'm shocked to see the quality - it seems so poor.
> The inside lining used to be fully leather but the bottom part has the feel of a cheap material glued on, it's not even fully covering the complete bottom part of the wallet and I can see a gap on the side.
> 
> The zipper puller is definitely cheaper quality compared to the WOC I purchased in 2019, as is the leather on the chain.
> 
> Anyone else purchased a WOC recently and felt the same?
> 
> View attachment 5407074


YES! The woc I purchased in 2021 had a defective zipper/ glue residue (see post above). So I sent it back to the store and they offered to replace it … but when they sent the new one, the quality was so flimsy and light!! I KNEW my original WOC was fully leather lined but the new one was lined with some cheap/thin material that wasn’t even glued properly. The material didn’t lay flush with the walls of the bag and had a huge air pocket that you could move around.
It is definitely not just you! I could tell the quality difference immediately as I took it out of the dust bag from the weight alone!


----------



## famouslyme

Starsdiary said:


> I just received my Monogram wallet on chain with gold hardware from Harrods. I'm shocked to see the quality - it seems so poor.
> The inside lining used to be fully leather but the bottom part has the feel of a cheap material glued on, it's not even fully covering the complete bottom part of the wallet and I can see a gap on the side.
> 
> The zipper puller is definitely cheaper quality compared to the WOC I purchased in 2019, as is the leather on the chain.
> 
> Anyone else purchased a WOC recently and felt the same?
> 
> View attachment 5407074


Agreed!!! I have a WOC from 2016 and I just bought a new WOC today to replace it. The new version feels different and the zipper was SO hard to unzip. It was so jerky. Not sure if this is supposed to be normal for a new bag? Can anyone please kindly advise?


----------



## Antigone

Hi! How's the wear and tear of the Kate with tassel? Does the tassel come off/get destroyed easily?


----------



## Jen_McM

Hi all,

I wondered if any monogram clutch owners could offer their opinion as to whether the clutch I received (from YSL) has an issue or if I am just being ridiclous. I've attached some photos, I feel it looks like a bit wonky/bent, flatter on one side than the other. And then the base seam seems slightly dipped on one side. Is this normal? Appreciate any help.


----------



## Moxisox

Jen_McM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wondered if any monogram clutch owners could offer their opinion as to whether the clutch I received (from YSL) has an issue or if I am just being ridiclous. I've attached some photos, I feel it looks like a bit wonky/bent, flatter on one side than the other. And then the base seam seems slightly dipped on one side. Is this normal? Appreciate any help.


Mine is slightly wonky, but not as noticeable as yours seems. I would probably exchange it if you can.


----------



## Jen_McM

Moxisox said:


> Mine is slightly wonky, but not as noticeable as yours seems. I would probably exchange it if you can.
> 
> View attachment 5436091
> View attachment 5436092



Thanks for sharing! I ordered another one for comparison, this one is actually still a bit wonky but probably slightly better than the first one. However when comparing the gold hardware on the two, the most recent one I received is noticeably less shiny than the first!  More of a dull gold with 'aged' brass look. I'm really not sure whether to just accept it at this stage and give up or try again!


----------



## TinyB

The corners of my small Envelope is starting to peel. Does anyone have this experience?

It doesn't really bother me much (it's in black) but I'm slightly concerned if it'd get worsened overtime. Should I send to the bag spa before the peeling spreads or will it be okay? I noticed the peeling several months ago but I don't think it has gotten worse since. Please share some thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know if I bought an item from YSL online if I can exchange it for something else at the store? Or does it have to be online only?


----------



## lovieluvslux

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep. I'm also done with YSL. I got a Fendi 2Jours after I got my refund for the damaged Sac de Jour bag. Fendi's quality never ceases to amaze me.
> This is what happened  to my Sac De Jour bag after only 6 weeks. And when I returned the bag, it was inspected further and they found more damages at the bottom front of the bag.
> View attachment 3271298


I have a SDJ about 10 years old.  The outside leather has soften, but no damage this this.   This is unacceptable.


----------



## Pradagal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I'm not easily bothered by little imperfections but that stitching would bother me enough to return.


----------



## KensingtonUK

TinyB said:


> The corners of my small Envelope is starting to peel. Does anyone have this experience?
> 
> It doesn't really bother me much (it's in black) but I'm slightly concerned if it'd get worsened overtime. Should I send to the bag spa before the peeling spreads or will it be okay? I noticed the peeling several months ago but I don't think it has gotten worse since. Please share some thoughts. Thanks!
> View attachment 5443103
> View attachment 5443104


I don’t see the issue. Where should I be looking?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

That peeling is awful in my opinion.


----------



## Tocade85

What about the quality of the sade mini bag please ?


----------



## TinyB

KensingtonUK said:


> I don’t see the issue. Where should I be looking?


Sorry for the late reply. The peeling happens on the bag's corners


----------



## Lover115

Keep or Return?
I was able to purchase a brand new medium sunset in smooth leather (2022 model according to tag) from theDoubleF for $700 under retail price (after price increase).
I did notice some very slight issues where there is slight scruffing and a slight tear on the tassel/tag. Otherwise, it is absolutely pristine and authentic.

For the discount I received it for, I might be willing to overlook the slight imperfections especially with the new prices! Thoughts?


----------



## Starburst 413

katrinax115 said:


> Keep or Return?
> I was able to purchase a brand new medium sunset in smooth leather (2022 model according to tag) from theDoubleF for $700 under retail price (after price increase).
> I did notice some very slight issues where there is slight scruffing and a slight tear on the tassel/tag. Otherwise, it is absolutely pristine and authentic.
> 
> For the discount I received it for, I might be willing to overlook the slight imperfections especially with the new prices! Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5646671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646672


Those issues are likely to only get worse. It’s up to you if you can live with them and if the discount outweighs the severity.


----------



## hs13

I got a new one straight from boutique and it has similar issues specially in the bottom and with the side of the tag. So its totally your decision if you wanna keep it or return it


----------



## Lover115

hs13 said:


> I got a new one straight from boutique and it has similar issues specially in the bottom and with the side of the tag. So its totally your decision if you wanna keep it or return it


Will you be exchanging or keeping?


----------



## hs13

katrinax115 said:


> Will you be exchanging or keeping?


No i am not planning to return it though i have still 3 weeks left to return. Because all other pieces i saw in the boutique had some minor issues.


----------



## Lover115

Thank you for the insight! It’s disappointing to know that these beautiful bags are sold with imperfections, but I figure wear and tear will happen eventually. The issues are very minor and can really only be seen when inspecting. I think I will be keeping mine as well!


----------



## hs13

katrinax115 said:


> Thank you for the insight! It’s disappointing to know that these beautiful bags are sold with imperfections, but I figure wear and tear will happen eventually. The issues are very minor and can really only be seen when inspecting. I think I will be keeping mine as well!


yup if it doesn’t bother you then keep it and enjoy your purchase


----------



## Sibelle

I have to share with you what I have received on Friday. I ordered a Lou camera bag from Browns (retailer of farfetch) and it arrived here completely squashed (they put it in a box that was way too small for the bag) and the leather on one side of the bag is dented all over. I have no idea how they have stored this bag but it has been abused badly.
Totally unacceptable and the return ticket has been booked. I am beyond disappointed .
I think in the future I will not buy with retailers like Farfetch/Browns anymore. With Browns 2 out of 4 bags were not acceptable .


----------



## purpledress

Sibelle said:


> I have to share with you what I have received on Friday. I ordered a Lou camera bag from Browns (retailer of farfetch) and it arrived here completely squashed (they put it in a box that was way too small for the bag) and the leather on one side of the bag is dented all over. I have no idea how they have stored this bag but it has been abused badly.
> Totally unacceptable and the return ticket has been booked. I am beyond disappointed .
> I think in the future I will not buy with retailers like Farfetch/Browns anymore. With Browns 2 out of 4 bags were not acceptable .
> 
> View attachment 5647303
> 
> View attachment 5647304
> 
> View attachment 5647305



To be fair, I looked at this same bag at the Saint Laurent boutique this past week and the quality/condition was exactly like this. I think the problem is actually the bag, not the retailer.


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> I have to share with you what I have received on Friday. I ordered a Lou camera bag from Browns (retailer of farfetch) and it arrived here completely squashed (they put it in a box that was way too small for the bag) and the leather on one side of the bag is dented all over. I have no idea how they have stored this bag but it has been abused badly.
> Totally unacceptable and the return ticket has been booked. I am beyond disappointed .
> I think in the future I will not buy with retailers like Farfetch/Browns anymore. With Browns 2 out of 4 bags were not acceptable .
> 
> View attachment 5647303
> 
> View attachment 5647304
> 
> View attachment 5647305


Oh no! I'm sorry it came looking like this. Hopefully, you'll be able to find a better one. 


purpledress said:


> To be fair, I looked at this same bag at the Saint Laurent boutique this past week and the quality/condition was exactly like this. I think the problem is actually the bag, not the retailer.


I've looked at tons of Lou camera bags at my location and none of them look like this. I think it has to do more with the way the bags are stored.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I just do not understand why they think this treatment is acceptable!  You can find lower end brands that take much better care. This is truly unacceptable.


----------



## Lover115

katrinax115 said:


> Keep or Return?
> I was able to purchase a brand new medium sunset in smooth leather (2022 model according to tag) from theDoubleF for $700 under retail price (after price increase).
> I did notice some very slight issues where there is slight scruffing and a slight tear on the tassel/tag. Otherwise, it is absolutely pristine and authentic.
> 
> For the discount I received it for, I might be willing to overlook the slight imperfections especially with the new prices! Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5646671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646672


Wanted to update that the scuff marks were actually glue marks that I was able to remove! I am so happy. I can live with the small rip on the keyring tag and will probably just have it reinforced by a cobbler to prevent further damage.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I purchased a small white LouLou before the price increase from BG. The sides of the bag look weird/defective- particularly the first photo & they offered me a 10% discount. (excellent customer service) The front & back look great! Would you keep this bag? (The first pic is the left side, which really looks bad but when you’re carrying it on the shoulder, it faces to the back.) Will I eventually unsee this problem once I put my stuff inside & the shape relaxes?


----------



## cathavenicethings

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I purchased a small white LouLou before the price increase from BG ...


I also got a white small loulou--price increase made me do it!  Here is a side pic so you can compare.  Small loulous already tend to be a little squished toward the back on the side and I feel like with this color faults are amplified more than with darker colors.  That said I think yours does look a little odd--but now that I am looking at a pic of my bag and not at the bag itself, I think mine looks odd too!  Would you mind taking a pic of the front of your bag?  I feel like the quilting on mine is slightly off in the front--or PF has made me crazy looking for faults.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

cathavenicethings said:


> I also got a white small loulou--price increase made me do it!  Here is a side pic so you can compare.  Small loulous already tend to be a little squished toward the back on the side and I feel like with this color faults are amplified more than with darker colors.  That said I think yours does look a little odd--but now that I am looking at a pic of my bag and not at the bag itself, I think mine looks odd too!  Would you mind taking a pic of the front of your bag?  I feel like the quilting on mine is slightly off in the front--or PF has made me crazy looking for faults.
> 
> View attachment 5648556


Thanks for responding - very helpful! Here’s what the front & back of my bag looks like. I’m considering an alternate way to fix the side of the bag like the towel & blowdryer trick. Going to watch some Youtube videos & see if it’s possible to reshape the side. The bag is so pretty otherwise!!


----------



## Antigone

I think if the bags are stuffed, the sides will be ok?


----------



## cathavenicethings

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Thanks for responding - very helpful! Here’s what the front & back of my bag looks like. I’m considering an alternate way to fix the side of the bag like the towel & blowdryer trick. Going to watch some Youtube videos & see if it’s possible to reshape the side. The bag is so pretty otherwise!!


Ok, maybe PF is making me crazy.  I was feeling like the chevron on mine was maybe lopsided or something but our bags look pretty much the same ... just my PF imagination wanting me to get another bag!  Lol!


----------



## Astilano

I got my bag online. Lambskin puffer, literally after hour of wearing it had scratches all over. 
Ordered 10 days ago, tags off. Will i get the refund?
Shocked with quality.


----------



## Starburst 413

Astilano said:


> I got my bag online. Lambskin puffer, literally after hour of wearing it had scratches all over.
> Ordered 10 days ago, tags off. Will i get the refund?
> Shocked with quality.


Scratches from using the bag are not a defect. Lambskin is very soft and easily scratched.


----------



## Astilano

Starburst 413 said:


> Scratches from using the bag are not a defect. Lambskin is very soft and easily scratched.


I didn't do anything special with it. One hour bag? Worse bag in my life.


----------



## cerulean blue

Astilano said:


> I got my bag online. Lambskin puffer, literally after hour of wearing it had scratches all over.
> Ordered 10 days ago, tags off. Will i get the refund?
> Shocked with quality.


Fragility does not mean low quality.

That said, lightly massaging the leather can help make the scuffs disappear.


----------



## Astilano

cerulean blue said:


> lightly massaging the leather can make the scuffs disappear.


Massaging with what?


----------



## cerulean blue

Astilano said:


> Massaging with what?


Assuming it's a black or dark-colored bag? Just rub the scratch with your finger gently, and the scuff (depending on how deep it is) will be imperceptible.


----------



## Astilano

Black, thank You


----------



## v1cky84

any thoughts on this? Looks like tarnish on a new, never worn, purchased 2 wk ago


----------



## Astilano

What do You think about that, is it possible to remove such scratches? My first lambskin, sorry for such question.


----------



## Antigone

Astilano said:


> What do You think about that, is it possible to remove such scratches? My first lambskin, sorry for such question.
> 
> View attachment 5652440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652441


Leather conditioner?


----------



## Antigone

For those who had croc-embossed that scuffed -- is the croc very thin? Did it get worse?


----------



## Moxisox

Antigone said:


> For those who had croc-embossed that scuffed -- is the croc very thin? Did it get worse?


Since the croc is typically patent leather, it’s usually pretty hardy. How bad is the scuff? Any pieces come up? If so you can use e6000 on a toothpick to lay the pieces back down.


----------



## yslovergirl

Apologies if this is the wrong format but I recently bout the small Kate from Selfridges (I’m in the US) and the hot stamp inside looks atrocious. Is it fake? Purchased another from there and it all looks good. My other YSL hotstamps are crips as well. Heavily discounted but I can’t spend thousands on something fake lol


----------



## KerryGold

I have a problem! I bought this bag on ebay and today was advised that the authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?

The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!


----------



## Avx11

I purchased a medium Kate from Bloomingdale’s on Black Friday (15% cash back with Rakuten!) and it came with really bad protective packaging. The protective on the chain was taped together all around, the film on the button is the worse I've seen. I still have the blue film on my medium envelope snap that i go in and out and it's not that bad. There is also adhesive the chain hardware. I don't purchase often from Bloomingdale's but should I be concerned that this could be a return? I called customer service and they told me the bag is brand new and it's just protective, it gets removed anyways (i'm def one of those to keep the stickers on if i could lol). So she said she wouldn't be able to exchange another for me since there is nothing wrong with the bag. The tag is still on the chain and i think if the packaging wasn't so bad it wouldn't bother me so much. My closest Bloomingdale's no longer stock YSL so I wouldn't be able to go to a store. Any thoughts? If you received your bag like this would you still keep it? Thank you in advance! =)


----------



## luvleeness

Avx11 said:


> I purchased a medium Kate from Bloomingdale’s on Black Friday (15% cash back with Rakuten!) and it came with really bad protective packaging. The protective on the chain was taped together all around, the film on the button is the worse I've seen. I still have the blue film on my medium envelope snap that i go in and out and it's not that bad. There is also adhesive the chain hardware. I don't purchase often from Bloomingdale's but should I be concerned that this could be a return? I called customer service and they told me the bag is brand new and it's just protective, it gets removed anyways (i'm def one of those to keep the stickers on if i could lol). So she said she wouldn't be able to exchange another for me since there is nothing wrong with the bag. The tag is still on the chain and i think if the packaging wasn't so bad it wouldn't bother me so much. My closest Bloomingdale's no longer stock YSL so I wouldn't be able to go to a store. Any thoughts? If you received your bag like this would you still keep it? Thank you in advance! =)
> 
> View attachment 5662324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662327


I would keep it if the bag itself has no issues. I like getting things in brand new / perfect condition but knowing that ysl and other luxury brands do have their quality issues on the bags themselves, I won't be concerned about protective films. Maybe get the bag authenticated with ysl to be sure it is not fake., if that helps with peace of mind. 
The medium kate is one of my most used and favorite bags from ysl, even more so than my chanels. I have the one in light grey and silver hardware.


----------



## Avx11

luvleeness said:


> I would keep it if the bag itself has no issues. I like getting things in brand new / perfect condition but knowing that ysl and other luxury brands do have their quality issues on the bags themselves, I won't be concerned about protective films. Maybe get the bag authenticated with ysl to be sure it is not fake., if that helps with peace of mind.
> The medium kate is one of my most used and favorite bags from ysl, even more so than my chanels. I have the one in light grey and silver hardware.


Thank you so much! Bloomingdale’s wasn’t able to provide me with a box and I was going to call my YSL store if they are able to give me one so that’s a great idea to have one of the SA’s take a look. Crazy that you mention you have the grey and silver Kate! I was just thinking the other day if I could find one that would have been my go to!


----------



## Chantiqruby22

I recently got the medium envelope bag. Just wondering if anyone has their bag tipping forward when it has stuff inside it. I’m finding that mine does. Is this normal?


----------



## crestfallen2983

aunaturale9 said:


> Does anyone own the YSL toy shopping tote bag? I received mine today in the color storm. The color is beautiful but the leather is really thin, and it's really bare bones inside. Is this bag worth it? Does anyone have it, and how has it worn?


i just bought it and awaiting delivery, did you end up keeping it? I do intend to buy an insert organizer from Etsy. Thanks!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Chantiqruby22 said:


> I recently got the medium envelope bag. Just wondering if anyone has their bag tipping forward when it has stuff inside it. I’m finding that mine does. Is this normal?


I returned the medium envelope for a similar reason. It’s a beautiful bag though!


----------



## crestfallen2983

aunaturale9 said:


> Does anyone own the YSL toy shopping tote bag? I received mine today in the color storm. The color is beautiful but the leather is really thin, and it's really bare bones inside. Is this bag worth it? Does anyone have it, and how has it worn?i


I just received it but a little skeptical coz it came with a silver hardware instead of gold. I even contacted YSL directly to ask if they do carry the toy with silver hardware and they couldn’t give me a straight answer. so with that il be returning it to saksoff5th. what a bummer.


----------

